# 8mtb - 100% Eifel und mehr...



## Trialeddy (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wer vor Karneval noch mal frische Luft schnappen will. 2 Tagestour von Aachen nach Blankenheim. Und das ganze über den Eifelsteig. Eine Übernachtung in Einruhr. Alles mit Rucksack. Bei Schnee und unter 0° C nicht. Genauere Angaben unter 
http://www.8mtb.de
Ebenfalls im Angebot eine Transalp im Juli.

Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (8. Februar 2009)

Up and down um Bad Münstereifel. Dienstag, 10.02.09, ab 10.30 Uhr Treffpunkt nach Vereinbarung. Daten: ca. 35 km und um die 800 hm. 
Eddy
Weitere Info: www.8mtb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (9. Februar 2009)

Die 2 Tage-Tour wird auf bitten zweier Mitfahrer in 2 Tagestouren gesplittet. 1 Tag, Mittwoch 18.02.09 Einruhr - Blankenheim
1 Tag, Donnerstag (Weiberdonnerstag), 19.02.09 Aachen- Einruhr
Alles über den Eifelsteig

www.8mtb.de

Eddy


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Die 2 Tage-Tour wird auf bitten zweier Mitfahrer in 2 Tagestouren gesplittet...



 Was heißt das jetzt, kommt man an jedem Tag wieder am Ausgangspunkt an? 
Wäre dann nämlich evtl. auch an dem Donnerstag interessiert. Da ich mich eh ins Auto werfen muß, käme eine zusätzliche Bahnfahrt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Trialeddy (9. Februar 2009)

Also für die, die nicht auf der Page nachlesen wollen:
Mittwoch fahre ich mit dem Auto und evt. Hänger nach Einruhr und von dort mit dem Bike zurück Richtung Blankenheim. Am Donnerstag geht es erst mit dem Zug nach Aachen und dann mit dem Bike bis Einruhr. Dort steht ja noch (hoffentlich!) mein Auto. Dann mit dem zurück bis Euskirchen/Mechernich.
So spart man sich die Übernachtung und an beiden Tagen können dann auch unterschiedliche Teilnehmer mitfahren.

Alles klar?!
Eddy


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag geht es erst mit dem Zug nach Aachen und dann mit dem Bike bis Einruhr...



Ok, danke, damit hat sich das dann erledigt. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch eine andere Tour, hast ja genug zur Auswahl.


----------



## Trialeddy (10. Februar 2009)

Weiter geht`s!
Traillastige Tour durch die Ahrberge am Mittwoch oder Donnerstagmorgen (11.oder 12.02) Genauer Termin und Abfahrtsort in Kürze. 

Eddy
www.8mtb.de


----------



## supasini (10. Februar 2009)

du willst mich zum Weinen bringen, oder?


----------



## Trialeddy (11. Februar 2009)

Indoor Techniklehrgang!
Am Sonntag, 01.03.09 von 11.00 bis 16.00 Uhr im Industriegebiet Obergartzem (Mechernich) auf überdachter Freifläche. Für alle die vor der Sommersaison noch was dazulernen wollen. Deshalb auch keine Einschränkung was den Level angeht. Just for fun! Aber bitte anmelden, damit ich weiss was und wer auf mich zukommt. Einzelheiten kommen step by step.

Selbstverpflegung!

Eddy


----------



## on any sunday (11. Februar 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Weiter geht`s!
> Traillastige Tour durch die Ahrberge am Mittwoch oder Donnerstagmorgen (11.oder 12.02) Genauer Termin und Abfahrtsort in Kürze.
> 
> Eddy
> www.8mtb.de



Sehr schön, dann kann ja der Kacheleddy berichten, wie die Schneelage an der Ahr ist, nur so zur Information.


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Februar 2009)

Zur Schneelage am Donnerstagmorgen:
Waldwege trotz Schnee gut zu fahren, solange nicht irgendwelche Traktorspuren schon vorhanden sind. Singletrails teils schwer zu sehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=155789&d=1234449965
Auf den Trails muss man extrem vorsichtig fahren, der Boden ist locker und man weiss nie ob man auf Fels kommt. Dann gibt es kein Halten mehr.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=155790&d=1234450001
Ansonsten "Winter" halt eben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=155791&d=1234450001
Nächste Tour am Samstag. Wo und wann überlege ich mir noch.
Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. Februar 2009)

Schanke dön, das sieht ja noch fahrbar aus.


----------



## Trialeddy (13. Februar 2009)

Samstag, 14.02.09
Tour: Zum Radioteleskop Effelsberg und Wespentrail, 36 km, ca. 3 Std Fahrzeit, 906 Hm, genaue Beschreibung auf Homepage

Abfahrt:11.00 Uhr Parkplaz am Eifelbad, Bad Münstereifel

Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (13. Februar 2009)

Abfahrt vorverlegt auf 10.20 Uhr ab "Decke Tönnes" auf Wunsch eines Mitfahrers.


----------



## Trialeddy (14. Februar 2009)

Ein paar Bilder und 2 Video von der o.g. Tour

http://www.8mtb.de/bike_area_bam.html


----------



## Trialeddy (16. Februar 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wer vor Karneval noch mal frische Luft schnappen will. 2 Tagestour von Aachen nach Blankenheim. Und das ganze über den Eifelsteig. Eine Übernachtung in Einruhr. Alles mit Rucksack. Bei Schnee und unter 0° C nicht. Genauere Angaben unter
> http://www.8mtb.de
> 
> ...


----------



## Trialeddy (17. Februar 2009)

Donnerstag sind bis jetzt dabei:
Hape
Tobi
meinereiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (20. Februar 2009)

Kleine Impressionen von der Tour "Ferschweiler Plateau"

http://www.8mtb.de/bike_area_echt.html

Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (22. Februar 2009)

Nach dem schwerpunktmäßigen Armtraining (prost, alaf!!) in diesen Tagen plane ich als Ausgleich eine Runde um Bad Münstereifel "Up & down". Damit die Beinmuskulatur auch mal wieder weiss wofür sie da ist. 
Start um 15.00 Uhr, Strecke flexible.

Genaue Daten wie immer auf der Page und im LMB.


----------



## Trialeddy (2. März 2009)

Plane für morgen, Dienstag eine Explorer Tour von Gemünd in Richtung Heimbach. Habe dort ein paar schöne Trails gefunden und will mich da mal genauer umsehen. Die Tour sollte 3 Stunden rum dauern. Abfahrt in Gemünd oder Kehrmeter. Am besten kurz durchklingeln.
0179/2008009
Habe vor gegen 11.00 Uhr zu starten.


----------



## Handlampe (2. März 2009)

Schade Eddy, wäre gerne mit gefahren. Mir schmerzt das Handgelenk nach dem Sturz gestern aber doch noch zu sehr.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. März 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Plane für morgen, Dienstag eine Explorer Tour von Gemünd in Richtung Heimbach.



Hi Eddy,

da wäre ich gerne dabei. Wär das okay für Dich, wenn ich die Gelegenheit zum Einfahren meines neuen Bikes nutzte?

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2009)

Moin Eddy, lasst euch nicht von den Rangern erwischen. Mich hat Samstag einer vor dem Kaisereichen-Trail gestoppt und mir "empfohlen" nicht da runter zu fahren. Es gibt ja das Wegekonzept und laut seiner Aussage sind die Ranger noch relativ kulant, aber demnächst sols wohl anders aussehen. 

Ansonsten viel Spass und Happy Trail !  Super Gegend


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. März 2009)

Ähm, ich glaube mittlerweile, das ist keine so gute Idee das (gerade eben abgeholte) Bike bei der Tour einzufahren. Da gibt's so viel dran einzustellen, dass muss ich in Ruhe machen... Ich würd' mich dann bei der nächsten Trailtour anschließen!

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Trialeddy (2. März 2009)

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Trialeddy (3. März 2009)

> Moin Eddy, lasst euch nicht von den Rangern erwischen


Ich habe Kontakt mit dem zuständigen Förster gehabt. Kurz vor Maria Wald auf dem Singletrail gleich neben der Landstraße war er einen Baum am fällen. Ich fuhr langsam auf die Stelle zu und wurde von ihm gerufen:"Kommen sie nur, hier steigen sie sowieso ab und schieben weiter!" Nach einem freundlichen guten Morgen von mir und der Nachfrage was er damit meint wurde ich aufgeklärt:
Radfahren im Wald ist nur auf Wegen mit einer lichten Breite von 3 m erlaubt. Also müsste ich auf die Landstraße, da dieser Pfad zu schmal sei.
Meine Einwände, dass es auf der Landstraße doch gefährlicher für mich sei, stimmte er zu, aber dort sei es nicht verboten-hier schon!
Alles aber recht freundlich-trotzdem nicht nachzuvollziehen-typisch deutsch halt eben.
Ansonsten hammerharten Serpentinentrail nach Heimbach gefunden!


----------



## black (3. März 2009)

die guten lieben Menschen im Wald. Man nennt sie auch Ranger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (3. März 2009)

das blöde ist, dass der Förster kein Ranger sein muss, sondern nach dem NRW-Wadgesetzt sogar recht hat :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2009)

sach ma Sini, hats du nen Ahnunug wo im Netz was über die Wegeregelung im Wald steht ? Hab mal versucht danach zu googeln.

Im Landesforstgesetz für NRW hab ich nicht's dergleichen gefunden. 
Siehe Kapitel 1 §2 bzw. §3 LINK

Hier ist aber nix von ner Breite zu lesen.


----------



## Enrgy (4. März 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Im Landesforstgesetz für NRW hab ich nicht's dergleichen gefunden.



...liegt die besagte Stelle überhaupt noch in NRW?


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. März 2009)

Doppelt


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. März 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> sach ma Sini, hats du nen Ahnunug wo im Netz was über die Wegeregelung im Wald steht ? Hab mal versucht danach zu googeln.
> 
> Im Landesforstgesetz für NRW hab ich nicht's dergleichen gefunden.
> Siehe Kapitel 1 §2 bzw. §3 LINK
> ...



Hier:

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/rechtslage-2005-kurz.pdf


@änerdschie: Ja, liegt noch voll in NRW.

Diesen Trail bin ich im Sommer auch noch gefahren. Wer hier einen Fahrer auf die angrenzende Straße verbannt, sollte wegen versuchter Körperverletzung bestraft werden. Die Straße wird gerne von den motorisierten Sportfrahrern als Teststrecke benutzt. Ich bin damals froh gewesen, diesen parallel zur Straße verlaufenden Weg gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Trialeddy (4. März 2009)

> das blöde ist, dass der Förster kein Ranger sein muss, sondern nach dem NRW-Wadgesetzt sogar recht hat


Da hast du Recht! Es war der zuständige Förster, kein Ranger. Förster wird man mit ordentlichem Studium und staatlichem Abschluß. Ranger konnte man sich melden und wurde dann mit Kursen (wahrscheinlich auch vom Förster gelehrt) zum Ranger ausgebildet. Das entsprechende Gesetz hat er auch noch genannt, da hat Grüner Frosch ja einen guten Link.
Aber wie gesagt, die Begegnung war ok und im folgenden Gespräch freundlich verlaufen. Wenn auch argumentativ nicht nachvollziehbar. Aber was soll der Mann sonst sagen? Besser dort überfahren werden wo man fahren darf, als verbotenerweise 5 m daneben


----------



## juchhu (4. März 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/rechtslage-2005-kurz.pdf
> 
> ...



Die aktuelle Gesetzeslage in NRW gibt keine Mindestbreite an.
Was die Forstliteratur auslegt oder nicht,
ist rechtlich völlig uninteressant,
da hier Eigeninteressen verfolgt werden,
die sich derzeit nicht aus Gesetzen ableiten lassen.
Lediglich für ein konkretes Gebiet (Siebengebirge) wurde von der Bezirksregierung Köln die 2,5 m Regel als Verordnung erlassen.

Die Auslegung, ob im Einzelfall ein Radfahrer an ein bestimmten Stelle nicht hätte fahren dürfen, muss letztlich ein Richter entscheiden.

Da sich Guides in Einzelfällen durchaus in einem Haftungsbereich bewegen können, empfiehlt sich zunehmend eine Mitgliedschaft z.B. in der DIMB oder im MTBvD. Im Rahmen der MTBvD-Rechtschutzversicherung werden auch von Guides vorsätzlich begangene Ordnungswidrigkeiten gedeckt (z.B. das wissentliche Guiden auf einem gesperrten Weg).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2009)

sorry Eddy, so viel Offtopic wollte ich mit meiner Frage nicht erzeugen, schätze das ist ein Foren füllendes Thema.


----------



## Trialeddy (4. März 2009)

Ist aber schon interessant. Ich bin der Meinung auch auf diesem Gebiet ist es gut, "sattelfest" zu sein. Nicht um als Besserwisser aufzutreten, das bringt im Wald meist nicht viel und der Förster/Ranger will ja auch sein Gesicht gegenüber den anderen (Besuchergruppe, Mitarbeiter) die anwesend sind, nicht verlieren. Aber man kann einfach gelassener bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. März 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Ist aber schon interessant. Ich bin der Meinung auch auf diesem Gebiet ist es gut, "sattelfest" zu sein. *Nicht um als Besserwisser aufzutreten, das bringt im Wald meist nicht viel* und der Förster/Ranger will ja auch sein Gesicht gegenüber den anderen (Besuchergruppe, Mitarbeiter) die anwesend sind, nicht verlieren. *Aber man kann einfach gelassener bleiben!*



Richtige Einstellung.
Alles Andere läßt im Zweifelsfall die Situation eskalieren.
Aber wir müssen aufpassen, dass wir uns nicht von unberechtigten Aussagen a la Hakans "*Du kommst hier nicht rein!*" beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## Trialeddy (4. März 2009)

Morgen, Donnerstag, 04.03.09 wegen den scheiss Wetteraussichten eher eine kurze Tour um die 2 Std. Wahrscheinlich mal nachschauen ob die Waldarbeiten im Arloffer- und Iversheimerwald noch was fahrbares hinterlassen haben. Der Ameisentrail war ja nur noch teilweise fahrbar. Ich glaube mit 100%iger Absicht.
Melden über LMB, meine Page oder telefonisch.


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. März 2009)

Liegt der Trail noch im Nationalpark? Dann hätten wir schlechte Karten!


----------



## juchhu (4. März 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Liegt der Trail noch im Nationalpark? *Dann hätten wir schlechte Karten!*



Der Nationalpark-Verordnung regelt zwar den Wegeplan, aber beinhaltet m.W. ebenfalls keine Bestimmungen über Mindestbreiten von Wegen.

EDIT: Allerdings muss natürlich die Bestimmung des § 14 Abs. 2 Nr. 12 und ggf. Nr. 16 beachtet werden.


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. März 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Der Nationalpark-Verordnung regelt zwar den Wegeplan, aber beinhaltet m.W. ebenfalls keine Bestimmungen über Mindestbreiten von Wegen.



Ich denke mal, das die keinen einzigen Trail freigeben haben Damit bist du Abseits der genehmigten Wege und damit..........


----------



## juchhu (4. März 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das die keinen einzigen Trail freigeben haben *Damit bist du Abseits der genehmigten Wege und damit..........*



Da ich diese Weg nicht kennen und somit auch nicht weiß, ob er im Wegeplan verzeichnet ist, habe ich eine Ergänzung bei meinem letzen Posting hinzugefügt.

Mir geht es um die Aussage, dass es in NRW eine generelle Mindestbreitenregelung für Forstwege im Gesetz festgeschrieben sein soll.
Die einzelnen regionalen Verordnungen umgehen alle klever diesen Punkt, in dem sie in der jeweiligen Verordnung einen Wegeplan vorgeben, der natürlich schon so angelegt sein kann, dass kein Weg unterhalb einer bestimmten Mindestbreite aufgeführt bzw. ausgezeichnet ist.

Deswegen bin ich persönlich auch gegen den Nationalpark 7GB, aber auch gegen jegliche Verordnung, die so quasi hinter rum eine Wegesbreitenregelung festsetzen. 

Deswegen müßen Mountainbiker sich auch vorher mit einbringen.
Denn wenn die jeweilige Verordnung erlassen ist, ist der Zug abgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (4. März 2009)

Nein, Herr Nettersheim - so ist es leider nicht mehr.

In § 3 Abs. 7 des neuen rheinlandpfälzischen Waldgesetzes ist für "Waldwege" folgende gesetzliche Definition vorgegeben:

_7) Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft
angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückschneisen, Gliederungslinien
der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege.
_​
Im Falle einer gerichtlichen Entscheidungsfindung wird jeder Richter in NRW diese gesetzliche Definition bei der Auslegung des Begriffs "fester Weg" dankbar aufnehmen.

Gruß
Derk 



juchhu schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Gesetzeslage in NRW gibt keine Mindestbreite an.
> Was die Forstliteratur auslegt oder nicht,
> ist rechtlich völlig uninteressant,
> da hier Eigeninteressen verfolgt werden,
> ...


----------



## supasini (4. März 2009)

Falls es sich bei dem von dir "entdeckten" Trail um die Abfahrt vom Kermeter an Maria Wald vorbei runter nach Heimbach handelt: die ist seit Jahren für Radfahrer gesperrt, es hängen nur nicht mehr alle Schilder dran (ich beobachte den sukzessiven Schilderschwund seit Jahren bei gelegentlichen Fahrten in die andere Richtung auf dem Dackelschneider)
Es gibt in NRW eine de facto 3m-Regelung, kann man in dem vom Fröschlein geposteten Text nachlesen.
Allerdings wird diese erst bei einem Gerichtsverfahren wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung z.B. durch einen Guide o.ä. ne Rolle spielen. Soweit ich weiß hat es in NRW zum Glück bisher noch keine Auseinandersetzung vor Gerichten gegeben. Allerdings bewegen wir als Guides uns in einer Grauzone. Entsprechendes Verhalten lernt man kompetent und angenehm auf der DIMB Trailscout-Ausbildung (die hier aus der Gegend Eifelwolf, Grüner Frosch und ich schon absolviert haben).


----------



## juchhu (4. März 2009)

Derk schrieb:


> Nein, Herr Nettersheim - so ist es leider nicht mehr.
> 
> In § 3 Abs. 7 des neuen rheinlandpfälzischen Waldgesetzes ist für "Waldwege" folgende gesetzliche Definition vorgegeben:
> _7) Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft
> ...



 Oh doch.

RLP ist nicht NRW.

Und für den im LFoG NRW verwandten Begriff "fester Weg" liegt mir eine interessante schriftliche Interpretation des MUNLV NRW vor, in dem kurz zusammengefasst auch naturfeste Wege der gesetzlichen LFoG NRW Bestimmung entsprechen.

Aber lassen wir das. Letztlich wird im Einzelfall ein Urteil die jeweiligen Interpretationsspielräume der Gesetze/Verordnungen eingrenzen.

Allzeit gute Fahrt und Augen auf bei der Trailsuche.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2009)

ich denke auch, das man das jetzt erstmal nicht so hochschaukeln sollte.
denn es wird sehr schwierig sein im gesamten np eifel zu kontroliieren wer wann wo mit was auf welchem weg auch immer unterwegs ist, in meinem fall wars auch nur zufall, das ich auf einen ranger getroffen bin, welcher allerdings auch sehr umgänglich war. und wenn man sich anständig verhält wird es auch weiterhin kein ding sein denk ich, zumal ja noch nichmal ausreichend dafür gesorgt ist das auch nutzer ohne das sie wissen das es einen np eifel gibt auf einem nicht zulässigen pfad unterwegs sind.

@eddy: handelt es sich bei dem serpentinen taril nach heimbach bei dem der von soner schutzhütte runter auf die landstrasse kurz vor burg hengebach geht ? die sind schon pervers eng die serpentinen. allerdings ist der wie sini gesacht hat verboten, ist aber kein areal des np eifel sondern privatgrund glaub ich !


----------



## Trialeddy (4. März 2009)

> @eddy: handelt es sich bei dem serpentinen taril nach heimbach bei dem der von soner schutzhütte runter auf die landstrasse kurz vor burg hengebach geht ? die sind schon pervers eng die serpentinen.


Ja das ist die gemäßigte Variante. Du musst oben links fahren, an der Hütte. Dort geht ein kleiner Pfad ab (später als Wanderweg Nr. 6. ausgezeichnet). Dieser kommt nach einigen Serpentinen und Querungen wieder auf den o.g. Weg. So etwa in der Mitte. Der ist echt heftig. Eine Kurve für mich nicht  fahrbar!
P.S. Die netten Schilder habe ich gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2009)

den bin ich mal rauf, von unten steht kein schild dran ! ist auf jeden fall kein NP.


----------



## five40 (7. März 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> ... links fahren, an der Hütte.....Der ist echt heftig. Eine Kurve für mich nicht  fahrbar!


Ist der Pfad denn wieder frei von Schiefergeröll?
Mit dieser einen Kurve hapert es bei mir auch noch! Gibt es sonst noch vergleichbare Trails in der Eifel (Ahrtal)?


----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2009)

five40 schrieb:


> Mit dieser einen Kurve hapert es bei mir auch noch! Gibt es sonst noch vergleichbare Trails in der Eifel (Ahrtal)?



Im Ahrtal gibt es einige solcher Trails mit engen Serpentinen, obwohl ich glaube, es gibt keine Kehre die Eddy nicht fahren kann.

Vielleicht höchstens noch die letzten Kehren vom Spielplatztrail kurz vor Dernau.


----------



## supasini (7. März 2009)

wenn, dann nur die allerletzte - aber nur wegen mangelndem Auslauf...
den Rest wird er schaffen. Probieren wir aber demnächst aus, ich bin heute schon wieder in der Stadt ein bisschen Rad gefahren, in 1-2 Wochen geht wieder was. Und dann gehen die Explorer-Touren für Himmelfahrt weiter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2009)

five40 schrieb:


> Ist der Pfad denn wieder frei von Schiefergeröll?
> Mit dieser einen Kurve hapert es bei mir auch noch! Gibt es sonst noch vergleichbare Trails in der Eifel (Ahrtal)?



auf derr anderen Seite nach Gemünd runter gibts den sogenannten Bohnpfad, der hat auchn paar böse Serpentinen, ist aber auch Verboten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (8. März 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von five40 Beitrag anzeigen
> Ist der Pfad denn wieder frei von Schiefergeröll?
> Mit dieser einen Kurve hapert es bei mir auch noch! Gibt es sonst noch vergleichbare Trails in der Eifel (Ahrtal)?
> auf derr anderen Seite nach Gemünd runter gibts den sogenannten Bohnpfad, der hat auchn paar böse Serpentinen, ist aber auch Verboten !


Schiefergeröll und Laub ist noch reichlich vorhanden. Ich meine die erste LInkskurve mit den kleinen Stufen in den Hang gearbeitet. Ist ziemlich steil und bei dem augenblicklichen nassen Untergrund hatte ich Angst einfach den Hang runter abzurutschen, weil die Reifen nicht packen. Man sitzt eh schon auf dem Hinterrad, da wäre nicht mehr viel mit geordnetem Rückzug möglich wenn man es mal versuchen würde. Das ist mir die Sache dann nicht wert. Der Bohnpfad sagt mir jetzt nichts, ist das der der nachher auf dem HWW vom Eifelverein rauskommt und dieser dann unterhalb dieses Altersheimes. Der hat ein paar schöne Kehren. Bin ihn bis jetzt nur gewandert mit meiner Frau und da war er im unteren Bereich an dem Bach ziemlich nass. Deshalb bin ich jetzt noch nicht da rein gefahren.


----------



## eifelhexe (8. März 2009)

Ich kenne einen ehemaligen Revierförster ganz gut.Habe den mal gefragt wie es mit dem biken im Wald aussieht.Der teilte mir mit das man alle Wege in Feld und fFur als biker nutzen darf.Lediglich das fahren durch die Felder oder Schonung sei nicht erlaubt.Klar, wenn Treibjagd ist sollte man diese Wege meiden in den Gebieten in denen diese stattfinden.Auch wenn Holzrückearbeiten stattfinden darf man nicht grade dort her fahren,wo gefällt wird.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Schiefergeröll und Laub ist noch reichlich vorhanden. Ich meine die erste LInkskurve mit den kleinen Stufen in den Hang gearbeitet. Ist ziemlich steil und bei dem augenblicklichen nassen Untergrund hatte ich Angst einfach den Hang runter abzurutschen, weil die Reifen nicht packen. Man sitzt eh schon auf dem Hinterrad, da wäre nicht mehr viel mit geordnetem Rückzug möglich wenn man es mal versuchen würde. Das ist mir die Sache dann nicht wert. Der Bohnpfad sagt mir jetzt nichts, ist das der der nachher auf dem HWW vom Eifelverein rauskommt und dieser dann unterhalb dieses Altersheimes. Der hat ein paar schöne Kehren. Bin ihn bis jetzt nur gewandert mit meiner Frau und da war er im unteren Bereich an dem Bach ziemlich nass. Deshalb bin ich jetzt noch nicht da rein gefahren.



bohnpfad = T7, bzw WW 2, der läuft quasi links von dem kaisereichen trail runter, unten geht's über ne schmale holzbrücke, kommst du am Altersheim raus richtig, ( Insider: der rote,  ST Gemü 1)


----------



## Trialeddy (9. März 2009)

> Insider: der rote, ST Gemü 1


Dann bin ich im Bilde


----------



## Trialeddy (11. März 2009)

> Samstag, 14. März 2009
> Am Samstag,14.03.09 ein Mix aus Sonne und Wolken. Meist niederschlagsfrei. Mäßiger in Böen frischer Westwind. Recht milde 11 bis 14 Grad.


 das sagt zumindestens eifelwetter.de

Na also geht doch!!

Ich fahre: 4 Seen Tour mit Anhang und Variationsmöglichkeiten. Ab Weiler und zurück etwa 80 km, ca. 1500 hm. Ab Gemünd sind es ca. 40 km und 1200 hm. Abfahrt 10.00 Uhr in Weiler
Genaue Infos auf der Page.

Morgen Tour Richtung Bad Münstereifler Wald (Steinbachtalsperre, Maulbach usw.) Lass mich ca. 2-3 Std treiben. Abfahrt 10.30 Uhr
Tel:0179/2008009


----------



## Trialeddy (15. März 2009)

Dienstag, 17.03. geht es in die andere Richtung. Von Weiler a.B. über Bad Münstereifel, Rodert, Decke Tönnes, Liersbachtal, Obliers, Lind nach Ahrbrück. Durchs Sahrbachtal Binzenbach, Radioteleskop Effelsbach, Scheuerheck, Iversheim nach Weiler.
In Zahlen: ca. 70 km und 1500 hm
Abkürzungen oder Wegänderungen sind möglich.
Genaue Beschreibung wie immer auf meiner u.g. Page und im LMB.


----------



## Trialeddy (17. März 2009)

Schöner Downhill von Lind nach Ahrbrück






[/URL][/IMG]

Kein Kommentar!

Für Donnerstag suche ich mir mal was aus ohne Schlamm- ich denke Nideggen, da ist es immer recht schnell trocken durch den Sandboden und -felsen. Näheres folgt in Kürze.


----------



## Trialeddy (18. März 2009)

Mit Trocken-Garantie:
Spielstunde in Nideggen, Singletrails und Serpentinen. 





[/URL][/IMG]

Termin: Donnerstag, 19.03.09, 10.30 Uhr
Wo: Parkplatz Bahnhofstraße
Tel: 0179/2008009


----------



## H-P (19. März 2009)

Sehr schöne Tour bei super Wetter, danke an Eddy auch für die Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. März 2009)

Schöne Trailtour in den sonnenbeschienenen Felsen von Nideggen und überaus willkommene Fahrtechniktipps von Trialeddy. Wir sind der Meinung: Das war spitze! 
Ein paar wenige Fotos sind dabei auch angefallen. Immerhin. Wir waren insgesamt doch eher mit fahren beschäftigt.

Vielen Dank an Eddy für Guiden und Einweisen in den richtigen Kurvenorbit!

Der Claus.


----------



## Marc B (19. März 2009)

Wow, ich habe gesehen, das Nideggen gar nicht weit entfernt von Bonn liegt. Da möchte ich auch gerne mal fahren in dieser Saison. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## supasini (19. März 2009)

es wäre nicht völlig unsinnig, wenn man sich langsam wieder an die alte Gepflogenheit der Verwendung des Namens "Dutch Mountains" für dieses Revier erinnern würde - das Radeln ist dort immerhin nicht vollständig legal


----------



## Trialeddy (19. März 2009)

Also Jungs mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht. Den Tag nimmt uns niemand mehr! Habe mir gerade eine Flasche Rotwein von der Ahr aufgemacht und lasse den Abend ausklingen. 
supasina ist (nur so zur Kenntnis) auf dem Bild oben von Nideggen drauf- vollständig unlegal!!


----------



## supasini (19. März 2009)

supasin*i *

btw: wann fahren wir nochmal zusammen (leider noch nicht technisch - ich kann noch nicht am lenker ziehen und hinter den sattel gehen, aber radfahren geht ansonsten gut!


----------



## Trialeddy (19. März 2009)

Bin ab morgen 8 Tage in Osttirol gelben Schnee machen! Insider: diesmal hoffentlich ohne Durchfall und Kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. März 2009)

Erste Bergsteigerregel: Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## supasini (20. März 2009)

noch'n Insider: immer schön Augen nach hinten!


----------



## Marc B (20. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> (...) das Radeln ist dort immerhin nicht vollständig legal



Das kennt man in Bonn auf der rechten Rheinseite leider auch...


----------



## Trialeddy (28. März 2009)

Dienstag habe ich vor eine Schönwetter-Runde zu drehen. Tendenz Richtung Ahrtal. Genaueres folgt!


----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Dienstag habe ich vor eine Schönwetter-Runde zu drehen. Tendenz Richtung Ahrtal. Genaueres folgt!



Fährst du auch mal Montag oder Freitag? Di Mi Do muß ich (derzeit noch) arbeiten...


----------



## Trialeddy (29. März 2009)

> Fährst du auch mal Montag oder Freitag?


Können wir gerne mal machen!  Diese Woche klappt es aber nicht und nächste Woche bin ich in Austria. Danach aber kein Problem!
Nun zu Dienstag, 31.03.09:
Da es nun abends länger hell ist Abfahrtszeit: 16.00 Uhr
Wo: Parkplatz Altenburg (bei Altenahr) an der Schule
Fahrtroute: Horn-Schrock-Koppen-Rech-Koppen-Schrock-Altenahr-Bergstation Sesselbahn-Altenahr-Teufelsloch-Altenburg.
Gesamtstrecke: ca. 25 - 30 km, Höhenmeter ca. 1000-1200 grob überschlagen.
Eher techniklastige Tour!
Teilweise Explorertour um neue Strecken und Singletrails ausfindig zu machen die ich noch nicht kenne (andere vielleicht). 
Meldung über Mobil, LMB, hier oder meine Page.


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2009)

Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann. 

Wo machst du solche Touren überall? (Vllt. auch mal im 7gebirge?)

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Trialeddy (29. März 2009)

Siebengebirge habe ich nicht im Programm! Genauer Umfang auf meiner Page.


----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Können wir gerne mal machen!  Diese Woche klappt es aber nicht und nächste Woche bin ich in Austria. Danach aber kein Problem!



Muß eh erstmal mein altersschwaches Rad wieder fit machen. Der WP hat ihm den Rest gegeben...
Ich hab den Thread ja im Auge und werde mich dann mal bei Dir melden. Viel Spaß bei den Ösis!


----------



## supasini (30. März 2009)

Hi Eddy,
hab mich für morgen eingetragen, muss aber noch in mich gehen, ob meine Schulter die Tour schon mitmacht (wobei: es wird ja langsam Zeit, dass wir für Himmelfahrt wieder ernsthaft mit dem Exploren anfangen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (30. März 2009)

Hallo Eddy,
bin auch dabei.


----------



## supasini (30. März 2009)

mach'n wir nen LV-Ausflug


----------



## Trialeddy (30. März 2009)

Hallo Martin,
wäre nett wenn du deinen Fotoapparat mitbringen könntest. Manfred hat auch einen, dann werden schon ein paar brauchbare Fotos rauskommen.


----------



## supasini (1. April 2009)

sind leider keine brauchbaren Fotos rausgekommen - das Gegenlicht hat zu sehr überstrahlt, der Rest waren ja Filmchen...
denkst du bitte an das Logo vom 7Trial-Team als Vectorgrafik? (z.B. eingebettet in ein pdf-Doc)
soll auch 8MTB mit drauf? dann bitte auch in elektronscher Form das Logo schicken!


----------



## Trialeddy (1. April 2009)

Ich schicke dir 2 Formate. 1x jpg. und 1x gif. Datei. Schick mir die Bilder und Video mal rüber, aber nicht so groß, du weisst ja: DSL light


----------



## Trialeddy (2. April 2009)

Hier der Link zu der schmalen Bilderausbeute:

http://www.8mtb.de/ahr1.html

Vielleicht werden die Filmchen ja was mehr.


----------



## Trialeddy (12. April 2009)

Erkundungstour: Dienstag, 16.00 Uhr, Naturfreundehaus Berg,
20-25 km, ca. 700 hm
Berg, Kreuzberg, Bergstation Sessellift (so richtig kann ich mich vom Lift noch nicht trennen!), Altenahr, Teufelsloch, Vischeltal, Berg

Als Gewöhnungsrunde nach dem vielen Schnee. Eher technisch als konditionell.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. April 2009)

Hi Eddy.

Ich bin dabei unter dem Vorbehalt, dass die Besprechung, die für Di angesetzt ist, sich nicht so weit in den Nachmittag zieht. Werde das Radl ins Auto werfen. Kann ich Dich irgendwie erreichen, falls es doch nicht klappt?

Grüße
Claus.

(Und Du hast Dir im Skiurlaub echt nix gebrochen? Mensch, Du bist ja auch gar nicht im Trend...)


----------



## supasini (12. April 2009)

Eddy fährt ja auch Schaltafel und nicht die langen schmalen Dinger.

Wie telfonisch besprochen verscuh ich's auch - reflonieren wir vielleicht kurz vorher nochmal zur Minimierung der Anfahrts-km...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2009)

Schaltafel rutschen rulezz 
schade, wenn ich nich am dienstag 10 jährigen hochzeitstag in wilder ehe hätte wär ich doch glatt mal mitgekommen ! auch auf die gefahr das ich das meiste wohl getragen hätte


----------



## Trialeddy (13. April 2009)

> Kann ich Dich irgendwie erreichen, falls es doch nicht klappt?



Meine Handynummer: 0179/2008009

Ich habe heute mit Arnold gesprochen. Der war letzte Woche mit seinem Sohn (Fuzzy) und ML-Rider am Teufelsloch unterwegs. Dort sind auch die bekannten Videoaufnahmen entstanden. Er ist vielleicht auch dort unterwegs. In jedem Fall meint er den Trail Richtung Sportplatz nach Altenahr zu fahren und nicht Richtung Altenburg. Wir können ja mal beides ausprobieren. 


> reflonieren wir vielleicht kurz vorher nochmal zur Minimierung der Anfahrts-km...


Ich bin morgen mobil und könnte dich abholen!


----------



## supasini (14. April 2009)

Hi Eddy - wann denn? 
evtl. wäre mein Bruder sinux noch dabei, de würde dann die Spiegelreflex mitnehmen, damit wir mal im KBU-Kalender ne Chance haben


----------



## Trialeddy (14. April 2009)

Dann hole ich dich zwischen 15.00 und 15.30 ab. 3 Mann 3 Räder "passt scho!"


----------



## supasini (14. April 2009)

gut.
sRogge überlegt auch, ob er mitwill - dann fahren wir, wenn zu viele Leute, halt mit dem LV-Mobil.


----------



## sRogge (14. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,
also wenn ich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit bekäme und der Mehraufwand nicht zu groß ist, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!
Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. April 2009)

1520 bei mir?


----------



## sRogge (14. April 2009)

Alles klar, bin da!
Freu mich, bis gleich..


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. April 2009)

Also beim nächsten Mal hab ich wieder die Schützer dabei. Der Schnitt tut aua. Außerdem ärgert mich ein bisserl, dass ich die Rippen am Teufelsloch verweigert habe. Muss da wohl noch mal hin...

Aber Jungs, lasst Euch sagen: 'ne klasse Technotour war das. Martin, hast Du ein paar brauchbare Bilder geschossen?

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (14. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Also beim nächsten Mal hab ich wieder die Schützer dabei.



Also quasi morgen?
Freu mich drauf, mal ein paar Gesichter aus dem Forum kennenzulernen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. April 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Also quasi morgen?
> Freu mich drauf, mal ein paar Gesichter aus dem Forum kennenzulernen.



Genau!

(Wobei wir das Thema heute schon erörtert haben und keiner so genau weiß, ob die Dinger sich morgen lohnen. Frag ich doch gleich mal den Chef.)


----------



## Arnold_ (14. April 2009)

​Gruß _Arnold_


----------



## Arnold_ (14. April 2009)

​Gruß _Arnold_​


----------



## supasini (15. April 2009)

der Hell-Dunkel-Kontrast an der Stelle war ziemlich krass, da müsste ich mit der Kamera mal richtig experimentieren. Insofern bin ich mit den Bildern nicht so ganz zufrieden. Hier die vier interessantesten:

Eddy in der endlich gefundenen Seilbahnabfahrt, unteres Stück, an der gemeinen Treppe, die nur er gefahren ist (für die, die nicht dabei waren: der Auslauf ist ca. 1 m lang und ne 180° Spitzkehre):







Arnold macht die oben schon gezeigte Stelle am Teufelsloch vor:






Eddy fährt die steile Stufe am Ende der Passage (die auch Bagatellschaden und der supasini gefahren sind, nachdem wir gesehen haben, dass es tatsächlich geht )






und Bagatellschaden in der selben Passage:


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2009)

Das sind ja mal geile Aussichten!  
Kriegsch direkt Lust *sabber*

Das erste Bild von Arnold mit dem "Schützengraben" erinnert mich an den Sent. de la Pace am Lago. Oder ist der Weg von den vielen Fußgängern schon sooo tief ausgetreten...

Wegen der Cam: Hätteste evtl. mit "Blitz bei Gegenlicht" probieren müssen.

Wünsche viel Spaß gehabt zu haben bei der gerade startenden bräsigen Lachertour, äääh, Breisig-Laacher See-Tour


----------



## Arnold_ (18. April 2009)

Noch mehr Appetithappen zu den Trails rund ums Teufelsloch gibt es bei Manfred.

http://www.ml-rider.de/tourenahrtal.html

Gruß _Arnold_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (18. April 2009)

Dienstag, 21.04., 16.00 Uhr 
Start: Berg, Naturfreundehaus
km: ca. 35-40
hm: ca. 1000
teilweise schwierige Wegstrecke


Tour zur Vorbereitung Liteville-Treffen


----------



## supasini (18. April 2009)

ich hab Mittwoch ne Fortbildung (also ich bilde andere... )- wenn ich bis dahin alles fertig hab bin ich dabei


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. April 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Dienstag, 21.04., 16.00 Uhr
> Start: Berg, Naturfreundehaus
> km: ca. 35-40
> hm: ca. 1000
> ...




Darf man da auch mitfahren, wenn man nicht zu den Tourguides gehört und kein Liteville fährt? Ich frag bloß, weil Du das so extra reingeschrieben hast.
Ich würd nämlich gerne mitfahren, da ich noch gaaanz viel üben muss, wie ich am Donnerstag feststellen musste...

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## supasini (18. April 2009)

Himmelfahrt 2009 - Liteviller *& friends* on tour: 100% Eifel


----------



## Trialeddy (18. April 2009)

> Darf man da auch mitfahren, wenn man nicht zu den Tourguides gehört und kein Liteville fährt? Ich frag bloß, weil Du das so extra reingeschrieben hast.
> Ich würd nämlich gerne mitfahren, da ich noch gaaanz viel üben muss, wie ich am Donnerstag feststellen musste...



Ich habe das nur reingeschrieben weil ich hier und da auch mal was angucken und ausprobieren will, wie z.B. den Abzweig auf dem Sesselbahntrail und am Teufelsloch auch mal die andere Richtung. Also keine Tour für "Kopf nach unten und am Ziel wieder hoch".
Du bist natürlich dezidiert willkommen Claus!

Zur weitläufligen Planung: Am 1. Mai plane ich eine Tour von Bonn über Sinzig, Steinerberg, Altenahr, Binzenbach, Decke Tönnes nach Bad Münstereifel. Im groben ist das der Ahr-Venn-Wanderweg mit diversen Extras im Bereich Ahr- und Sahrbachtal. Näheres folgt!
CD
Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Einladung! Meld ich mich gleich mal an.

Gerade habe ich versucht den Verlauf der Trails in Google Earth nachzuvollziehen. Dort sieht es so aus, als verliefe der von uns zunächst entdeckte Pfad tatsächlich quer über den südlichen Tunnel. Auch scheint er wie vermutet auf den etwas besser ausgebauten Querweg zu stoßen, von dem wir dann auf den schienenparallelen Trail abgezweigt sind. Könnte eine interessante, flowigere Variante sein.
Interessant ist womöglich auch die Verlängerung nach Kreuzberg. Leider ist nicht zu erkennen wo genau er dort mündet. Kennst Du den?

Hoffentlich vergess ich mein Exoskelett nicht...

Bis bald!
Claus.


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. April 2009)

Hallo Eddy,

bin auch dabei...


----------



## Schneckenheini (18. April 2009)

ups


----------



## Marc B (18. April 2009)

> Darf man da auch mitfahren, wenn man nicht zu den Tourguides gehört und kein Liteville fährt?



Der Frage schließe ich mich an Am Dienstag habe ich Zeit und ich würde gerne mal euren Fahrstil und die Gegend kennen lernen. Diese Art der Trails haben wir hier bei uns kaum.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. April 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Diese Art der Trails haben wir hier bei uns kaum.



Das ist doch bei uns


----------



## Marc B (18. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei uns



Joa, hier in Bonn meine ich

Ich bin gespannt, was es etwas weiter südlich alles zu "erfahren" gibt.

Leider muss ich es auf das nächste Mal verschieben, am Dienstag Nachmittag bin ich doch schon verplant

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. April 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was es etwas weiter südlich alles zu "erfahren" gibt.



Sag bloß, Du warst da noch nie!? 
Na dann aber los: 'nen Guide brauchste für's erste Kennenlernen noch nicht mal. Man muss sich schon sehr dämlich anstellen, um die Myriaden Trails zu verfehlen. Und weil (fast) alle ein hübsches Nümmerchen haben, findet man auch sein Auto in angemessener Zeit wieder. 

Aber steil isses: rauf wie runter. Man sollte 'ne gute Kondition mitbringen und Spaß am Tourenfahren. Bedauerlicherweise ergeben sich tausend Höhenmeter auch im Ahrtal nämlich nicht am Stück...

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Trialeddy (19. April 2009)

> Gerade habe ich versucht den Verlauf der Trails in Google Earth nachzuvollziehen. Dort sieht es so aus, als verliefe der von uns zunächst entdeckte Pfad tatsächlich quer über den südlichen Tunnel. Auch scheint er wie vermutet auf den etwas besser ausgebauten Querweg zu stoßen, von dem wir dann auf den schienenparallelen Trail abgezweigt sind. Könnte eine interessante, flowigere Variante sein.
> Interessant ist womöglich auch die Verlängerung nach Kreuzberg. Leider ist nicht zu erkennen wo genau er dort mündet. Kennst Du den?


Also den Pfad über den Tunnel hatte ich für Dienstag schon anvisiert. Den nach Kreuzberg kenne ich nicht, aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Vielleicht können wir den ja Dienstag irgendwie einbauen. Dann haben wir ja ML-Rider dabei und werden uns das Teufelsloch mal nach der anderen Seite anschauen, da der das schon gefahren hat.
Weiter will ich mir die Serpentinenabfahrt vom Horn mal wieder ansehen, wieviel Laub nach dem Winter noch drinliegt, die ist nämlich schon nicht ohne und da gibt es eine Stelle, die ich noch immer geschoben habe. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. April 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Weiter will ich mir die Serpentinenabfahrt vom Horn mal wieder ansehen, wieviel Laub nach dem Winter noch drinliegt, die ist nämlich schon nicht ohne und da gibt es *eine *Stelle, die ich noch immer geschoben habe. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt.



*Schluck*. Nur eine 

Ich geh schon mal üben....


----------



## Marc B (19. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Sag bloß, Du warst da noch nie!?
> Na dann aber los: 'nen Guide brauchste für's erste Kennenlernen noch nicht mal. Man muss sich schon sehr dämlich anstellen, um die Myriaden Trails zu verfehlen. Und weil (fast) alle ein hübsches Nümmerchen haben, findet man auch sein Auto in angemessener Zeit wieder.
> 
> Aber steil isses: rauf wie runter. Man sollte 'ne gute Kondition mitbringen und Spaß am Tourenfahren. Bedauerlicherweise ergeben sich tausend Höhenmeter auch im Ahrtal nämlich nicht am Stück...
> ...



Cool, danke für die Tipps Ich bin nicht immer so mobil (kein Führerschein) und nutze dann häufig lieber die Zeit zum reinen Fahren und spare mir lange Anfahrtszeiten. Aber die muss man manchmal einfach in Kauf nehmen, wenn man die ganze Umgebung nutzen will. Im Ahrtal soll es ja eh genial sein.

Steil finde ich gut Und Touren fahre ich sehr gerne. Also dann bis zum nächsten mal, wenn ich genug Zeit habe.

Have fun in the sun,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich geh schon mal üben....



War gestern tatsächlich üben. Ich habe - Martin, halt Dich fest - sogar die Clickes gegen Flatpedals getauscht. Uh-oh, ich muss noch ganz viel üben. Werde wohl ein-, zweimal abends inder Woche ein Trockenübungseinheit einlegen.

Morgen bring ich vielleicht den Felix mit. Da gibt es seinerseits noch ein paar Unklarheiten und ich weiß nicht, ob ich das erzählen darf. Soll er selber machen.

Claus.


----------



## supasini (20. April 2009)

Glückwunsch euch beiden!

Ridefirst_Marc wird so ein Phantom wie Schraeg: überall postend präsent, aber immer kurz vorher raus aus den Touren...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Glückwunsch euch beiden!



Pardon?


----------



## supasini (20. April 2009)

morgen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Glückwunsch euch beiden!
> 
> Ridefirst_Marc wird so ein Phantom wie Schraeg: überall postend präsent, aber immer kurz vorher raus aus den Touren...





....ist bisher nur einmal vorgekommen !
wer das geheimnis um schraeg lüften möchte ( bzw. wer den anblick ertragen kann  ) kann *hier *mittfahren


----------



## supasini (21. April 2009)

entweder sind alle anderen supafit oder ich supaschlapp - aber in den steilen Rampen fahre ich nur hinterher :kotz:
Aber dafür hab ich wenigstens ne Kamera dabei gehabt und diese in der teufelslochabfahrt an ein paar Schlüsselstellen auch gezückt. 
Übrigens ist Felix alles (?) gefahren - sagenhaft 

Felix und Claus über Altenahr







Felix in ner Schlüsselstelle (wirklich fies, aber nachdem er die Stelle im ersten Versuch sauber gefahren ist demonstriert er hier Eddy seine Linienwahl)






Eddy zieht nach:






Claus will auch!

erstmal gucken:






dann versuchen:






aber man muss ja auch noch ne Aufgabe für das nächste Mal übriglassen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2009)

.... da hätte schwiegermutter ja zu fuss schon die hose voll !


----------



## supasini (21. April 2009)

zu Fuß wär mir das auch zu gefährlich


----------



## katerpoldi (21. April 2009)

das sieht ja wieder nach ner klasse tour aus.
eddy, kannst du sowas nicht mal an anderen wochentagen als dienstags anbieten??


----------



## Futzy (21. April 2009)

Felix 
Sag jetzt nicht, dass du diese Stelle mit der "GeländerTrailSperre"
gefahren bist! Wenn ja, wäre es aber auch nicht schlimm, weil ich
dann wieder mal einen Anreiz bekommen hätte. =]

MfG. Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> aber man muss ja auch noch ne Aufgabe für das nächste Mal übriglassen!




Das ist dann schon die zweite Rechnung, die ich da oben offen hab. Verdammt auch.


Aber hey, war wieder 'ne super Trialeddy-Tour. Und ich glaube, diesmal hat mein Rad mehr Kratzer abgekriegt als ich. Seufz.


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> aber man muss ja auch noch ne Aufgabe für das nächste Mal übriglassen!



Ach was, der Claus war nur von dem Gesicht im Baum irritiert...


Junge junge, ganz schöne Knaller, die ihr da runterscheppert...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Junge junge, ganz schöne Knaller, die ihr da runterscheppert...



Wobei man den Eddy und den Felix davon ausnehmen muss. Da kann von Scheppern keine Rede sein. Insbesondere Felix schwebt sowas schier runter, da kriegste Tränen in die Augen.

(Beim Eddy scheppert's bloß, wenn er mal Fuß unterwegs ist, gell?)


----------



## Trialeddy (21. April 2009)

Zecken-Alaaaaaaarm!!!

Zwei von den Viechern hatten sich in meinem linken Arm verbissen! Wahrscheinlich riechen die den Ahrrotwein den ich transpiriere (dann brauchen Claus und Felix ja nicht zu suchen!).
Also mal genau untersuchen oder untersuchen lassen.

Nochmal Dank an die Mitfahrer, war eine schöne Tour

Carpe Diem
Eddy


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Insbesondere Felix schwebt sowas schier runter, da kriegste Tränen in die Augen...



Ich habe schon lange aufgehört, mich über die Fahrkünste von 20"-Trialern auf großen Bikes zu wundern. Geht nicht - gibts nicht...

Der Weg besteht aber sicher nicht nur aus solchen Stellen, da ist doch wohl auch was fahrbares dabei?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der Weg besteht aber sicher nicht nur aus solchen Stellen, da ist doch wohl auch was fahrbares dabei?



Speziell dieser nördliche Wegabschnitt ist eine Anhäufung solcher Schlüsselstellen.  Der südliche Wegabschnitt (letzte Woche) hält zwar auch ein paar Fiesitäten bereit, ist aber in längeren Abschnitten fahrbar. Trotzdem: Ein flowiger Trail ist was anderes.

Vielleicht kam's mir nur so vor, aber gerade heute waren die Trails schon ziemliche Hämmer. Super!


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, diesmal hat mein Rad mehr Kratzer abgekriegt als ich. Seufz.


Fahrräder sind zum _fahren_ da. Und das Orange sieht auch mit Kratzern noch scharf aus. Schade, dass ihr immer unter der Woche unterwegs seid


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. April 2009)

Morgen Eddy, Hallo Mitfahrer

war toll gestern. 
Um die Schlüsselstellenausbeute weiter zu erhöhen
werden wir nicht drum rum kommen zu üben wie man das Vorderrad versetzt.

Das bedeutet, wieder ein Jahr üben üben üben 

bis dann


----------



## Levelboss (22. April 2009)

Futzy schrieb:


> Felix
> Sag jetzt nicht, dass du diese Stelle mit der "GeländerTrailSperre"
> gefahren bist! Wenn ja, wäre es aber auch nicht schlimm, weil ich
> dann wieder mal einen Anreiz bekommen hätte. =]
> ...


An der Stelle bin ich gewandert. Das war mir etwas zu steil, steinig und eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. April 2009)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, wieder ein Jahr üben üben üben




So isses!  
Und vor allem wär's hilfreich zu lernen, wie man auf'm Rad bleibt 

Bin gestern abend wie in Trance durch die Wohnung gelaufen - völlig, um es mit den Worten von felix_the_cat zu sagen: geflasht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Schade, dass ihr immer unter der Woche unterwegs seid




Die Trails im Ahrtal sind beliebte Wanderstrecken. Wenn man dort an Wochenenden runterrumpelt, hat das Konfliktpotential: die Trails sind sehr sehr eng und haben kaum Ausweichstellen. Die Sturzgefahr ist hoch. Und ich würde nur ungern einem Wanderer in die Arme stürzen. Da muss man in der Woche fahren. Gerade, aber nicht nur als Gruppe.


----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2009)

Wenn ich die Schlüsselstellen so betrachte, wäre eine Abfahrt vom Leyberg im 7GB auch was für die Experten. Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, daß der obere steile Gipfelteil mit einem tourentauglichen MTB (also mit Sattel) zu schaffen ist. Unten sind schöne Stufen drin, das bin ich vor ein paar Jahren auch schonmal runter.


----------



## ultra2 (22. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> zu Fuß wär mir das auch zu gefährlich



Und wie bist du dann runtergekommen?


----------



## mikkael (22. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ich würde nur ungern einem Wanderer in die Arme stürzen


Ok, machen wir es "einer netten Wanderin"...


----------



## Marc B (22. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder Scheint ja echt ein ganz anderes Gelände zu sein, als das was man sonst so kennt, hier in der Gegend. Ich bin auf die Tour gespannt

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futzy (22. April 2009)

Levelboss schrieb:


> An der Stelle bin ich gewandert. Das war mir etwas zu steil, steinig und eng.



Das hab ich mir auch immer gedacht.
Aber jetzt bin ich auf ne verrückte Idee gekommen. Eine Inspiration
oder so was hat meinen Körper verflucht! x]

Den ganzen Trail ohne Fehler im Flo zu fahren. =]


----------



## Trialeddy (22. April 2009)

> Das bedeutet, wieder ein Jahr üben üben üben



Lernen ist wie schwimmen gegen den Strom: Wer aufhört, wird zurückgetrieben!

Ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, stehe aber voll dahinter

CD
Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (24. April 2009)

Hier nun die Eckdaten für die Tour am 1. Mai:
-Bonn nach Bad Münstereifel
-größtenteils über den Ahr-Venn-Wanderweg mit einigen "Sondereinlagen"
km: ca. 80
hm: ca. 1400
Fahrzeit: mal sehen
Abfahrt Euskirchen Bahnhof mit dem Zug nach Bonn: 08.04 h
Ankunft Bonn HBF: 08:42 h

Ausrüstung der Tagestour angepasst.
Die Tour findet bei jedem Wetter statt.

CD Eddy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2009)

Moin Eddy,
wird das ganze "sehr" technisch ? Wenn du einen fahrtechnisch nicht ganz so versierten HT-Fahrer mitnimmst dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen ! Hab nälich gerade erfahren das meine bessere Hälfte Blumen kaufen fährt. Und bevor ich zu Hause verfaule kann ich ja auch was in die Pedale treten !


----------



## Trialeddy (25. April 2009)

> wird das ganze "sehr" technisch ?


Das können wir je nach Lust und Können selbst bestimmen. Dann fahren wir halt eher die flowigen Trails. Macht ja auch Spaß und darauf kommt es ja an. Hauptsächlich sollte man in der Lage sein etwas länger mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein. Wir sind ja früh an und haben keine Eile, so dass wir auch kein Tempo machen müssen!!!


----------



## Trialeddy (25. April 2009)

Montag, 27.04.09, 10.00 Uhr

Tour durch den Nationalpark Eifel entlang der 4 Stauseen. Genau Beschriebung siehe 
www.8mtb.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Das können wir je nach Lust und Können selbst bestimmen. Dann fahren wir halt eher die flowigen Trails. Macht ja auch Spaß und darauf kommt es ja an. Hauptsächlich sollte man in der Lage sein etwas länger mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein. Wir sind ja früh an und haben keine Eile, so dass wir auch kein Tempo machen müssen!!!



das hört sich gut an, die längere Tour an sich sollte kein Problem sein. Dachte nur weil ihr ja gerne schonmal viel technisches fahrt das ich euch da zu sehr bremsen könnte weil ich die richtig bockigen Stellen noch nich so gut meister ( fahr ich halt viel zu selten ). Eine Abfahrt vom Schrock nach Reimerzhoven z.B. ist aber kein Problem, da komm ich schon recht ordentlich runter. ( ich glaube das ist so S1 oder ? )


----------



## Trialeddy (27. April 2009)

Ich kenn mich mit dem "S" - Zeug nicht aus. Ich werde morgen mal die Zugkosten erkunden und mir überlegen ob ich von Mechernich fahre oder mit dem Bike bis EU fahren werde. Wie ist das mit dir?


----------



## supasini (27. April 2009)

Die Singletrailskala ist auch m.E. schwierig - jeder kocht da bei der Einschätzung sein eigenes Süppchen, Stichwort "Radlerlatein":
der eine weist ne eigentlich nicht besonders schierige Strecke als S3 aus, damit er der Held ist, der andere weist diesselbe Strecke als S1 aus, dann fahren andere die Strecke, müssen ein paar Mal vom Rad und sagen: "Nie im Leben ist das S1, duchgängig S2 mit S3-Stellen" Antwort: "Also für mich ist sowas S1, dann müsstet ihr mal echte S3-Strecken fahren (Brustschwell)"

Dazu kommt noch, dass jeder andere Blockaden hat...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit dem "S" - Zeug nicht aus. Ich werde morgen mal die Zugkosten erkunden und mir überlegen ob ich von Mechernich fahre oder mit dem Bike bis EU fahren werde. Wie ist das mit dir?



mechernich wäre für mich auch ok, hab ich auch schon überlegt, müsste dann nur eben um den mühlenpark rum ! hatte gesehen das der zug um 08:02 in eu ankommt, also wenn der pünktlich ist klappt das mit dem umsteigen in den 08:04 uhr nach bonn, wenn nicht wird's etwas eng !

mit dem s-zeug kenn ich mich auch nicht wirklich mit dem s-zeugs aus bin nur mal die abfahrt im kopf durchgegangen und habs mit der beschreibung auf der skala verglichen. naja is ja auch egal, zur not kann man immer noch schieben is ja kein verbrechen !

zugverbindung Mech - Bonn:
Mechernich HbF 7:51 Abfahrt Gl.2
Euskirchen HbF  8:02 Ankunft Gl.2
Euskirchen HbF  8:04 Abfahrt Gl.3
Bonn HbF          8:42 Ankunft Gl.5

müsste um die 6 Euro kosten einfach fahrt + bike, hab ich letztes jahr nach blankenheim auch bezahlt.

hab mich mal eingeschrieben, fahr auf jeden fall mal mit, es sei den es regnet cat's & dog's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (28. April 2009)

Dann treffen wir uns um 07:51 in Mechernich. Die Fahrt kostet 9,60 + 2,40 fürs Rad.
Für die Rückfahrt der aus Bonn starteten sind die Zeiten ab Bad Münstereifel:
17.30 und 18.30 Uhr, das ist auch der letzte Zug von BAM aus. Danach müsste man bis EU durchradeln. Die gleichen Preise wie oben.


----------



## on any sunday (28. April 2009)

Schade, wäre gerne bei der Tour dabei gewesen, mache aber am 1.Mai den Pfälzer Wald unsicher, hoffe irgendwann in der Lage zu sein mit Herrn schraeg zu fahren.


----------



## supasini (29. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schade, wäre gerne bei der Tour dabei gewesen, mache aber am 1.Mai den Pfälzer Wald unsicher, hoffe irgendwann in der Lage zu sein mit Herrn schraeg zu fahren.



Jo, hätte dich auch gerne kennengelernt, schraeg - aber am ersten MAi fahre ich traditionell immer genau die entgegengesetzte Strecke (EU-BN über mehr oder weniger große Umwege - zu nem Geburtstagsbrunch )


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2009)

Schade Eddy, wäre gerne mit gefahren, werde aber wohl noch ein wenig meine Wunden von meinem RR-Sturz lecken.


----------



## supasini (29. April 2009)

mal zur Einordnung: lauter S1-Sachen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> mal zur Einordnung: lauter S1-Sachen
> 
> YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009



Jungejunge, das ist doch unmenschlich. Kann der Kollege mir nicht was von der Radbeherschung abgeben. Ich find das sehr ungerecht verteilt.


----------



## supasini (29. April 2009)

dafür kannst du besser fräsen, drehen,... und ich kann besser Leuten beibringen, wie man'n guter Chemielehrer wird


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schade, wäre gerne bei der Tour dabei gewesen, mache aber am 1.Mai den Pfälzer Wald unsicher, hoffe irgendwann in der Lage zu sein mit Herrn schraeg zu fahren.





supasini schrieb:


> Jo, hätte dich auch gerne kennengelernt, schraeg - aber am ersten MAi fahre ich traditionell immer genau die entgegengesetzte Strecke (EU-BN über mehr oder weniger große Umwege - zu nem Geburtstagsbrunch )



... werde demnächst sicher nochmal ne Tour hier einstellen, hatte schonmal an eine Wiederholung des Trailmassakers gedacht oder halt ne ganz ordinäre Ruhrseeumrundung odeeeer .....


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. April 2009)

Wetter für morgen scheint ja zu passen. Wo kann man euch denn unauffällig am Bonner Hauptbahnhof abfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (30. April 2009)

Irgendwo vor dem Bahnhof. So viele mit dem MTB werden da nicht rumlaufen. Kenne mich nicht so aus. Ich habe nur einen Track Richtung Rheinufer und dann Richtung Sinzig. Werden uns schon irgendwie über den Weg laufen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. April 2009)

Sehe gerade, dass ihr auf Gleis 5 ankommt. Werde mich dann da irgendwo aufhalten. Muss leider auch mit dem HT aufschlagen. Sollte aber dem Spaß keinen Abbruch tun.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. April 2009)

Kleiner Tipp:
Der Bahnhof hat Ausgänge auf beiden Seiten des Bahnkörpers. Wenn auf der falschen Seite gewartet wird, kann man lange warten. Ist mir schon passiert. Einigt Euch auf eine Seite. Ich schlage den Ausgang "Quantiusstraße" vor. Dort hat man einen guten Überblick entlang der Straße. Falls das mit Gleis 5 nicht klappt.
Viel Spaß morgen. Ich werde ein bißchen im Buntsandstein des Pfälzer Walds toben.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Mai 2009)

Ein sehr schöner Tag. Danke dafür!
Kein Zweifel, ihr seid aus der Eifel


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Mai 2009)

Kann mich meinem Vorschreiber nur anschließen.
Das frühe Aufstehen hat sich gelohnt! 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute. Auf den Trails hab ich leider keine gemacht...





Der fiese Anstieg





Einweisung









Pause im Rübenkeller





Und das Steilstück am Ende


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2009)

Moin zusammen,
schönes Wetter, schöne Tour, schöne Trails, schöne Anstiege, schöne stürze weil nicht aus den klickies gekommen, schöne steilstücke, schönes alkfreies Weizen, ...... ach ja und schöner Milchkaffe ! 
Hat Spass gemacht, dank an Eddy und alle Mitfahrer 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder: ( sind leider nich so dolle, schätze liegt daran das ich so selten Menschen fotografiere  )










































*eins hab ich noch, Leichtbau mal anders: *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-hornets (2. Mai 2009)

Traumhaftes Wetter, nette Mitfahrer, viel Landschaft und einige tolle Pfade, und der Konditions-gau bei mir ist auch ausgeblieben.

Schön war´s!

Großes Lob und ein herzliches Dankeschön an unseren Guide.  anbet: Hail to the trail-king)


----------



## Trialeddy (4. Mai 2009)

Dienstag, 05.05.09 um 15.30 Uhr Start in Gemünd am Kurhaus. Von dort gleich steil über Singletrail hoch zur Kaisereiche. Weiter nach Maria Wald über flowige Trails. Vom Rursee aus Anstieg Richtung Hirschley. Kurz vorher durch den Kermeter Richtung Urfttalsperre. Hoch nach Vogelsang und über den Eifelsteig zurück nach Gemünd.
Ca. 35 km und geschätze 1100 hm.

Wie immer auf meiner Page und LMB ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Eddy, 
hab zwar morgen noch einiges zu tun, aber wenn's sich einrichten lässt und es nicht zu wild schifft dann gebe ich dir Geleitschutz vor den bösen Rangern 

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hi Eddy,
> hab zwar morgen noch einiges zu tun, aber wenn's sich einrichten lässt und es nicht zu wild schifft dann gebe ich dir Geleitschutz vor den bösen Rangern
> 
> Gruß Hubert



... gibt keinen Eddy, musst ohne mich losziehen. Muss nachher noch meine Karre abholen und Schwiejermutter ist auch schon mit de Hufe am scharren


----------



## Trialeddy (5. Mai 2009)

Dann kämpfe ich alleine mit den Rangern.


----------



## Trialeddy (5. Mai 2009)

Tour mit Wasserkühlung von oben = kein Ranger, kein Wanderer, kein Garnichts!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Mai 2009)

T'schuldige, dass ich in Deinen Thread reinplatze. 
Wollt Dir nur sagen: ich bin jetzt auch die verblockte Stelle am Teufelsloch, die uns Arnold vorgefahren ist (die mit der tiefen Stufe endet) gefahren - sogar zweimal. Die Rinne, bei der ich mir letztens das Bein zerschrammt hab, ging ebenfalls problemlos. Training lohnt! 

Grüße Claus.

Hab gesehen, Du bist in L'Burg dabei: Super!


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Mai 2009)

T'schuldige, dass ich da noch Bilder nach reiche:



Verblockte Stelle am Teufelsloch. 2x easy going 



Rinne...



Bei mir leider etwas verkrampft.


----------



## Trialeddy (7. Mai 2009)

Sauber Jungs!! Nicht mehr lange und ihr fahrt mir um die Ohren! 

Für Samstag: Gerolsteiner Dolomiten. Dort bin ich bis jetzt nur mal rumgewandert. Mal sehen was fahrbar ist. Die Anfahrt gestaltet sich wie folgt:
Start: Blankenheim/Wald Bahnhof um 08.30 Uhr (Zugverbindung vorhanden)
Über Blankenheim, Brotpfad und dann dem Eifelsteig folgen zum Nohner Wasserfall und weiter immer auf dem neuen Eifelsteig bis Gerolstein. Dann in die Dolomitenrunde und mit dem Zug zurück nach Mechernich.
Daten: ca. 70 km und um die 1500 bis 1800 hm.
Details auf meiner Page!


----------



## Trialeddy (11. Mai 2009)

Als Ersatztermin für die Luxembourgtour biete ich ein Techniktraining in Obergartzem an. Da sind wir ja wetterunabhängig. Also Mittwoch! Müssten uns auf eine Uhrzeit einigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Mai 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Als Ersatztermin für die Luxembourgtour biete ich ein Techniktraining in Obergartzem an. Da sind wir ja wetterunabhängig. Also Mittwoch! Müssten uns auf eine Uhrzeit einigen.



Mir fehlt da so ein bißchen die Vorstellung des angedachten zeitlichen Umfangs. Irgendwo war mal von Pizza die Rede!? Vielleicht so ab 13 Uhr, gaaaanz viel üben und dann das Erlernte ordnungsgemäß mit Pizza zudecken?

(Sollte es doch noch abtrocknen, wäre auch eine Techniktour ganz hübsch, oder? Apropos: Wie war's eigentlich in Gerolstein?)

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Mai 2009)

Dann zurr ich das jetzt mal fest:
Mittwoch, 12.05.09 ab 14.00 Uhr 
Wo: Obergartzem, Industriegebiet, Steingrubenweg
Ende: offen mit der Option bei mir den Pizzaservice zu bemühen (natürlich auf eigene Kosten) Getränke stelle ich.
Es wird frei und individuell trainiert, keine Levelbegrenzung, aber "hier werden sie geholfen!"
Wenn Felix und Henning mitkommen, haben wir auch die Biker für die unmöglichen Sachen (Verlust der Schwerkraft etc)
Hier oder hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381118&page=3
anmelden. (Irgenwie läuft das 2spurig?)

CD Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. Mai 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Dann zurr ich das jetzt mal fest:
> Mittwoch, 12.05.09 ab 14.00 Uhr
> Wo: Obergartzem, Industriegebiet, Steingrubenweg



Dann bin ich hiermit angemeldet. Freu mich drauf!

Ich werde gegen 13:30 Uhr hier lostuckern. 'ne knappe Stunde brauch ich wohl.

@Levelboss: Felix, kommst Du mit und soll ich Dich mitnehmen?



Trialeddy schrieb:


> Wenn Felix und Henning mitkommen, [...] (Verlust der Schwerkraft etc)



Kein Problem, ich find die schon wieder. 


Grüße
Claus.


----------



## H-P (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Eddy, wir kommen auch zu zweit.


----------



## Levelboss (12. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> @Levelboss: Felix, kommst Du mit und soll ich Dich mitnehmen?


Danke, aber ich kümmer mich morgen um den Nachwuchs.
Hätte ich mal besser nicht so schnell umgeplant nach der Luxemburg-Absage.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. Mai 2009)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich kümmer mich morgen um den Nachwuchs.
> Hätte ich mal besser nicht so schnell umgeplant nach der Luxemburg-Absage.




Na, besser, Du hebst Dir die kostbare Freizeit für eine ordentliche Tour auf. Ich hoffe, eine solche gibt's bald wieder!

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Mai 2009)

Bin eben darauf Aufmerksam gemacht worden. Ich meine natürlich Mittwoch den *13*.05.09



> Danke, aber ich kümmer mich morgen um den Nachwuchs.


Wir werden an dich denken. Viel Spaß mit dem Nachwuchs! Kann er schon nen Wheely?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. Mai 2009)

Sag mal Eddy, wie können wir uns für die Bereitstellung des Übungsgeländes und Deine Zeit erkenntlich zeigen?

Claus.


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Mai 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist das alles kostenlos. Wer was spenden will für die Jugendarbeit kann das in die alte Rahmentasche werfen, die an die Wand in Obergartzem geschraubt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (14. Mai 2009)

Nächstes Event:
2 Tagestour über den Eifelsteig von Gerolstein nach Trier. Start am Mittwoch, 27.05.09 in Gerolstein. Übernachtung in Himmerod im Kloster oder einer Pension. Nächsten Tag gehts nach Trier. Von dort mit dem Zug zurück.
Genaue Daten auf meiner Page.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2009)

Schade da muss ich leider Mallochen sons wär das was gewesen !
Ich will auch in Ruhestand !


----------



## Trialeddy (17. Mai 2009)

Abfahrt am 27.05.09 in Gerolstein um 09:03 Uhr. Das ist die Ankunftzeit des Zuges aus Mechernich kommend (Mechernich Abfahrt: 08:10 h).

3 MÃ¶glichkeiten der Ãbernachtung in Himmerod:
1. GÃ¤stehaus der Abtei Himmerod
Preis: angemessene Spende bei Pater Stephan
2. Gasthaus Graf Zils
Preis: ab 20,- â¬ ÃF
3. Molitors MÃ¼hle
Preis: ab 48,- â¬ ÃF mit kostenloser Benutzung der Wellnessoase

RÃ¼ckfahrt ab Trier bis Mechernich: Preis 21,20 â¬ + Bike


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Mai 2009)

Schade würde gerne mitfahren. Muss aber leider arbeiten.  Bleibt also nur eine wochenendliche Durchführung ala Kottenförster.


----------



## Trialeddy (18. Mai 2009)

Dienstag, 19.05.09, 16.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Altenburg (Ahrtal), Parkplatz beim Seniorenheim (will mich schon mal an den Anblick gewöhnen)
Was: Sektionstraining-Technik
Wo: Serpentinentrail vom Horn runter
2. Teufelsloch beide Richtungen
3. Jesus-Trail (Verlängerung Sesselbahnserpentinen)

Saftey-first!!!

Startzeit kann sich noch nach vorne verschieben.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Mai 2009)

Hi Eddy

Hab mich mal angemeldet, da ich warscheinlich schon ab morgens im Ahrtal unterwegs bin. Musste ja leider die Strecke zum Nürburgring für das LV Treffen streichen, jetzt probier ich halt noch ein wenig im Ahrtal. Und dann zum Abschluß ein wenig Techniktraining mit dir...nicht schlecht das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade ein vertracktes Problem gelöst und belohne mich mit einem Ausflug mit Eddy. Status: angemeldet.


----------



## Trialeddy (19. Mai 2009)

Ich bring mal einen Fotoappartat mit, d.h. wenn meine Tochter den rausrückt


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4524373"]Hier [/ame] Hier Claus, nochmal was zum Thema HR-Rumheben...Viel Spaß beim Nachmachen...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Mai 2009)

Kenn ich doch schon. Kann ich noch nicht.

Der hat Flow, der Harald.


(Und 'ne beknackte Gesichtsfrisur.)


----------



## Handlampe (20. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hier  Hier Claus, nochmal was zum Thema HR-Rumheben...Viel Spaß beim Nachmachen...



....aber die Jungs können's auch nicht lassen mit dem hoch pitchen vom Film.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2009)

Also mir war der Film neu, da ich sehr selten auf die Startseite von mtb-news gehe. Die kunterbunten Hüpfer, welche dort überwiegend zu finden sind, turnen mich eher ab.
Dieser Film hier sticht aber schon heraus aus der Masse, ob es nun die Morgenstimmung am Pto. Larici ist oder die perfekte Bikebeherrschung.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Mai 2009)

Ja ja, alles ganz prima. Apropos: Stefan, wo bleiben die Bildern von gestern? Ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass Dein Finger zeitweise mit dem Auslöser verwachsen war?


----------



## Trialeddy (31. Mai 2009)

Vom Eifelsteig wieder zurück! Bilanz:
Steil, einige Schiebe- und Tragepassagen, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit z.B. am ersten Tag: 9,9 km/h in Bewegung. Das sagt alles. Aber keine Langeweile. Wenn der Mitfahrer die Bilder líefert kommt mehr.

Nächste Tour:
Dienstag, 02.06.09, 16.00 Uhr 
Wo: Nideggen, Parkplatz Bahnhofstr.
Was: Nideggentrails (technisch anspruchsvoll) und nach Obermaubach (eher flowig)
Daten: 30 km, 900 hm, 2:45 h Fz

Anmelden hier oder im LMB oder auf meiner Page (dort auch Tourbeschreibung)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. Mai 2009)

Eddy, schau doch bitte nochmal in Deinen Terminkalender. Steht dort nicht "Do, 04.06.09 Nideggen"? 

Nein?

Mist.

Viele Grüße
Claus.


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2009)

dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2009)

so, hier die spärliche und qualitativ mal wieder enttäuschende Ausbeute von heute, Bilder ohne Kommentar in chronologischer Reihenfolge.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Juni 2009)

Wie gut, dass ich heute den ganzen Tag im klimatisierten Auto sitzen durfte. Es war bestimmt viel zu heiß zum Biken. Grmpfl.


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2009)

och, eigentlich war's temperaturmäßig top. Vielleicht waren die Trails einen Hauch zu trocken, aber Action gab's genug (Salto incl. Rad und einmal Seitrolle incl. Rad - beides vom selben Fahrer und verletzungsfrei)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> och, eigentlich war's temperaturmäßig top. Vielleicht waren die Trails einen Hauch zu trocken, aber Action gab's genug




Blödmann.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> (Salto incl. Rad und einmal Seitrolle incl. Rad - beides vom selben Fahrer und verletzungsfrei)



Wer war denn diesmal an der Reihe? Vor Eddys Touren muss man sich ja allmählich fürchten: Abstürze über Weinbergmauern, Überschläge, ...


----------



## katerpoldi (2. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wer war denn diesmal an der Reihe? Vor Eddys Touren muss man sich ja allmählich fürchten: Abstürze über Weinbergmauern, Überschläge, ...



ich wollte einfach mal ein bisschen ausgleichssport machen, damit nicht immer nur dieselben muskelgruppen belastet werden


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Juni 2009)

Genau. Und außerdem sind so ein paar farblich abgesetzte Flecken Haut ja auch ganz hübsch.


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Genau. Und außerdem sind so ein paar farblich abgesetzte Flecken Haut ja auch ganz hübsch.



Vielleicht setzt ihr einen neuen Trend!


----------



## Trialeddy (7. Juni 2009)

Montag, 08.06.09, 10.30 Uhr
Nideggen, Parkplatz Bahnhofstr.(P Danzley)

*Mix aus bekannten und unbekannten Strecken:*
Eugenienstein-Bergstein-Brandenberg-Obermaubach-Bergstein-Krawutschketurm-Zerkall-Hindenburgtor
Km: ca. 20-25
Hm: ca. 600-700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uerland (7. Juni 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Eugenienstein-Bergstein-Brandenberg-Obermaubach-Bergstein-Krawutschketurm-Zerkall-Hindenburgtor



Also wenn der Krawutschketurm zu den unbekannten Sachen gehört, spart ihn euch wenns nicht um die Höhenmeter geht . Falls du natürlich da noch ne spannende Abfahrt kennst, bin ich ganz Ohr .


----------



## Trialeddy (8. Juni 2009)

uerland schrieb:


> Also wenn der Krawutschketurm zu den unbekannten Sachen gehört, spart ihn euch wenns nicht um die Höhenmeter geht . Falls du natürlich da noch ne spannende Abfahrt kennst, bin ich ganz Ohr .



Hatte da beim letzten Mal einen schmalen Pfad gesehen, der in Zerkall rauskommt. Bin ihn jetzt von oben gefahren. Schöner, leichter Singletrail! Aber nur für den nach oben fahren ist auch nicht nötig (es sei denn man will Höhenmeter machen).
Es war heute aber eine gigantische Fernsicht von dort oben!!!


----------



## Trialeddy (11. Juni 2009)

Samstag, 13.06.09 bei strahlendem Sonnenschein

*Eifelsteig von Blankenheim nach Gerolstein*

Abfahrt: 09.32 Uhr Bahnhof Blankenheim/Wald (Ankunft Zug aus Mechernich)

Details siehe Homepage 8mtb.de


----------



## Trialeddy (16. Juni 2009)

Heute, 16.30 Uhr Nideggen, Parkplatz Bahnhofstr.

Streckenwahl je nach Wetterlage: Eugenienstein-Bergstein-Zerkall-Nideggen-Abenden und zurück über Nideggen zum Parkplatz

ca. 25 km und 1000 hm

Keine Stressrunde, langsam und zum spielen.


----------



## Trialeddy (17. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ja ja, alles ganz prima. Apropos: Stefan, wo bleiben die Bildern von gestern? Ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass Dein Finger zeitweise mit dem Auslöser verwachsen war?



Stefan hat mir jetzt eine CD geschickt mit allen Bildern die er gemacht hat. Das waren:
1.Techniktraining am Teufelsloch und "Jesus-Trail"
2. Technicktraining in Obergartzem (im entspr. Fred)
3. 2 Tage Eifelsteig von Gerolstein bis Trier

Ich fang mal mit dem Teufelsloch an:



Uwe hatte schon 70 km und etliches an hm bevor er zu uns stieß (Explorern für das Himmelsfahrt Event)



Aber nach seinem Gesichtsausdruck zu urteilen, hatte er immer noch mächtig Spaß



Claus mit voller Konzentration und Bikekontrolle, Uwe dahinter peilt erst mal



Die nächste Schlüsselstelle im Blick (Blickführung!!!)



Uwe und ich warten schon unten, Claus kurz vor der steilen, steineren Weinbergtreppe

In Kürze die Bildausbeute von den 2 Tagen Eifelsteig mit Stefan.


----------



## Trialeddy (17. Juni 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Nächstes Event:
> 2 Tagestour über den Eifelsteig von Gerolstein nach Trier. Start am Mittwoch, 27.05.09 in Gerolstein. Übernachtung in Himmerod im Kloster oder einer Pension. Nächsten Tag gehts nach Trier. Von dort mit dem Zug zurück.


Ein paar Impressionen von der Tour:



Die Ausschilderung war optimal, so dass wir das GPS nur als Sicherheit hatten



14 km hinter Gerolstein kam der Ort Neroth. Die Wegplaner haben es peinlichst vermieden, dass die Streckenführung durch den Ort geht. Anscheinend darf ein Premiumwanderweg keinen zu hohen Teeranteil haben. Dies ist uns noch mehrfach aufgefallen. Das nahm teilweise nicht nachvollziehbare Streckenführungen an. Nun mussten erst mal die 200 hm hinauf zur Spitze bezwungen werden. Ein guter Teil schiebend, weil es einfach zu steil war.



Oben liegt eine zerstörte Burg. Der Erbauer selbst hatte nichts von der schönen Aussicht, denn er war blind. Unterhalb der Burgreste ist eine riesige Höhle, in der früher Mühlsteine geschlagen wurden.



Riesige Buchen überwuchern mit ihren Wurzeln die Bauwerke



Uns kam sofort der Vergleich mit "Der Herr der Ringe" in den Kopf. Gelaufen sind sie aber nicht



Dann ging es weiter nach Daun. Teilweise mit Brücken...



...teilweise ohne Brücken



Hinter Daun kamen dann die Maare. Hier das Weinfelder- oder wie es früher hieß das Totenmaar. Angeblich gingen die Toten nachts vom Friedhof der Kirche in Maar baden. Na ja, wir haben in jedem Fall mal die Glocken in der Kirche geläutet. Es heißt, dann kommt man hierher wieder zurück. Will ich auch schwer hoffen.



Auf dem Lieserpfad ging es weiter bis Manderscheid. Hier gab es einen leckeren Kaffee und eine kleine Stärkung. Dann kam der schönste Teil des Lieserpfades. Only singletrail! Stefan posiert vor der Unterburg.



Und hinter mir sieht man die Oberburg. Dazwischen fließt die Lieser. Diese war auch im Mittelalter die Grenze zwischen Trierer- und Luxemburger (Manderscheider) Regentschaft. Die Trierer saßen auf der Oberburg und die Luxemburger auf der Unterburg. Dass das nicht lange gutgehen konnte ist nachvollziehbar. Heute gehört die Unterburg dem Eifelverein.



Und so ging es dann weiter. Mal mit, mal ohne Geländer



Weil die Schlucht recht schmal ist, waren die Felsen und Holzstege mit vorsicht zu genießen



An der Karl Kaufmann Brücke war mit hochfahren dann Ende. Hier musste getragen werden. Irgendwie hatten wir auch das Gefühl, dass die umgekehrte Fahrtrichtung, also von Süd nach Nord, zumindestens bei dieser Tagesetappe weniger Schiebepassagen gehabt hätte. Es waren oft steile Anstiege die wir schiebend oder tragend bewältigen mussten.



Nach knapp 70 km und 2000 hm erreichten wir Kloster Himmerod. Bei einem Schnitt von 9,9 km/h waren wir knapp 7 Stunden im Sattel. Nach einer guten Nacht ging es am nächsten Tag weiter. Im ständigen zickzack ging es, teilweise wieder mit stoicher Vermeidung von Ortsdurchfahrten bis 



Kordel. Hier die Aussicht von einem Buntsandstein Plateau bevor es über Serpentinen in den Ort ging. Ja, es ging sogar in den Ort! Nach kleiner Pause sollte dann die interessanteste Passage bis Trier kommen. Die Auffahrt zu den großen Erimittenhöhlen, zu den Hängebrücken und zur Burg Ramstein wurde aber jäh gestoppt



Leider riss mir beim ersten Anstieg der Schaltzug hinten. Erst mal zurück und durch Kylltag bis Ehrrang. Dort war ein Bikeshop und im Hinterhof wurde repariert. Dann blieben wir bis Biwer im Tal und dort hatten wir wieder die Gelegenheit auf den Eifelsteig einzufahren. Es ging wieder bergan



Hoch über Trier fuhren wir mit herrlicher Aussicht auf die Stadt immer an der Hangkante vorbei



Und schließlich am Ziel, die Porta Nigra in Trier. Ab hier gings mit dem Zug wieder nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (22. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch, 24.06.09
Start: 09.00 Uhr Gemünd, Parkplatz am Kurhaus
Strecke: ca. 80 km, 3800 hm (laut Software von Touratech, kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen- außerdem kann man abkürzen und hm sparen-muss ich auch, denn ich glaube das werde ich nicht schaffen)

Beschreibung: Ein Versuch, die Trails des NP-Eifel, Kehrmeter und Rureifel mit Nideggen, Heimbach und Obermaubach zu verbinden. Von daher wird wohl keine schnelle Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit rauskommen. Deshalb auch der relativ frühe Start. 
Ich werde das Ganze langsam angehen und nach hinten hin mir die Option des Abkürzens offen halten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Eddy ! Tolle Sache die du da vor hast, bekomme leider kein frei am MIttwoch , Audit 

Aber maln Tip wegen den Höhenmeter: schonmal mit GPS-Track-Analyse gearbeitet ?
Das gibts umsonst im Netz. Hier kannst du deinem Track SRtM-Höhendaten zuweisen.
Das sind diese komischen vom Sateliten erfassetn Höhenwerte, meiner Erfahrung nach
ziemlich genau ! TOP 50 spuckt auch schonmal übelste Werte aus.

Wenn du kein Bock hast dich damit zu beschäftigen kann ich das mal gerne für dich machen.
Viel Spass am MIttwoch !
Gruß Hubert


----------



## Trialeddy (22. Juni 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Bock hast dich damit zu beschäftigen kann ich das mal gerne für dich machen.
> Viel Spass am MIttwoch !
> Gruß Hubert



Habe dir den Track mal geschickt. Ich habe nochmal das ganze als Route berechnen lassen und komme auf ein ähnliches Ergebnis ca. 3900 hm. Das kommt mir für Eifeler Verhältnisse und der Kilometerzahl irgendwie zuviel vor.


----------



## Trialeddy (22. Juni 2009)

So, Hubert hat mir rückgemeldet. Nach Glättung und Berechnung sollen es um die 2400 hm sein. Das klingt schon besser und realistischer. Na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> So, Hubert hat mir rückgemeldet. Nach Glättung und Berechnung sollen es um die 2400 hm sein. Das klingt schon besser und realistischer. Na da bin ich mal gespannt.



... ick ooch !


----------



## H-P (23. Juni 2009)

Keine Übernachtung geplant,  na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## Trialeddy (24. Juni 2009)

Zuerst mal die Daten, Bilder später:
Strecke: 85,3 km
Fahrzeit: 7:59 h
Höhenmeter: 2826 hm

Super Wetter, 2 Zecken und wiederholungswert (mit kleinen Änderungen).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2009)

oha, also ist gps-track-analyse auch noch nicht der weisheit letzter schluss !
bei +- 100hm wärs ja noch ok was das programm ausspuckt aber bei 400hm können schon nen unterschied machen !

trotzdem  respekt fü die tour ! ich kenn ne menge Leute die in vergleichbarem alter schon probleme auf dem weg von der couch zum kühlschrank bekommen !


----------



## Trialeddy (25. Juni 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Tour durchs Rurtal. Da ich nur mit Handy fotografiere kann man an die Qualität keine hohen Anforderungen stellen.



Die erste Pause auf dem Eugenienstein mit Blickrichtung Heimbach, wo ich herkam



Und dort geht es nach der steilen Trailabfahrt dann weiter hin



Im Tal über die alte Rurbrücke



Und dann über einen steilen Singletrail hoch um über Wiesenwege den Ort Bergstein zu erreichen



Von dort hat man eine atemberaubende Aussicht. Hier der Blick Richtung Tagebau Hambach, sogar das Siebengebirge war in östlicher Richtung zu sehen. Leider nicht mehr auf dem Bild



Die Burg Nideggen



Schon auf dem Rückweg-der Rursee von der Hirschley aus gesehen



Und wenn man genau beobachtet, bietet die Natur das größte Spektakel-Hummel im Anflug auf eine Mohnblume
Carpe Diem
Eddy


----------



## supasini (26. Juni 2009)

für Händi: klasse Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (28. Juni 2009)

Dienstag, 30.06.09, 10.00 Uhr
Weiler a.B. nach Aremberg und zurück
66km
1671 hm
5:18 h Fahrzeit
Genau Beschreibung:
http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/aremberg.html

CD EDDY


----------



## Trialeddy (1. Juli 2009)

Donnerstag, 02.07.09
Abfahrt: 06.55 Uhr Weiler a.B. oder 07.15 Bad Münstereifel "Eifelbad"
Strecke und Beschreibung siehe:
http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/radio_wespen.html

Wie immer auch im LMB oder Page.

CD Eddy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2009)

Frühschicht wg. Hitze ?


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juli 2009)

Ist etwas früh für eine weite Anreise, aber sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen. Da die Mittel bei meinem Brötchengeber für Projekte gekürzt wurden, bin ich ab heute wieder in unfreiwilliger Freizeit.


----------



## Trialeddy (26. Juli 2009)

Nach der Transalp um zumindest eine Erfahrung reicher, plane ich für nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch eine kleine Ausfahrt. Genauer Termin und Ziel folgt noch. Hier die Erfahrung:
Nach Anfruf auf der Stettiner Hütte am Eisjöchl (ca. 2900m), ob eine Überquerung mit Bike möglich sei, kam die universale Auskunft:
"Passt scho!"
Hier ML-Rider auf dem Schneefeld der letzten 200 hm vor dem Joch. Dahinter ging es bis zur Hütte genauso weiter. "Passt scho!!!"


----------



## Trialeddy (26. Juli 2009)

4 Seen Tour am Mittwoch, 29.07.09, 14.00 Uhr Start am Kurhaus in Gemünd
Genaue Tourbeschreibung wie immer auf meiner Page.
LMB oder Page bitte eintragen


----------



## Trialeddy (3. August 2009)

Dienstag, 11.08.09, Startzeitpunkt kommt kurzfristig (morgens)
Ferschweiler Plateau Singletrail Runde, 20-30 km
Begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl (max 5 TN), 1 Platz habe ich noch frei
1. Tobias
2. Enrgy (somit ist mein Auto voll)
3.
4.
5.



Keine Ausschreibung im LMB. Nur für Biker mit ausgeprägtem Hang zum technischen Fahren interessant.


----------



## Enrgy (3. August 2009)

Hallo Eddy,

bin dabei, wenn es nicht von oben Dauerberieselung gibt. Würde auch gerne die Mitfahrgelegenheit nutzen, da ich bis Weiler eh schon 75km Anreise habe.

Grüße 

Volker


----------



## Trialeddy (7. August 2009)

Abfahrt bei mir gegen 09.30 - 10.00 Uhr am Dienstag.
Ich habe vor die Teufelsschlucht mal auszuprobieren. Also keine allzu breiten Lenker montieren der Einstieg ist nur so einen Meter breit!
Genug zu trinken mitnehmen, da kaum Möglichkeit zu nachfüllen besteht.
Weiteres folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (12. August 2009)

Kleine Impression aus der Teufelsschlucht:
Die "breite" Einfahrt



dann wurde es enger



und das war der Ausgang, nur hochkant mit schmalem Lenker möglich




Näheres demnächst

CD Eddy


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2009)

Hallöle,

hab meine Bilder auch mal hochgeladen.

Eddy, das war eine tolle Tour, danke nochmals!

Und auf MagicMaps habe ich weitere Varianten entdeckt, welche den Rückweg noch interessanter gestalten können. Allerdings wieder mit ca. 100Hm etxra verbunden...


----------



## Trialeddy (12. August 2009)

Dann schick mir die Planung mal rüber.

CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (13. August 2009)

Sollte sich das Wetter so halten, fahre ich heute nachmittag bzw. frühen Abendstunden eine typiche Nideggenrunde: 2,5 Std, Trails nach Abenden und Eugenienstein. Dort ist es immer relativ schnell abgetrocknet.
Bei Interesse am besten telefonisch melden, wann und ob es losgeht.
0179/2008009

CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (13. August 2009)

Operation Teufelsschlucht
(Breiteste Stelle)



Während Claus und Pascal die Höhen erklimmen, versuchten Volker und ich in den Untergrund abzutauchen. Panoramafotos gelangen uns nicht, chronisch unterbelichtet waren sie immer und ohne Photoshop schwer ersichtlich wo wir überhaupt waren.
Eingang:
Lange Treppe in den "Untergrund". Wegen fehlender Sonneneinstrahlung waren die Felsen verdammt rutschig.
Von oben



Von unten. Bis zum Standort von Volkers Bike war fahren möglich. Am Fotografierstandort endete die nasse Treppe an einer Felswand im 90 Grad Winckel.



Die Schlucht besteht überwiegend aus Felsstufen



und ist kaum breiter als hier zu sehen



und das ist, wie oben schon mal zu sehen gewesen, die engste Stelle. Und wenn man dort durch passt kann man sich was wünschen, wie hier Volker
rein als Enrgy



raus als Trialeddy



Und das ist der Anblick von oben, bevor einen die Schlucht wieder ausspuckt



So siehts von unten aus



Dann ging es wie bereits vor der Schlucht typisch ferschweilerisch weiter







CD Eddy


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2009)

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++

*(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!

Mehr Infos unter  *mtb.mohlberg.de*

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (20. August 2009)

War noch Reststrecken des Eifelsteig erkunden, und zum erstenmal über eine Hängebrücke gefahren. Hier im Bild mein Bikekollege:




Da wackelt es schon ganz heftig.


----------



## Trialeddy (21. August 2009)

Auch sonst hat das Butzbachtal einiges zu bieten, z.B. 
eine kleine Kletterpartie



Ansonsten ist es hier unten wild romatisch und der Trail gut gesichert



und das satte Grün verschluckt einen fast



und lässt den Vorausfahrenden nur noch erahnen




Genialer Teilabschnitt des Eifelsteig!
CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (23. August 2009)

Tour zum Radioteleskop und Wespentrail. Start in Bad Münstereifel auf dem Parkplatz des Eifelbades.
Montag, 24.08.09, 10.30 Uhr
genaue Daten siehe www.8mtb.de

Anmeldung in LMB  oder hier

CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (23. August 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Noch eine kleine Auswahl von Bildern der Transalp. Mehr gibt es demnächst bei ML-Rider auf der Homepage (www.ml-rider.de)
Vor dem obigen Schneefeld stießen wir zuerst auf mutierte Gemsen, die uns die Weiterfahrt versperrten



Die Brücke sieht nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend aus



Aber als dann eine der Gemsen totesmutig darüberging...



fassten auch wir den Mut



Besser eine schlechte Brücke, wie gar keine! Gut dass es nicht geregnet hatte, sonst wäre hier das Ende der Auffahrt



Nach dem Schneefeld oben steht Manni auf dem Pass. Im Hintergrund die Stettiner Hütte



Nach der Pause auf der Hütte ging es durch Schnee weiter. Im Hintergrund schon das Tal zu sehen



Aber nach der Plagerei kam die Belohnung, eine affengeile Singletrailabfahrt



Die Serpentien waren nicht eng 



aber durch die Felsstufen und Wasserrinnen technisch nicht einfach



Noch in der Nacht kam es zu den schwersten je aufgezeichneteten Unwettern in Südtirol. Und das hatte auch folgen auf unsere Wegwahl



Dolomiten nach dem Regen, eigentlich kann man es in Bildern nicht festhalten



Und schließlich auf dem Passo St. Giovanni der langersehnte Blick zum Lago



und eine super Singletrailabfahrt bis zum Lago di Toplino



Die nicht gebrauchten Ersatztage haben wir uns dann am Gardasee rumgetrieben. Der Klassiker durfte dabei natürlich nicht fehlen!




CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (24. August 2009)

Heute um 18.00 Uhr auf der Trainingswiese in Holzheim Techniktraining. Ein paar Steilkurven, Table und sonstige Hindernisse vorhanden. 
Wer Lust hat kann vorbeikommen.
SChreibe auch noch im LMB aus.
Einfach anrufen: 0179/2008009

CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (2. September 2009)

Heute 18.00 Uhr eine Runde um Bad Münstereifel, Start Weiler a.B. oder BAM
ca. 30-35 km, ~ 800 hm, up and down
siehe Page

Vorher durchklingeln: 0179/2008009

CD Eddy


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. September 2009)

und eine super Singletrailabfahrt bis zum Lago di Toplino




Hallo Eddy,
hast du vielleicht zu den beiden Bildern einen GPS-Track? Würde mich im Gegenzug natürlich auch gern revanchieren, wenn sich mal die Gelegenheit ergibt ...

Ride On
Stefan


----------



## Trialeddy (2. September 2009)

Track kann ich dir schicken, brauch nur deine E-Mailadresse.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. September 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Track kann ich dir schicken, brauch nur deine E-Mailadresse.


Email-Addi

Ride On! und thx so lot
Stefan


----------



## Trialeddy (3. September 2009)

Samstag, 05.09.09, 10.30 Uhr, Nideggen, Parkplatz Bahnhofstr.
Tourmix aus Singletrails, schönen Aussichten und normaler Waldautobahn.
48 km und etwa 1500 hm
Nideggen-Abenden-Heimbach-Urfttalsperre-Maria Wald-Heimbach Abenden-Nideggen

Termin im LMB

CD EDDY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (4. September 2009)

bin dabei, Abfahrt 10:30 am Parkplatz.

bis dann


----------



## Trialeddy (4. September 2009)

Noch ein paar Bilder von der Transalp auf der Page von ML-Rider
http://www.ml-rider.de/touren.html


----------



## Trialeddy (7. September 2009)

Mittwoch, 09.09.09, Start 11.00 Uhr 
Nähere Info:
http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/binz_may.html

Anrufen oder LMB melden. Fahrstrecke kann nach Lust und Laune variiert werden.

CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (14. September 2009)

Donnerstag, 17.09.09, 11.00 Uhr
Ahrtal-Trails, eine variable Runde je nach Lust, Laune und Können. Eine Fahrzeit von 3-4 Stunden wird es aber wohl werden. Alles eher techniklastig!

Näheres wie immer auf meiner Page und LMB

CD Eddy


----------



## GeJott (18. September 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 17.09.09, 11.00 Uhr
> Ahrtal-Trails, eine variable Runde je nach Lust, Laune und Können. Eine Fahrzeit von 3-4 Stunden wird es aber wohl werden. Alles eher techniklastig!
> 
> Näheres wie immer auf meiner Page und LMB
> ...




Hallo Eddy,

Vielen Dank nochmals für die schöne, techniklastige Runde und das AHA-Erlebnis, wie mich die blosse Blickführung wie von Geisterhand auf die Linie zurückgehoben hat. 

Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Trialeddy (22. September 2009)

Endlich habe ich mein Traumbike gefunden. Damit verlieren Transalps und steilen Rampem im Ahrtal etc. ihren Schrecken!
Turbinen-Bike



Technische Daten:
123 000 U/min (nicht an der Kurbel!!!)
190 Newton Schub (das sind etwas mehr als 1/1000 des Eurofighters(180 kN))



Lediglich die Trinkflaschen müssen mit Kerosin gefüllt werden. Vielleicht hift das beim Trinken dann auch bei der Verdauung



An den Bremsen würde ich noch was ändern. Mindestens 203 Scheiben mit einem kleinen Bremsfallschirm als Unterstützung der Bremsleistung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. September 2009)

.... ich würd dir ne feuerfeste Radlerhose empfehlen !


----------



## Trialeddy (23. September 2009)

Samstag, 26.09.09, 09.32 Uhr ab Blankenheim/Wald, Bahnhof
Gerolsteiner Dolomiten

Beschreibung:
http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/gerolHWW.html

Anmeldung hier, LMB, Page oder Mobil

CD Eddy


----------



## Manfred (27. September 2009)

War am Samstag eine sehr schöne Tour in der Eifel mit netten Leuten.
Viel Neuland für mich, besonders die Wacholder Heiden haben mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (29. September 2009)

Es war wirklich ein super Tag, Wetter schön, Landschaft schön, Kapelle schön, Dolomiten schön, Eis schön, alles schön! Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder!

CD Eddy


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> ... Dolomiten schön...



wie weit seid ihr gefahren???


----------



## Trialeddy (30. September 2009)

> wie weit seid ihr gefahren???


Na dann mach mal ne Weg - Zeit Berechnung!
Auflösung:
Ich hatte jedem Teilnehmer eine von den weiter oben beschriebenen Turbinen montiert. Da gibs kein Halten mehr. Da kannst du die ganze E-Bike ******** vergessen. Kerosin ist angesagt!!! Bei einer Abgastemperatur von 700 °C wird dir auch nicht mehr kalt hintenrum. Nur pubsen solltest du nicht mehr!


----------



## Trialeddy (8. Oktober 2009)

Samstag, 10.10.09, 11.00 Uhr
Tour von Bad Münstereifel über Michelsberg, Effelsberg, Wespentrail, Binzenbachtrail, Decke Tönnes und Rodert zurück.
40-45 km, ca. 1000 hm, ca. 3,5 Std Fahrzeit

Anmeldung hier, LMB oder Page ( http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/radio_wespen.html )


P.S. Verkaufe meinen Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 5.1 D, XTR Naben, vorne Steckachse, 203 XT Scheiben (neu), Nobby Nic mit schlauchlos System, 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2009)

Moin Eddy !

Die Hasselsdelle hinterm Trail am DickenT haben die Harvester ganz schön zerpflügt. Hier hast du auf jeden Fall Matschgarantie. Ist zwar noch fahrbar aber schon sehr breitgeklopft und tief. Der Trail selber ist aber noch so wie er war: schön !

Nur so als Hinweis. Kann Samstag leider nicht, Sonntag fahr ich aber etwa die gleiche Runde. Ich hoffe wir drehen nochmal irgendwann ne Runde zusamen. 
Viel Spass dann.

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Trialeddy (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Hubert,

du weisst ja, Sonntag = Familientag! Wir sollten unbedingt noch eine Tour zusammen biken. Lass uns mal irgendwie einen Termin finden.


CD Eddy





P.S. Verkaufe meinen Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 5.1 D, XTR Naben, vorne Steckachse, 203 XT Scheiben (neu), Nobby Nic mit schlauchlos System, 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ok, das mit dem Sonntag ist gemerkt ! Allerdings hättest du dann bei meiner traditionelleln Kirmessonttagsrunde nächstes Wochenende starten können. Aber wir können ja mal so grob irgendwas für den 24.10 oder das WE da nach ins Auge fassen. Habs auf jeden Fall mal noch mit auf die To-Do-Liste für 2009 gesetzt 

Gruß Hubert


----------



## supasini (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Eddy,
Samstag muss ich mal gucken, aber ich werde wahrscheinlich eher später loskommen.
Nähxte Woche mal?
Hast du schon in die aktuelle BIKE (ab S. 136) reingeguckt? 
Zu deinem LRS: Katerpoldi ist wirklich dran interessiert, wenn du ne Mail-Adresse oder Tel.-Nr. brauchst: sag Bescheid!


----------



## Trialeddy (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Martin,


> Zu deinem LRS: Katerpoldi ist wirklich dran interessiert


Der hat keine Steckachse und somit fällt das aus. Hat sich auch schon in Bonn was neues zugelegt.


> Nähxte Woche mal?


Bin ab nächsten Freitag  bis 23.10. auf der Flucht, 24.10. vielleicht Tour mit Hubert, 25.10. ev. Fototermin mit Uwe!


> Hast du schon in die aktuelle BIKE (ab S. 136) reingeguckt?


Ich denke das kommt erst im November? Ansonsten kaufe ich mir die nicht.


P.S. Verkaufe meinen Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 5.1 D, XTR Naben, vorne Steckachse, 203 XT Scheiben (neu), Nobby Nic mit schlauchlos System, 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2009)

mach dir kein Stress Eddy, das jahr ist noch lang 
können auch noch die woche danach fahren.


@Supasini:



> Hast du schon in die aktuelle BIKE (ab S. 136) reingeguckt?



Is das der Bericht vom EifelX ? Hätt auch gedacht das kommt später dann werd ich mirgen gleich mal losbrennen und eine holen


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2009)

ab 13.10. am Kiosk (und gestern in meinem Briefkasten)


----------



## Trialeddy (10. Oktober 2009)

> Die Hasselsdelle hinterm Trail am DickenT haben die Harvester ganz schön zerpflügt. Hier hast du auf jeden Fall Matschgarantie.



Manchmal wäre es sicherer mit Taucherbrille und Schnorchel. So tief sehen die Spuren aus. Ohne vorher mit Echolot zu testen würde ich da nicht durchfahren. Immer schön drumrum-soweit es möglich war. Ist aber machbar. Hubert, wenn du den Track willst, sag bescheid.
55 km, 1360 hm ab Weiler.

CD Eddy

P.S. Verkaufe meinen Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 5.1 D, XTR Naben, vorne Steckachse, 203 XT Scheiben (neu) mit Centerlog, Nobby Nic mit spezial schlauchlos System, LRS = 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2009)

Als GPS und Kartenfetischist bin ich für Tracks immer dankbar ! Ich hatte leider zuletzt kein Echolot, so das ich die Mitte zwischen zwei Pfützen wählte.
Folge: Vorderrad bis zur Nabe im Schlamm = Stehen bleiben = umkippen weil Angst vor nassen Füsen = rechte Seite komplettt braun und trotzdem nasse füsse


----------



## Trialeddy (10. Oktober 2009)

Schick dir den Track.
Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke, wird wohl wieder reichlich nass ! Aber nutzt ja nix, gelobt sei was hart macht.
Die BIKE kommt übrigends erst am 13.Okt an den Kiosk.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2009)

hi supasini & eddy & herr sonntag
halte gerade die Bike in den Händen ! Reschpekt ! Tolle Routenwahl. Toll mal endlich was über die heimischen Trails und noch besser über einheimische Biker zu lesen ! Hab den Artikel gerade zu verschlungen. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich um ein Autogramm bitten 

Top gemacht   

am besten hat mir gefallen: "....Absteigen ist für ihn einfach keine Option."
Kann mir schon vorstellen wie du den armen Redakteur zur Verzweiflung gebracht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Oktober 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> hi supasini & eddy & herr sonntag
> halte gerade die Bike in den Händen ! Reschpekt ! Tolle Routenwahl. Toll mal endlich was über die heimischen Trails und noch besser über einheimische Biker zu lesen ! Hab den Artikel gerade zu verschlungen. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich um ein Autogramm bitten
> 
> Top gemacht
> ...



Ab zum Bike-kaufen.................................


----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2009)

auf meiner HP gibt es schon einen Bericht zum ersten Teil der EifelX-Aktion, wie sie wirklich war  
wobei ich Matthias Bericht wirklich schön finde und gelogen hat er auch fast gar nicht. Schade ist nur, dass Micha im Text völlig unter den Tisch fällt, das hat er nicht verdient.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2009)

jau, das stimmt, aber er ist zumindest auf ein paar Fotos drauf !


----------



## on any sunday (14. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Schade ist nur, dass Micha im Text völlig unter den Tisch fällt, das hat er nicht verdient.



Kann vielleicht am letzten Anstieg nach Monschau gelegen haben.  Und auch die Folgen des Ruhms; Geld, Groupies, Autogrammjaeger. Hatte ich schon alles, brauche ich in meinem Alter nicht mehr. ;-)


----------



## Trialeddy (14. Oktober 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> brauche ich in meinem Alter nicht mehr. ;-)



Geht mir als Ü 50 ziger (damit ist nicht die Gliedlänge gemeint, sondern das chronologische Alter - zur Klarstellung für die Groupies!) auch so.


CD Eddy

PS: Mein eifelcrosserprobter Laufradsatz ist immer noch zu haben


----------



## obo (14. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> auf meiner HP gibt es schon einen Bericht zum ersten Teil der EifelX-Aktion, wie sie wirklich war
> wobei ich Matthias Bericht wirklich schön finde und gelogen hat er auch fast gar nicht. Schade ist nur, dass Micha im Text völlig unter den Tisch fällt, das hat er nicht verdient.



Haste schoen gemacht.... tolle Bilder, guter Bericht.... sowas lese ich gerne; besonders wenn es aus der naehe ist !


----------



## mikkael (15. Oktober 2009)

Lese gerade die neue Ausgabe* von BIKE.





Super gemacht Jungs! 




*Werbeteil voll mit Liteville-Werbung


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Martin, Hallo Eddy

Toll wir ihr unsere Eifel ins rechte Licht rückt


Zu dem Bericht könnte auch die Überschrift 
_*"Liteville on Eifel-Trails"*_ 
gut passen.

viele Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Oktober 2009)

Super! Hab's gerade gelesen und musste mich an 2004 erinnern, als die BIKE mit SportsInTeam den Spot-Guide Bergisches Land gemacht hat: "Könnt ihr da mal runterfahren?" - "Komm', ein Mal noch" - "ok, das letzte Mal. Dann hab' ich's" - "Beim nächsten mal bitte im Wiegetritt" - "Nochmal, Jungs. Gabi diesmal in der Mitte" ... und so vergingen die Stunden auf unserer 2 Stunden-Tour, bis der Fotograf mit seinem 15-Kilo-Rucksack voller Foto-Equipment endlich zufrieden war ... Der Redakteur hat in der Zeit krank im Bett gelegen, im Internet recherchiert und wie auch immer daraus einen Text gebastelt. Mit facts, die wir selbst noch kannten ...  

Ich freue mich jedenfalls für euch, dass es ein so schöner Bericht geworden ist! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2009)

Die Photo-Kiste funktionierte tatsächlich ungefähr so, allerdings haben wir mit Tagesetappen von 1500 Hm/bis 70 km und teilweise extrem hohem Singletrailanteil (erster und letzter Tag) den Matthias so unter Druck setzen können, dass wir pro Motiv höchstens 10 Versuche gebraucht haben  Davon sind dann im Artikel vielleicht 1/4 erschienen.
Aber es hat Spaß gemacht, und ich finde der Artikel ist ne tolle Eifelwerbung geworden. Ich kann Micha, Eddy und mich im Text an vielen Stellen gut beschrieben wiederfinden, auch Liteville ist mit dem Artikel sehr zufrieden


----------



## on any sunday (16. Oktober 2009)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Martin, Hallo Eddy
> 
> Toll wir ihr unsere Eifel ins rechte Licht rückt
> 
> ...



Das waere aber zu mindestens einem Drittel gelogen. Gruesse aus Rodalben. Kalt und feucht, aber doch wie immer goil.

Mikele

viele Grüße
Manfred[/QUOTE]


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2009)

Dickes *F* 

übrigens: den Artikel über's Bergische kann man hier
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=871
runterladen (kostenlos)

Allerdings fahren Stefan und Gabi da (noch) die falschen Fahrräder


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> übrigens: den Artikel über's Bergische kann man hier
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=871
> runterladen (kostenlos)


 
Hat das runterladen bei Dir funktioniert? Bei mir nicht


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hat das runterladen bei Dir funktioniert? Bei mir nicht


Wenn's noch nicht geklappt hat, kann ich dir den Bericht per email schicken. Hier anhängen geht nicht wg. zu groß ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Eifel- Fans,



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR7sm5xpK0I"]YouTube - Liteville on Eifel Trails[/ame]



viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (20. Oktober 2009)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Eifel- Fans,
> 
> 
> 
> viel Spaß



Wow, cooles Video. One Man Camera and Rider  ?


----------



## PacMan (20. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt! Die Kehre bei 2:00 hab ich schon x-mal probiert und nie geschafft.

Starkes Video und sauber gefahren!


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Oktober 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Verdammt! Die Kehre bei 2:00 hab ich schon x-mal probiert und nie geschafft.
> 
> Starkes Video und sauber gefahren!


 

Hallo PacMan,

danke für die Blumen.

Das war wie bei einem professionellem Dreh, da werden schwierige Szenen auch x-mal wiederholt bis sie im Kasten sind.

viele Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Trialeddy (26. Oktober 2009)

Dienstag, 27.10.09, 11.00 Uhr, Parkplatz Binzenbach

Von Binzenbach hoch nach Lind mit herrlichem Blick über das herbstliche Sahrbach- und Ahrtal. Dann nach Ahrbrück. Weitere Beschreibung wie immer
www.8mtb.de
Die Tour kann variable gestaltet werden.
Anmeldung: hier, PN, LMB oder Page

CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (27. Oktober 2009)

In Ermangelung eines Fotoapparates besinne ich mich back to the roots:
"Die Deutschen ein Volk von Dichtern und Knipsern"

Herbstbild:
Dies ist ein Herbsttag, wie ich keinen sah!
Die Luft ist still, als atmete man kaum,
Und dennoch fallen raschelnd, fern und nah,
Die schönsten Früchte ab von jedem Baum.

Oh stört sie nicht, die Feier der Natur!
Dies ist die Lese, die sie selber hält,
Denn heute löst sich von den Zweigen nur, 
was vor dem milden Strahl der Sonne fällt.
_Friedrich Hebbel_

Nun ja, nichts für den KBU Kalender, aber es entsprach dem Anblick heute!
Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal die Drogen aus dem Körper lassen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> .....Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal die Drogen aus dem Körper lassen



Egal was fürn Zeugs das ist, genau das brauch ich auch


----------



## katerpoldi (28. Oktober 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> In Ermangelung eines Fotoapparates besinne ich mich back to the roots:
> "Die Deutschen ein Volk von Dichtern und Knipsern"
> 
> Herbstbild:
> ...



Ich freue mich so gebildete Menschen und Geistesverwandte im Team zu haben


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2009)

also wenn ich mir die von dir bisher gemachten Knips-Versuche anschaue, dann ist es damit aber nicht weit her


----------



## Trialeddy (9. November 2009)

Dienstag, 10.11.09, 11.00 Uhr
Urftsee-Brücke und Vogelsang
55 km, 1100 hm, 3,5 Std

Genaueres:
http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/vogelsang.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2009)

Die Eifel-Gate scheint sich ja richtig zum Publikumsliebling zu mausern 
Das Stück Eifelsteig zwischen Vogelsang und Morsbach ist momentan schlammig wie die Sau.
Hier könnte es sogar mit dem dicken Albert sehr rutschig werden, besonders das letzte Stück vom Trail kurz vor der Holzbrücke. 
Trotzdem viel Spass Eddy, muss leider mallochen aber irgendwer muss ja für die Renter die Kohle verdienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (10. November 2009)

Schlammig ist gar kein Ausdruck!
LG
Yogi
Viel Spass


----------



## Trialeddy (10. November 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das Stück Eifelsteig zwischen Vogelsang und Morsbach ist momentan schlammig wie die Sau.
> Hier könnte es sogar mit dem dicken Albert sehr rutschig werden, besonders das letzte Stück vom Trail kurz vor der Holzbrücke.



In einem meiner früheren Leben war ich mal *Hanghuhn*! 
Deshalb: War "fahrbar", sofern man dabei noch von Fahren sprechen kann.

CD Eddy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> In einem meiner früheren Leben war ich mal *Hanghuhn*!
> Deshalb: War "fahrbar", sofern man dabei noch von Fahren sprechen kann.
> 
> CD Eddy



Alles andere hätte mich total enttäuscht


----------



## Trialeddy (20. November 2009)

Habe mal einen neuen Trail-Hunter getestet. Super Teil!! 180mm vorne und 140 mm hinten und sehr hohe Tretlager. Da wird alles glattgebügelt was in den Weg kommt. Nur mit dem Hinterrad-Versetzen hatte ich Schwierigkeiten. Leider wurde meiner Sozia durch die fehlende Sicht nach vorne und die damit verbundenen Gleichgewichtsstörungen kotzschlecht. Ergo bleibt es bei "Trial-Run".



"Schatz, schieb doch mal das Becken nach vorne sonst kann man auf dem Bild die Federung hinten nicht sehen!" Dann kommt so was raus!!




CD Eddy


----------



## Futzy (20. November 2009)

Absolut geiles Teil.^^


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. November 2009)

mit dem Teil im Ahrtal den Teufelslochtrail


----------



## supasini (20. November 2009)

damit haben sich alle Überschlagsprobleme erledigt - aber ob man dann noch um die Kurven kommt?!


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2009)

Ich glaub das Ding passt nicht mehr durch die Teufelsschlucht


----------



## supasini (20. November 2009)

teufelsloch ist nicht gleich teufelsschlucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (23. November 2009)

Mittwoch, 25.11.09, 10.00 Uhr
Up & down um Bad Münstereifel
2 Stunden Ausfahrt mit meinem momentanen Ersatzteilager. Von Manni das Hinterrad und von Hape die Vorderradbremse. Meine Teile fährt gerade die Post spazieren.

CD Eddy


----------



## supasini (23. November 2009)

ich könnte dir noch nen Satz 240s/5.1 anbieten...
mittwoch kann ich leider erst ab 1300


----------



## Trialeddy (23. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ich könnte dir noch nen Satz 240s/5.1 anbieten...
> mittwoch kann ich leider erst ab 1300



Vielen Dank, bin jetzt erst mal komplett. Werde morgen mal einen Trial-Run machen.
Ich habe mir in jedem Fall mal die Chris King für hinten bestellt!

Mittwoch kann  ich nicht später. Mache ja im Augenblick wieder Bettelmusik mit dem "Langen Horn".


----------



## Trialeddy (4. Dezember 2009)

Samstag, 05.12.09, 10.00 Uhr, Nideggen, Parkplatz Bahnhofstr.
Fahrzeit ca.3 Std, "Nikolaus-Stiefel-Suche" auf schmalen Pfaden mit ML Rider und meinereiner.

Anmeldung hier, LMB oder Page

CD Eddy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2009)

hey, sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch vor, kann nur leider vormittags nicht. werd eventuell mal nach mittag ein wenig um obermaubach exploren.vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch. viel spass


----------



## Futzy (4. Dezember 2009)

_Klingt gut.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch Papa überreden. =]_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (4. Dezember 2009)

ich bin dabei - hab mir heute den Rücken verknackst und Radfahren ist die beste Therapie! 
Henning: wenn du mit willst kurz anrufen oder so!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey!

Hab mir einen freien Morgen gegönnt und ein bißchen an meinen persönlichen Schlüsselstellen rumprobiert. Was soll ich sagen: die gekurvte Holztreppe an der Kreuzberger Falte geht jetzt. Den Metallstift, der genau in der eigentlich zu fahrenden Linie aus dem Boden ragt, konnte ich umfahren. 

Die Steintreppen-Kurve  (von dort ist das gern zitierte Sturzbild von mir) an der nördlichen Teufelsloch-Abfahrt geht auch. Hab aber einige Versuche gebraucht. Ich musste erst rausfinden, dass ich mit dem Cham viel weniger Probleme mit dem Überschlagen habe und als das endlich im Kopf drin war, hat's geklappt. Zwischenzeitlich hab ich andere Varianten der Anfahrt probiert, z.B. ohne einen Bogen zu fahren an der Kurveninnenseite. So kommt man zwar recht einfach runter, aber dann steht man unten am Ende des Treppensockels, das Hinterrad klemmt an der letzten Stufe und eigentlich müsste man genau jetzt 90° links abbiegen. Das können Felix und Henning, aber ich nicht. Also doch Bogen. Und der geht. Hoffentlich auch beim nächsten Mal...
Die untere Hälfte der langen Steintreppe konnte ich auch fahren. Oben trau' ich mich noch nicht rein. Ziemlich mittig sah ich aber ein Chance, mit ein bißchen Balancieren anzufahren und das hat dann auch funktioniert. Der Rest, einschließlich vom Schwarzen Kreuz runter, geht ja schon länger.

Jipiiee!

Eigentlich sollte ich zur Belohnung für heute ganz auf's Arbeiten verzichten. Was meint Ihr?

Cheers,
Claus.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte ich zur Belohnung für heute ganz auf's Arbeiten verzichten. Was meint Ihr?



Is doch eh schon fast 3 Uhr, das lohnt nicht mehr!


----------



## PacMan (15. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Jipiiee!


Fein fein! 
Gönn' dir 'nen freien Tag!

Ich hab mich am Samstag mal an so Poser-Tricks wie Manual / Wheely probiert.
Ich kann's immer noch nicht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Dezember 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Fein fein!
> Gönn' dir 'nen freien Tag!



Nah, es hilft nix. Ich muss ran. Großbaustelle. Seufz.




PacMan schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am Samstag mal an so Poser-Tricks wie Manual / Wheely probiert.
> Ich kann's immer noch nicht.



Jau, ich bin auch dran. Hab neulich vier Stunden am Stück geübt. Hab interessante Muskelgruppen kennengelernt. Hatte nämlich zwei Tage lang Muskelkater... 
Wheelie kommt so langsam. Wär schon cool, wenn wir im nächsten Sommer das Matterhorn im Manual runtersurfen...


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> so Poser-Tricks wie Manual / Wheely



...Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht...


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (15. Dezember 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Tricks wie Manual/Wheelie


Wieso? Is doch gaaanz einfach  das mit Poser hab ich überlesen!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht...



Egal. Schult den Gleichgewichtssinn und die Koordination. Wo bleibt der Spaß, wenn man sich nur auf's Nötigste beschränken würde? Streng genommen braucht auch die Welt das Mountainbike nicht...


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (15. Dezember 2009)

Zumal diese unnützen Dinge leider mit zu den Schlüsseltechniken für eine einwandfreie Radbeherrschung gehören.
Aber es bleibt ja zum Glück jedem selbst überlassen, wie weit man sich dieser nähern will.
Nichts muß, alles kann; oder so...


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich mich mitm Trial-Moped bei einem Wheelieversuch im 5.oder 6. Gang mal rückwärts überschlagen hab, waren diese Dinge für mich tabu. Und gebraucht hab ich sie nicht, um erfolgreich zu sein. Da waren noch andere Dinge gefragt.

Doch als die Fahrradtrialer Einzug bei den Mopeds gehalten haben (so Anfang der 80er auf WM-Ebene) und sich die reine Fahrtechnik so langsam in Hüpftechnik mit entsprechender Steigerung des Schwierigkeitsgrads gewandelt hat, war es Zeit nach 14 Jahren diesem Sport lebwohl zu sagen.
Gleiches Schicksal wiederfuhr mir dann auch recht schnell im MTB-Trial. Damit hab ich anno 96 aufgehört. Zu gefährlich für Leib und Leben.

Man gehe doch einfach mal als Newbie an eine Sektion eines WM-Laufs (ob Moped oder Bike ist wurscht) und stelle sich die Frage: 
"Würde ich das in dieser Sektion auch gerne probieren?"

Die meisten werden sagen "biste bekloppt, ich will mir doch nicht die Knochen brechen!!"

Vor 30 Jahren konnte ich mir als Neuling aber sehr wohl vorstellen, auf so einem Bock mal eine Bachsektion in Belgien zu fahren, wie sie gerade von Yrjö Vesterinen oder Martin Lampkin bewältigt wurde. Von meterhohen Stufen war man da nämlich noch weit entfernt. Aber Wheelifahren konnten die damals auch schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch mal eine Geschichte für die Eines-Tages-Rubrik auf SPIEGEL online. Jetzt hab ich es aber in den Achtzigern nicht geschafft, mich rückwärts zu überschlagen und demzufolge Nachholbedarf. 

Und ich finde, ich kann das schon ganz gut.


----------



## on any sunday (15. Dezember 2009)

Vor 30 Jahren war die Welt ja auch noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Trialeddy (15. Dezember 2009)

Wheelie oder Manual hin oder her. Wenn man in meinem Alter damit die letzten Meter bis zur Eisdiele zurücklegt, bist du der Held! Zumindest gefühlt! Und die hübsche Eisverkäuferin himmelt dich an! Zumindest gefühlt!

@Claus: Die lange Felstreppe liegt mir auch noch auf der Seele! Irgendwann werde ich mir ein Ganzkörperkondom anziehen und einfach mal versuchen. Die Berliner Jungs beim Litevilletreffen sind mit ihren 180 mm Federwegbikes auch runtergegurkt. Mir macht nur der fehlende Sturzraum sorgen!

CD Eddy


----------



## redrace (15. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Und ich finde, ich kann das schon ganz gut.



HUHU
Was? Überschlagen oder Wheelie?


----------



## GeJott (15. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> .....Hab neulich vier Stunden am Stück geübt....



Alle Achtung Claus. 
Bei diesem Einsatz steht der kommenden Eisdielenposersaison ja nichts mehr im Wege.

Gerd


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Dezember 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Die Berliner Jungs beim Litevilletreffen sind mit ihren 180 mm Federwegbikes auch runtergegurkt. Mir macht nur der fehlende Sturzraum sorgen!



Naja, wenn Du rechts runterfällst, brauchst Du auch keinen Sturzraum. Da macht es unten einfach nur Batsch! und gut ist. Wenn Du hingegen die Treppe selbst runterpurzelst, hast Du meiner Meinung nach deutlich zu viel Sturzraum. Du wünscht Dir noch im Fallen, die Treppe wäre kürzer...




GeJott schrieb:


> Alle Achtung Claus.
> Bei diesem Einsatz steht der kommenden Eisdielenposersaison ja nichts mehr im Wege. Gerd



Yep, mein Vorsatz für's kommende Jahr: Mit coolen Tricks die schärfsten italienischen Wei... Nee, Moment, Ihr bringt mich ganz durcheinander. 

Was wollt' ich gleich nochmal? 

Ach egal. Wir sehn uns dann beim Dolomiti. Für mich einen Mokkabecher, bitte.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ... Du wünscht Dir noch im Fallen, die Treppe wäre kürzer...



Ja, beim Trialen hat man relativ viel Zeit zum Nachdenken zwischen Abgang und Aufprall. 
So nach dem Motto "uups, passt nicht, wo lande ich gleich, wie weh wirds tun, bleibt das Rad heil - Hände raus zum Abstützen - platsch"...

Letzten Sonntag dagegen: "what the f... - flieg - krawoomm"


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag dagegen: "what the f... - flieg - krawoomm"



Das erinnert mich an die Adams'sche Flugschule: Zum Fliegen muss man sich auf den Boden werfen - aber daneben!


----------



## PacMan (16. Dezember 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Wieso? Is doch gaaanz einfach


Pfffffft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (3. Januar 2010)

Dienstag, 05.01.2010, 11.00 Uhr
Start: Weiler a.B. oder auf der Strecke dazustoßen
Ziel: Hochthürmen- Binzenbach et retour
ca. 50 km mit einigen knackigen Anstiegen, aber alles variabel 

Anmeldung LMB, PAGE oder hier


----------



## Trialeddy (6. Januar 2010)

Neuerdings wird der "Milchstraßentrail" (unterhalb des Wespentrails) wie Claus schon festgestellt hat von einer "Schickane" fahrtechnisch aufgewertet. 



Kleine Rechts- Linkskombination durch Rundhölzer modeliert! Der Erbauer hat sich echt Arbeit gemacht um die eintönige Singletrailpassage abwechsungsreicher zu gestalten. (Dagegen könnte mein Bild besser sein!)

CD Eddy


----------



## obo (6. Januar 2010)

Sehr schoene Runde war das !
Vielen Dank


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. Januar 2010)

Die ist vom Typ "Selbst gemacht in der Nacht". So, wie der wenig offizielle Bogenschießstand gleich unterhalb am Hang. Ist bestimmt nicht von dauerhaftem Bestand.


----------



## obo (6. Januar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt nicht von dauerhaftem Bestand.



Ich hab schon mal ein paar Holwuermer an der Barriere ausgesetzt


----------



## Trialeddy (7. Januar 2010)

Helmkamera getestet:
150 g, wasserdicht, 1 Std Film, 2000 Bilder, super Weitwinkel, alles auf SD Karte

Bei ungünstigen Bedingungen und kleingerechnet:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLjCgpQ2gRc"]YouTube- Binzb.wmv[/ame]

CD Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Helmkamera getestet:
> 150 g, wasserdicht, 1 Std Film, 2000 Bilder, super Weitwinkel, alles auf SD Karte
> 
> Bei ungünstigen Bedingungen und kleingerechnet:
> ...



Welches Model ? HD Contour ?


----------



## Trialeddy (7. Januar 2010)

*Hero Go Pro*
Hat mein Bruder aus den Staaten mitgebracht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2010)

Ah die, die sieht zwar wahrscheinlich recht ömmelich aus aufm kopp macht aber brauchbare bilder wie ich sehe ! hab ja auch noch ne schwester in den staaten für irgendwas muss die verwandschaft ja gut sein


----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2010)

Kostet hier 149Eu, wie ich auf die Schnelle ergoogeln kann. Schöner Weitwinkel, allerdings "wobbelt" sie auch noch etwas und ist natürlich ein rechter "Trümmer" aufm Kopp...


----------



## Trialeddy (7. Januar 2010)

Auf dem Helm merkt man sie nicht. Wir sind auch Treppen etc. gefahren. Wenn man den Helm richtig festzurrt ist es echt gut. Am besten ist der Weitwinkel! Man kann wirklich alles aufs Bild bekommen, was in "Reichweite" der Arme ist. Ich habe Aufnahmen meines Bruders bei Sonne gesehen, die sind wirklich hervorragend (im Verhältnis gesehen). Nun da war Sonnenschein und wie das bei Fallschirmspringern üblich ist, störten da keine Bäume höchstens mal ein paar Wolken.


----------



## surftigresa (12. Januar 2010)

Hi Eddy!

War 'ne schöne Schneerunde heute. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen .

Vielen Dank noch mal für das perfekte All-Inclusive Paket:
Tourguide
Leihrad
und dann auch noch anschliessende Verpflegung . Da komme ich doch glatt öfters .

Gruss aus Köln,
Melanie


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Januar 2010)

Irgendwann ist beim "Kleinrechnen" wohl mal Schluss mit der Qualität.
Aber so muss ich auch das Gesicht nicht unkenntlich machen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma9lPwavSR0"]YouTube- BAM im Schnee[/ame]


CD Eddy


----------



## Luzifer (13. Januar 2010)

Auwai - hab ne ganze Zeit gebraucht um zu erkennen, das Ihr in meinem Heimatort unterwegs gewesen seid.
Macht wohl die komische Perspektive der Kamera. Die Teilstücke wirken irgendwie länger als sie wirklich sind. Aber trotzdem cool...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Januar 2010)

Hi Eddy

Heute war ich wieder mit dem Hardtail zum Trail-Üben im Ahrtal. Was soll ich sagen: die Doppel-Spitzkehre am Michelskopp (Hornberg rechts) hat geklappt - auf Anhieb. Nach dem Umsetzen des Hinterrads, das wie üblich am Hang rechts hängen blieb, stellte ich fest, dass vorne noch Platz ist. Den hab ich genutzt um langsam ums Eck zu kriechen. Dann in die zweite Kehre rein und rum. Ob mir das nochmal gelingt? Dafür hab ich bei der blöden, engen Felspassage kurz danach wieder vier Anläufe gebraucht. Naja, die ist auch gerade arg glibbschig.
Am Teufelsloch konnte ich diesmal die gekurvte Treppe (Baum mit Gesicht) ebenfalls auf Anhieb fahren und die lange Treppe im Anschluss hat bis auf die hohe Stufe oben geklappt. Irgendwie finde ich über die hinweg keine Linie. Das muss mir mal einer vorfahren. Jetzt fehlt mir am Teufelsloch nur noch die enge Treppe mit dem Geländer, aber die ist weit weg. Jedenfalls macht sich das Gleichgewichtstraining bemerkbar. 

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## supasini (23. Januar 2010)

ich bin dieses Jahr bisher nur Rennrad gefahren. Muss wohl auch nochmal was technisches machen: Lust hätt ich ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Januar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Lust hätt ich ja...



Aber!?


----------



## homerkills (23. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ"]YouTube- Teufelsloch[/ame]

die gegend dürfte dir ja dann bekannt sein 

(nicht mein video)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn nicht nur die Gegend. Ich kenn auch das Video und den Fahrer.


----------



## Trialeddy (24. Januar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hi Eddy
> ... und die lange Treppe im Anschluss hat bis auf die hohe Stufe oben geklappt. Irgendwie finde ich über die hinweg keine Linie. Das muss mir mal einer vorfahren. J



Hallo Claus,
dann lass uns mal einen Termin machen. Vor der langen Treppe habe ich ja immer noch Schiss, ich weiss aber von Henning (und auf dem Video kann man es auch sehen), dass der die hohen Stufen quasi links liegen lässt. Jedenfalls könntest du mir mal die Angst vor der Treppe nehmen!!

CD Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Januar 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Hallo Claus,
> dann lass uns mal einen Termin machen. Vor der langen Treppe habe ich ja immer noch Schiss, ich weiss aber von Henning (und auf dem Video kann man es auch sehen), dass der die hohen Stufen quasi links liegen lässt. Jedenfalls könntest du mir mal die Angst vor der Treppe nehmen!!



Das machen wir! Zu zweit finden wir vielleicht eine Linie, mit der wir klarkommen. Henning nehme ich da ungern als Maßstab... 
Wir fahren am besten mal morgens, wenn man von Wanderern unbeobachtet die Treppe runterfallen kann. Ist sonst zu peinlich.


----------



## Trialeddy (24. Januar 2010)

Dann lass uns mal telefonieren


----------



## supasini (24. Januar 2010)

ich will auch! Vor Treppen hab ich wenig Angst, da kenn ich auf dem Trail ganz andere Stellen ... aber morgens ist bei mir leider jetzt vorbei.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das machen wir! Zu zweit finden wir vielleicht eine Linie, mit der wir klarkommen. Henning nehme ich da ungern als Maßstab...
> Wir fahren am besten mal morgens, wenn man von Wanderern unbeobachtet die Treppe runterfallen kann. Ist sonst zu peinlich.



Mit Fänger ist das immer besser als alleine.

Viel Spaß/Glück!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mit Fänger ist das immer besser als alleine.
> 
> Viel Spaß/Glück!



Auch wenn der bei fünf Meter Fallhöhe nicht viel ausrichten kann. Moralisch hilft's bestimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Januar 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich, was wir falsch machen, Eddy. Unsere Bikes haben Federung, Bremsen, Schaltung und Freilauf. Ohne geht's besser:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6200166"]One gear No idea on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Airhaenz (25. Januar 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Hallo Claus,
> dann lass uns mal einen Termin machen. Vor der langen Treppe habe ich ja immer noch Schiss, ich weiss aber von Henning (und auf dem Video kann man es auch sehen), dass der die hohen Stufen quasi links liegen lässt. Jedenfalls könntest du mir mal die Angst vor der Treppe nehmen!!
> 
> CD Eddy



Hey Eddy,

du pachst die Treppe. Hab dich ja mal in Nideggen fahren gesehen. 
Die lange Treppe ist wirklich halb so wild.


----------



## Trialeddy (25. Januar 2010)

"Lieber ein alter Feigling, als ein junger toter Held". Wobei das "jung" bedenkenlos bei mir gestrichen werden kann!

@ Claus: Das Gefühl ständig treten zu müssen kenn ich bereits. Beim vorletzten Nideggenrun hatte ich plötzlich bei der Anfahrt zum Eugenienstein den Freilauf fest. Komisches Gefühl kann ich dir sagen. Jetzt fahr ich seit Samstag Chris King.


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> .... Jetzt fahr ich seit Samstag Chris King.



...sollte nun wohl die finale Nabe sein!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Januar 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Das Gefühl ständig treten zu müssen kenn ich bereits. Beim vorletzten Nideggenrun hatte ich plötzlich bei der Anfahrt zum Eugenienstein den Freilauf fest. Komisches Gefühl kann ich dir sagen. Jetzt fahr ich seit Samstag Chris King.



Du tauschst Naben schneller als ich Bremsbeläge. Erinner' mich bitte dran, dass ich Dich nie mit meinem Radl fahren lasse, gell.
An meinem Strassenrad geht so langsam aber sicher auch der Freilauf fest. Blödes Salz.


----------



## Trialeddy (25. Januar 2010)

Nur schade dass ich so schlecht höre, so kann ich mich nicht an dem schönen Summen ergözen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Januar 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Nur schade dass ich so schlecht höre, so kann ich mich nicht an dem schönen Summen ergözen.



Nimm einen härteren Sattel und lass die gummierten Griffe weg. Dann spürst Du's vielleicht...


----------



## supasini (25. Januar 2010)

angry bee sound rulez


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...sollte nun wohl die finale Nabe sein!



"Final" wie "auch schon hinüber"!?


----------



## Trialeddy (31. Januar 2010)

Gestern mit schreag im Nationalpark. Mit Schneeschuhen wären wir bedeutend schneller gewesen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MAb0PZ1Q-o"]YouTube- sch(n)ee wars[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2010)

.... gut das wir nicht heute gefahren sind


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. Januar 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Gestern mit schreag im Nationalpark. Mit Schneeschuhen wären wir bedeutend schneller gewesen.



Ich bereu's grad wirklich, mir nicht doch mal ein Paar Langlaufski auf Halde gelegt zu haben. Muss ich morgen wohl wieder mit den fetten Tourenski und Fellen los... Es soll ja noch ein bißchen was draufhauen, sagt der Meteo.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2010)

.... mehr Trekker braucht das Land 







EDIT: Hier noch'n kleiner Bericht, hoffe das ist ok so. LINK


----------



## Trialeddy (31. Januar 2010)

Hast du schön gemacht Hubert.


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. Februar 2010)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2010)

Feines Bild Mannfred ! Ahrtal ?
Trotzdem hoff ich das sich's bald "ausgewintert" hat !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo Hubert,

ja, das ist der Serpentinentrail vom Schrock runter.
Haste recht, so langsam möchte ich auch wieder in kurzer Buxe fahren.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ... so langsam möchte ich auch wieder in kurzer Buxe fahren.




...hindert dich ja keiner dran...


----------



## Trialeddy (16. Februar 2010)

Schönes Bild Manni, wieviel konnte man darunter überhaupt fahren? Ich warte noch auf das Lagerrohr von Liteville. Dann wird auch wieder aufgesessen!


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Februar 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Schönes Bild Manni, wieviel konnte man darunter überhaupt fahren?


 
ich drücke es mal so aus, es war ne schöne Wanderung 

mit deinen neuen Lagern wird noch bis Mitte März dauern.
Liteville hat keine Zeit für solche Sachen, die sind die neuen MK8 Rahmen am montieren 
!!! Meinen vorrangig !!!


----------



## supasini (16. Februar 2010)

so'n Quatsch. XL first!!!

Eddy: du kannst doch einfach Manfreds Rahmen ein neues Zuhause bieten und bist damit auf dem Weg zum redundanten System: wäre bei dir doch sicherlich sehr sinnvoll


----------



## surftigresa (16. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> so'n Quatsch. XL first!!!


 
Nein, nein, jeder fängt mal klein an
=> als erstes die *XS* 

ausserdem bin ich von Euch allen glaube ich die ungeduldigste....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Trialeddy (16. Februar 2010)

Also so viel fehlt ja jetzt bei mir auch nicht mehr. Heute habe ich den Dämpfer von Wizz Wheels zurückbekommen. War ein sehr guter Tip Martin! Ging ratz fatz! Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Lagerrohr und zur Abwechslung mal die eingeschickte defekte Hinterradbremse. Aber da könnte ich mir bei Hape sicherlich eine schnorren. Und ruck zuck wäre ich wieder fahrbereit.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> ....Und ruck zuck wäre ich wieder fahrbereit.



lass dir Zeit, momentan haben wir ja hier überall die selben Schneeverhältnisse wie vor 2 Wochen im NP. Haben am Sonntag auch schon wieder geschoben. Aber immer Asphalt is ja auch nix


----------



## eifel_biker (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin neu hier in diesem Thread. Habe das MTB-news Forum bereits durchsucht, nach Gruppen, die in meiner Region biken gehen. 
Diese beschränkt sich auf alles rund um *Nideggen*, *Rurtal*, *Bad* *Münstereifel*, *Heimbach* und *Eifel* im Allgemeinen. 
Ich würde gerne ein paar Leute kennenlernen, die Lust haben, gemeinsame Touren zu fahren. 
Dieser Thread scheint mir schon am ehesten eine Plattform für die genannte Region zu bieten. Ist das so? - Ansonsten würde ich eine neue Gruppe aufmachen, die sich hauptsächlich mit dem Thema Fahrgemeinschaft in der Nordeifel beschäftigt.

Meine Kumpels und ich sind Mitte zwanzig und fahren jetzt seit 5 Jahren sehr regelmäßige Touren von 25 - 50 km und bis 1500 Hm. Wir haben in der Zeit einige geniale Touren zusammengefahren und kennen viele der besten Singletrails in der Region. Aber natürlich suchen wir auch immer nach neuen Trails und Touren und da könnte man sich ja prima austauschen.

Also: Wer Lust hat mit uns biken zu gehen, einfach mal melden. Die Saison geht ja gerade los!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2010)

Na dann bleib hier mal am Ball, wird diesjahr bestimmt wieder einige Touren geben.
Am besten du behälst das LMB immer was im Auge, die nachfolgenden Threads sind auch in der Region:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434828&page=24
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434913&page=14
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=142982&page=58

Aus welcher Ecke genau kommst Du ?

Gruß
Hubert


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2010)

Noch ein Fred ist m.E. nicht sooo sinnvoll, besser du hängst dich an die bestehenden ran. 
Gib wie Hubert schon sagt mal an, um welche Gebiete es bei dir geht, dann können wir dir sofort sagen, in welchen Freds du das am besten postest.
"viele der besten Singletrails der Region" - das hört sich vielversprechend an, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was du neues zu bieten hast


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

eifel_biker schrieb:


> Die Saison geht ja gerade los!!!



Häh? Sie hat doch nie aufgehört!?

Also das hier ist so ein bißchen das Wohnzimmer vom Eddy, der hier seine Touren vorstellt und dafür in Kauf nehmen muss, dass wir uns über seinen Hinterradnaben-Verschleiß lustig machen. Einen Thread, der explizit die Nordeifel zum Inhalt hat, gibt es nicht, bzw. gab es mal im Aachener Forum. Klar, könnt Ihr Euch an bestehende Freds anhängen. Anders als der Martin fänd' ich einen Nordeifel-Thread nicht schlecht. Zumal Ihr ja schon ein Team seid und womöglich für Euch selbst eine Plattform wollt?

Allerdings sehen wir hier den Namen des N-Ortes mit den roten Felsen (den Dutch Mountains) hier nicht so gerne. Ist halt NSG und uns heilig. Stellt doch mal ein paar Touren vor und schreibt sie im LMB aus. Wir docken uns gerne an und freuen uns umgekehrt, Euch bei unseren Touren begrüßen zu dürfen.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## eifel_biker (28. Februar 2010)

Okay. Dann werd ich einfach mal beim LMB Termine mit Touren reinstellen. Das kannte ich noch gar nicht. Aber eine Frage hab ich noch:
Wieso darf man den Namen der N-Stat nicht ausschreiben? Damit nicht so viele Leute die Trails da verstopfen???


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

Die Dutch Mountains sind seit je her heikel - NSG und NRW, eine üble Kombi. Das Gebiet ist relativ klein und an schönen Tagen auch von Wanderern gut besucht. Unnötige Aufmerksamkeit ist für alle Seiten wenig hilfreich. Überdies versuchen wir Gruppengrößen auch nicht über plusminus fünf Fahrer anwachsen zu lassen.


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2010)

Jo. Eigentlich ist das Gebiet sogar explizit gesperrt, als Alpenvereinsmitglied kennt man die jahrelangen Diskussionen dort zu Genüge. Es hängt davon ab, an welchem Eingang man reinfährt: manche haben die schlimmen Schilder, andere nicht. Deshalb gibt es (fast) keine LMB-Termine mit N. Deshalb fahren wir auch Himmelfahrt N. nicht an - egal wie schön es dort ist.
Lävve un lävve losse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

Word!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. März 2010)

Excel!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. März 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Excel!



Depp!


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2010)

> Word!





> Excel!





> *Depp!*




Ist das ne neue Anwendung in der Office Suite? Kenn ich noch garnicht...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ist das ne neue Anwendung in der Office Suite? Kenn ich noch garnicht...



Keine neue Anwendung, nur eine neue Benutzeroberfläche.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. März 2010)

Tja Eddy, ich hab schlechte Neuigkeiten: Ich hab heute die lange Treppe geschafft. 

Ich konnte mich an den beiden besonders hohen Stufen links vorbeihangeln. In die Stufen reinzufahren ist mir zu steil. Vorsichtig dran vorbei geht prima  und die Geschwindigkeit lässt sich gut dosieren. Danach kommen dann noch ein paar tiefere Stufen, aber die lassen sich recht einfach bewältigen, so man oben nicht zu viel Geschwindigkeit aufbaut. Hat mich trotzdem fünf Versuche gekostet...
Immerhin: ich hab's sogar mit dem Heckler geschafft, das mit seinen 160 Luft-Millimetern doch deutlich unpräziser im Steilen ist als das Cham.

Ebenfalls gemeistert hab ich die sehr enge und steile Rechtskehre am Schrock; da, wo die Schrock-rechts Variante die Direttisssima schneidet und man rechts "abkürzen" kann. Man fährt erst eine Linkskehre und kommt dann an eine Steilstelle, die mit besagter Rechtskehre plus Absatz beginnt.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Trialeddy (5. März 2010)

Das sind ja alles schöne Neuigkeiten. Kaum mal etwas offline, schon machen alle Fortschritte und sogar ganz neue MTB`ler wachsen aus dem Boden. Also ich denke auch wir sollten unbedingt mal einen Trail-Abgleich vornehmen. Fahrenderweise natürlich. 
@ eifel-biker: Hast du mir neulich eine Mail geschickt mit ähnlichem Anliegen?

Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch meine Hinterradbremse. Das Liteville-Lager läuft wieder wie geschiert, nur ohne Bremse hinten ist wirklich komisch fahren.

CD Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. März 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch wir sollten unbedingt mal einen Trail-Abgleich vornehmen. Fahrenderweise natürlich.



Aber hallo! Da bin ich sehr dafür und zu haben. Ich werd dabei den Schildkopf knacken und Du die Lange Treppe! 

Übrigens jährt es sich bald, dass wir zusammen fahren und die schweren Sachen angegangen sind! Coole Wurst!


----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Aber hallo! Da bin ich sehr dafür und zu haben. Ich werd dabei den Schildkopf knacken und Du die Lange Treppe!



Schildkopf komplett....na, da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. März 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schildkopf komplett....na, da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen



Nah, laaangsam! Erstmal nur den verfluchten Absatz zu Beginn (vor dem Abzweig ins Sahrbachtal). Für den Rest brauch ich 'ne Transfusion von Felix, schätze ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. März 2010)

So, Teufelsloch Nord (Schwarzes Kreuz) sitzt. Auf den spärlichen Trailpassagen lag noch Schnee, die Schlüsselstellen waren weitgehend schneefrei. Bloß in der Langen Treppe lagen noch Reste; fahrbar war sie trotzdem. Fein, jetzt komme ich aber der verwinkelten Treppe (mit Geländer) bis zur Bahnunterführung in einem durch. Ob ich an der Winkeltreppe jemals eine Chance hab? 
Außerdem hab ich noch den ersten Absatz am Schildkopf versucht. Es ist zum Heulen. Die blöde Felsrippe, an der das Hinterrad hängen bleibt versaubaselt die ganze Anfahrt. Eddy, wir müssen da hin!


----------



## Trialeddy (7. März 2010)

> Die blöde Felsrippe, an der das Hinterrad hängen bleibt versaubaselt die ganze Anfahrt. Eddy, wir müssen da hin!


Habe seit gestern auch wieder eine Hinterradbremse- yah!!!
Mal sehen ob das diese Woche noch klappt. Hätte schon rießig Lust!!
Man muss vor der Einfahrt stehen bleiben und das Bike erst richtig positionieren, dann klappt die Einfahrt. In einem durch ist es vom Zufall abhänig, ob das Hinterrad gerade beim Versetzen richtig an der Felsrippe vorbeikommt.


----------



## supasini (7. März 2010)

Schön schön - immer fleißig üben!
Eddy: am Dienstag fahre ich bei den Büsers mit - willst du dich auch noch mit reinquetschen?


----------



## Trialeddy (7. März 2010)

Könnte ich machen. Ich telefoniere mal mit A.

CD Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. März 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Man muss vor der Einfahrt stehen bleiben und das Bike erst richtig positionieren, dann klappt die Einfahrt. In einem durch ist es vom Zufall abhänig, ob das Hinterrad gerade beim Versetzen richtig an der Felsrippe vorbeikommt.



Ich schaffe es nicht, bei normaler Anfahrt die erste Kerbe richtig zu treffen. Davor stehen bleiben und manövrieren klappt bei mir leider noch nicht. Ich muss es aus der Fahrt heraus machen und kann oben nur anstoppen, um die Geschwindigkeit rauszunehmen um dann langsam runterzurollen. Mir zupfts aber beim Abrollen auf die erste Stufe immer das Vorderrad nach rechts in die Kerbe weg. Komischerweise krieg ich das nicht ausgeglichen, was wohl an der in dem Moment vom Zurückratschen ungünstigen Pedalstellung liegt. Na, ich bleib dran!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2010)

Hi Eddy, wenn de Lust hast: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572
Bring dir morgen mal das Trikot vorbei.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. März 2010)

Huch, ich dachte, der Eddy macht noch bis Ostern gelben Schnee!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2010)

Ist er auch, wusst ich nur nicht/mehr


----------



## Trialeddy (3. April 2010)

Dienstag, 06.04.10, 11.00 Uhr, Start Weiler a.B. bzw. Mechernich

Panoramatour zu den Eifelblicken: 

Galgennück, Brehberg, Pferdekopf und Stolzenburg
dann entlang des Römerkanals zum Grüner Pütz, Netterheim, Engelgau, Pesch, Gilsdorf, Holzheim nach Weiler a.B.

ca. 52 km
ca. 1200 hm
Fahrzeit: 3 - 4 Std

Kondition: mittel
Schwierigkeit: leicht bis mittel

Im *LMB*, Page oder hier anmelden.

CD Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (5. April 2010)

Ich wollte morgen auf jeden Fall eine (für mich) größere Runde drehen, hatte eigentlich an was an der Ahr gedacht.
Jetzt seh ich Deine Tour hier... klingt auch nicht schlecht.
Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil? D.h. welches Rad passt besser? HT oder Eierschaukel?

cu....


----------



## redrace (5. April 2010)

HUHU
Schade, endlich habe ich mal Zeit, aber ich traue meinem Handgelenk noch nicht so ganz!
Schöne Grüße redrace (der fast Holzheimer)


----------



## Trialeddy (5. April 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen auf jeden Fall eine (für mich) größere Runde drehen, hatte eigentlich an was an der Ahr gedacht.
> Jetzt seh ich Deine Tour hier... klingt auch nicht schlecht.
> Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil? D.h. welches Rad passt besser? HT oder Eierschaukel?
> 
> cu....



Echter Trailanteil ist eher gering. Lediglich von der Stolzenburg nach Urft runter, aber alles auch gut mit HT zu fahren!! Einfach mal ne Runde um ans Treten zu kommen.


----------



## sinux (5. April 2010)

ok - dann bin ich dabei...
Treffpunkt bei Dir zuhause ?!?! in WaB ???


----------



## Trialeddy (5. April 2010)

Ja, Lambertusweg 12

Bis morgen


----------



## sinux (6. April 2010)

Hey Jungens,
danke nochmal für die schöne Tour mit Königswetter....
und auch für's Warten und Motivieren



Galgennück


Stolzenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (6. April 2010)

Die 100% Tour von der Eifel in die Toskana




Wir trafen uns bei TrailEddy zur Einrollen in den Frühling. Dies hat dank der besten Wetterplanung und den netten Mitfahrern geklappt. Hier die obligatorischen Gruppenfotos am ersten und dritten Eifelblick.






Einige Renneinlagen mussten auch sein, ich konnte etwas orangen Touch auf die Tour geben. TrailEddy hat hier nachweislich unsere Nachwuchsfahrer versägt!












Am ende noch ein gemütliches nach-hause-rollen






Für die Zahlenfreaks: knapp 1300hm, 53km, 4h Fahrzeit, 2 Pannen im Abstand von 5m 

Bei mir etwas mehr, da ich noch 2x45km An- und Abreise hatte, so war ich von 9h bis 18h draussen 

-trekki


----------



## sinux (9. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die 100% Tour von der Eifel in die Toskana
> 
> 
> Für die Zahlenfreaks: knapp 1300hm, 53km, 4h Fahrzeit, 2 Pannen im Abstand von 5m



Anscheinend hatte ich mir auch was (=fetten Dorn) auf der Tour eingefangen. Als ich mein Radel heute aus dem Schuppen holte war's platt -> Schlauch raus -> Reifen kontrolliert , nix gefunden -> neuer Schlauch rein , losgefahren -> nach knapp 2 Stunden , Reifen wieder platt -> aufgepumpt , hält die Luft nicht -> Schlauch raus, Reifen richtig kontrolliert --> fetter Dorn 
Raus damit und noch ein neuer Schlauch....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2010)

schonmal ausprobiert ?





Ist auf die dauer günstiger als ständig neue Schläuche


----------



## sinux (9. April 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> schonmal ausprobiert ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bring Dir die löchrigen vorbei, die kannst Du dann für mich flicken


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2010)

Is gebongt ! Werd dann auch gleich ne Probefahrt machen: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTlZvOVG8zs"]YouTube- NoTubes - Tire Sealant, Path of Death Puncture Demo[/nomedia]


----------



## Luzifer (9. April 2010)

Ich glaub der kennt sich damit aus !


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> sIst auf die dauer günstiger als ständig neue Schläuche



Obwohl ich in der Hinsicht recht geizig bin (manche Schläuche hatten früher bis zu 5 Flicken), aber seit es bei Aldi Schläuche für 1,25Eu das Stück gibt, flicke ich nix mehr....


----------



## supasini (10. April 2010)

5 Flicken - lächerlich. ich wechsle Schläuche erst aus, wenn der Preis der Flicken den des Schlauchs übersteigt.

Hast du noch wahrgenommen, um welche Uhrzeit du postetst? Oder hast du nen neuen Job als Nachtwächter?


----------



## surftigresa (10. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Obwohl ich in der Hinsicht recht geizig bin (manche Schläuche hatten früher bis zu 5 Flicken), aber seit es bei Aldi Schläuche für 1,25Eu das Stück gibt, flicke ich nix mehr....


 
wie lange hält denn ein Aldi Schlauch bei Dir???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2010)

Hab diese Woche endlich mal ein paar 20''Schlöäuche bekommen, werd dann mal den Ghetto-UST-Style testen. Sollte dann ja ein selbstdichtendes System sein mit dem Vorteil das man im Fall der Fälle schnell nen normalen Schlauch reinmachen kann. Muss nur noch Nachbars Kompressor entern !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (10. April 2010)

Spalter!


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> 5 Flicken - lächerlich. ich wechsle Schläuche erst aus, wenn der Preis der Flicken den des Schlauchs übersteigt.



Da kommst Du als verkappter Leichtbauer aber schnell in Gewissenskonflikte...





supasini schrieb:


> Hast du noch wahrgenommen, um welche Uhrzeit du postetst? Oder hast du nen neuen Job als Nachtwächter?



Nix Job , kam vom Herrenabend und hab noch a bissi Nascar Qualifying geschaut...




surftigresa schrieb:


> wie lange hält denn ein Aldi Schlauch bei Dir???



Den letzten Platten hatte ich im August mit den Aldi Teilen. Kann aber sein, daß die auch so mal ganz gerne etwas Luft verlieren, aber das ist ja bei Premium-Latex-Ware auch nicht anders.


----------



## supasini (10. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da kommst Du als verkappter Leichtbauer aber schnell in Gewissenskonflikte...



die Kappe trag ich nur, weil mir sonst auf dem Kopf so schnell kalt wird...
mein 101 krieg ich außerdem irgendwie nicht auf akzeptablem Weg unter die 10 kg gedrückt... es fehlen ca. 100 g, die ich nicht finde  (nein, ich werde keine Maxxis flyweight montieren!)


----------



## surftigresa (10. April 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> mein 101 krieg ich außerdem irgendwie nicht auf akzeptablem Weg unter die 10 kg gedrückt... es fehlen ca. 100 g, die ich nicht finde


 
Lass doch einfach ein paar Schrauben weg, die nicht so wichtig erscheinen.....


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2010)

100 Gramm,mach et mal sauber!!!


----------



## Trialeddy (20. April 2010)

Wochenplanung:
*Mittwoch, 21.04.10, 16.30 Uhr *
Trial and Error in Nideggen, diesmal schwerpunktmäßig nur Richtung Rath
Siehe

*Samstag, 24.04.10 Tagestour*
näheres folgt in Kürze

Anmeldung Page, hier, LMB

CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (22. April 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> *Samstag, 24.04.10 Tagestour*
> näheres folgt in Kürze



Wetter ist zu schön, Tour wird auf Regentag verschoben!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2010)

Find ich gut ! Dann staubts auch nicht so


----------



## Trialeddy (26. April 2010)

Montag, 26.04.10, 17.00 Uhr
Bad Münstereifel "up `d down"

Infos

Anmeldung: LMB etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (27. April 2010)

Manni kanns nicht lassen!!


----------



## Trialeddy (27. April 2010)

Mittwoch, 28.04.10, 11.00 Uhr, Altenburg (Ahrtal)
Ahrtaltrails

Nur für Biker mit entsprechender Bikebeherrschung!
Fahrzeit ca. 3,5 Std.

Anmeldung: LMB, Page

CD Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. April 2010)

Hmm, also ich bin mit Tom dort morgen Abend unterwegs. Hättest Du nicht Lust, auf später zu verschieben?


----------



## Trialeddy (27. April 2010)

Muss um 15.20 Uhr wieder in BAM sein. Später geht nicht. Ruf an wann ihr da seid.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. April 2010)

Haben Deine Spuren gesehen - jedenfalls glaube ich, dass es Deine waren. Tom und ich sind  erst am späteren Nachmittag bis in den Abend unterwegs gewesen.  Weil Du geschrieben hattest, am Nachmittag schon wieder zurück sein zu müssen, haben ich jetzt nicht mehr angerufen.


----------



## Trialeddy (29. April 2010)

War alleine unterwegs und habe alles abgegrast was im Umfeld Altenahr liegt.
Teufelsloch rechts, Langfig, Reimerzhoven, Koppen, Steinerberghaus, Schrock rechts, Horn rechts, Teufelsloch links (mit Treppe -irgendwie hatte ich die steiler in Erinnerung) Jesus-Trail.
Dann wars Zeit zum Heimfahren

CD Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. April 2010)

Da siehste! Wieso haben wir uns bloß so angestellt!? Aber Du hast recht - mir kam das im vergangenen Jahr auch alles viel beeindruckender vor. Also feilt da entweder einer an den Felsen rum oder Üben bringt tatsächlich was.

Wir haben uns auf Seilbahn- und Jesus-Trail sowie beide Teufelsloch-Varianten und Horn-rechts gestürzt. Die Kehren direkt am Teufelsloch kriegen wir hin, bloß noch nicht am Stück sondern nur beim einzelnen Probieren. Na, wird noch.


----------



## Trialeddy (5. Mai 2010)

Samstag, 08.05.10
Lange Tour vom Naturfreundehaus Berg ins Ahrtal. Check fürs Litville-Treffen.
Genaue Daten folgen, in jedem Fall mit hohem technischen Anteil. Zeit ca. 4-5 Std Fahrzeit.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. Mai 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Samstag, 08.05.10
> Lange Tour vom Naturfreundehaus Berg ins Ahrtal. Check fürs Litville-Treffen.
> Genaue Daten folgen, in jedem Fall mit hohem technischen Anteil. Zeit ca. 4-5 Std Fahrzeit.



Nimm' mal 'ne Säge mit: am Seilbahntrail liegt in Lenkerhöhe ein Baum quer. Falls ich nicht doch noch in die Berge fahre, komm' ich mit.


----------



## Trialeddy (6. Mai 2010)

Start am NFH Berg: 10.30 Uhr
Strecke: Krählingen, Schildkopf, Kreuzberg, Teufelsloch rechts, Langfigtal, Reimerzhoven Serpentinenabfahrt, Koppen, Steinerberghaus, Schrock rechts, Horn rechts durchs Vischeltal zurück.
Sollte das Zeitmanagement mehr hergeben, dann vor dem Koppen zuerst Richtung Serpentinentrail Rech und dann erst Koppen.

Nur für Leute die technisch und auch konditionsmäßig daran Spaß haben!

CD Eddy


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Mai 2010)

genau das Richtige für mich, bin dabei.


----------



## surftigresa (7. Mai 2010)

So wie es aussieht, wird die "Ich will's wissen Tour" verschoben. Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall am Samstag auch dabei.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## GeJott (7. Mai 2010)

In der Hoffnung, dass sich der große Regen morgen endlich verzogen hat, habe ich mich eingetragen.

Bis morgen
Gerd


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Mai 2010)

Der große Regen hatte sich verzogen und so fanden sich fünf sehr lustige Zeitgenossen am Freudenhaus ein um das Ahrtal wieder ein Stück unsicherer zu machen. Eddy, Melanie, Manfred, Gerd und ich und ein schwuler Ameisenhaufen hatten ihren Spaß bei zunehmendem Sonnenschein auf winkeligen Trails.

Sehr schön!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Mai 2010)

Gerade gefunden.


----------



## Trialeddy (20. Mai 2010)

Samstag, 22.05.10 mit Schönwettergarantie:
Tagestour Blankenheim-Nohner Wasserfall (über Eifelsteig)zurück:Aremberg-Michelsberg-Bad Münstereifel-bzw. Mechernich.
Strecke: je nach Route ab Aremberg zw. 70 und 80 km
Hm: geschätzte 1600 bis 1900 hm
Anforderungen: technisch kein Problem, Kondition sollte vorhanden sein, Fahrzeit ca. 6 Std

Beschreibung setzt sich aus den Einzeltouren zusammen:
http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/gerolHWW.html
http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/aremberg.html

Ebenfalls: Verpflegung und genügend Wasser, Bikeersatzteile sind obligatorisch

Abfahrt in Blankenheimer Wald: nach Ankunft des Zuges =10.35 Uhr (wenn er denn planmäßig ist)

Anmeldung wie immer: LMB; Page; hier; Mobil

CD Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (1. Juni 2010)

Freitag, 04.06.10, 09.32 Uhr ab Blankenheim/Wald:

Blankenheim- Gerlosteiner Dolomiten via Eifelsteig
Beschreibung:
http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/gerolHWW.html

Anmeldung: Hier, Page, LMB

CD Eddy


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Eddy,

weißt Du wann Ihr ca. in Gerolstein aufschlägt ? Ich frage weil ich Freitag wahrscheinlich von Kronenburg-See auch zu den Dolomiten fahre. Dann könnte man sich ja dort treffen und die Dolomiten gemeinsam erfahren. Ich kann bestimmt noch was von Dir lernen 

VG

Jörg


----------



## Trialeddy (2. Juni 2010)

Kann ich so nicht sagen, kommt auf die Pausen an. Schreib eine PN mit deiner Handynummer. Dann klingle ich durch wenn wir es wissen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2010)

Habe umdisponiert,

Dolomiten kann ich irgendwie immer fahren. Bei dem Wetter fahr ich lieber 2 Tage nach Lux auf die Felsentrails. 
Bis dann mal. 

VG

Jörg


----------



## Trialeddy (5. Juni 2010)

Das war ein Wetter zum "R"inderkriegen.

Sturzgeburt auf dem Eifelsteig bei Mirbach.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6_vmONvLyE"]YouTube- Birthday[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2010)

Alte Hebamme !


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2010)

Leven Hubert, Mutti's Kutsche haben wir registriert - allein ett fehlt der Hubäät! In Begleitung von 2 Minderjährigen wurden die 21 Km bebikt - wunderschöne Landschaft! und wunderbar warme Panzerplatten! und wunderbare Verpflegungsstation am Ende der bergaufgehenden Pan"eife"lana! Bedankt für den Tip, aber um zeitgleich zu starten mußten wir zu viel Volk in Hollerath "entvölkern" Froh, der Rita 'nen Gefallen getan zu haben & im Verbotenen zu stochern, der Pete


----------



## Trialeddy (14. Juni 2010)

Dienstag, 14.06.10, 16.30 Uhr Feierabendrunde

ca. 30 km, 820 hm; etwa 2 Std Fahrzeit

http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/feytalpano.html

Anmeldung wie immer: Page, hier, LMB
CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (30. Juni 2010)

Donnerstag, 01.07.10, 08.00 Uhr, Tour zu Ehren des neuen Bundespräsidenten (auf dass ihn keiner so schnell kränkt)

http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/radio_wespen.html

Ab 08.30  Uhr in Bad Münstereifel.

Anmeldung wie immer: Page, hier, LMB
CD Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (1. Juli 2010)

Samstag, 03.07.10, Start 07.30 Uhr, Nettersheim/Bahnhof

Eifeler Quellenpfad

Beschreibung: http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/quellenpfad.html

Wasser und Mampf sollten entsprechend mitgenommen werden.

Anmeldung wie immer: Page, hier, LMB
CD Eddy


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Juli 2010)

Hey Eddy,

ist das ein Nightride.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub der Eddy hat noch was vor dieses Jahr


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2010)

Ich tippe auf senile Bettflucht.  Obwohl, ist bei den gegenwärtigen Temperaturen nicht ganz verkehrt. Ich überlegs mir noch. Ist wirklich sehr früh, wenn man länger anfahren muss.


----------



## Trialeddy (2. Juli 2010)

> Ich tippe auf senile Bettflucht



...habe vor kurzem eine Statistik gelesen, dass die meisten Leute im Bett sterben. Ich will das Risiko minimieren.
Übrigens bin ich mir sicher, dass du in deinem fortgeschrittenen Alter sowieso weniger Schlaf brauchst!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf senile Bettflucht.  Obwohl, ist bei den gegenwärtigen Temperaturen nicht ganz verkehrt. Ich überlegs mir noch. Ist wirklich sehr früh, wenn man länger anfahren muss.



kannst dich ja beim eddy ankuscheln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (2. Juli 2010)

hi eddy,
wenn ich dabei bin, bin ich pünktlich am treffpunkt und fahre eine kurze 3-stunden-variante mit. also: auf mich müsst ihr nicht warten, entweder ich bin pünktlich da oder ich komme nicht - das entscheide ich relativ spontan.
lg
kater


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juli 2010)

Danke für das gemeinsame Frühkuscheln über den eifligen Quellenpfad. Obwohl der Name doch etwas irreführend ist, da er sich oft in eine Quellenautobahn verwandelte, was das Panorama aber wieder ausglich. Da war meine Wahl des weißen Haarteils eine gute. 

Die Temperaturen erreichten im Laufe des Tages toskanische Höhen, so warm war mir noch nie in der Eifel, sozusagen die heißgrüne Hölle. Quasi unter der Zielflagge machte der Quellenpfad seinem Namen alle Ehre und simulierte eine Quellendurchfahrt allererster Güte; war sehr erfrischend.

Das hart erkämpfte Belohnungseis wurde deshalb auf die nächste Kuschelrunde verschoben.

Grüße

Mikele


----------



## Trialeddy (4. Juli 2010)

> Quasi unter der Zielflagge machte der Quellenpfad seinem Namen alle Ehre und simulierte eine Quellendurchfahrt allererster Güte; war sehr erfrischend



Trotz doppelter Decke unterm Ar...sch auf dem Fahrersitz, hatte ich zuhause den Eindruck, nicht nur unter "seniler Bettflucht" zu leiden, sondern auch unter Altersinkontinenz.

Mit dem lecker Eis ist Ehrensache. Bis demnächst!

CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (5. Juli 2010)

Donnerstag, 08.07.10, 16.00 Uhr
Binzenbach- Ahrtal 
Startpunkt: Gaststätte Eifelstube, Binzenbach an der Einmündung L76 + L77
50.513373, 6.905335

http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/binz_may.html
(flexibele, kürzere Fassung; 2-3 Stunden Fz; ? Hm)

Anschließend Einkehr im Rübenkeller.

Prozedere wie immer.

CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (9. Juli 2010)

Haben wir gestern einen neuen Trail gefunden?
Manni hat ihn entdeckt. Die Serpentinen runter nach Reimerzhoven. Dann kurz nach der Mitte der Abfahrt, scharf links. Geht einigermaßen steil und in kleinen Kehren bergab bis auf den "A" Weg.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2010)

Da sieht man mal wofür Senioren so alles Zeit haben !
Da brät die Jugend schon jahrelang einfach an nem Trail vorbei


----------



## redrace (9. Juli 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wofür Senioren so alles Zeit haben !
> Da brät die Jugend schon jahrelang einfach an nem Trail vorbei



HUHU
Das liegt an der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit der Jugend!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Juli 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Haben wir gestern einen neuen Trail gefunden?
> Manni hat ihn entdeckt. Die Serpentinen runter nach Reimerzhoven. Dann kurz nach der Mitte der Abfahrt, scharf links. Geht einigermaßen steil und in kleinen Kehren bergab bis auf den "A" Weg.



War heute mit Pascal dort. Sieht ganz so aus, als würden heuer uralte Wege wieder präpariert. Der Trail ist neu freigeschnitten (weshalb man ihn jetzt sehen kann) und gerichtet. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass an den Bäumen dort die gleichen neongelben Markierungen angebracht sind, wie an der jüngst entdeckten und ebenfalls ausgebesserten Michelskopp-Variante. Will man vielleicht das Wegenetz ausbauen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> .....Will man vielleicht das Wegenetz ausbauen?



Ahrsteig ?


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juli 2010)

Och nöö...lass mal stecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (19. Juli 2010)

Hey Hubert,
ich dachte du wärst auf einer Transalp?!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Juli 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ahrsteig ?



Ja, der Gedanke war mir im Nachhinein auch gekommen. Allerdings passiert aktuell nicht mehr viel und zumindest der Weg am Michelskopp verlottert wieder. Ein toller Wanderweg wäre das allerdings, das muss man schon sagen.
Interessant finde ich, dass - wenn es so ist, wie wir mutmaßen -  dazu längst aufgegebene Wege quer durch die Botanik hergerichtet werden.
Nun gut, alles Spekulation. Und großartig in die Quere kommen sich die verschiedenen Nutzer wohl nicht. Ich kenne allenfalls eine Handvoll Biker, die auf auf den einschlägigen Abschnitten eine ernsthafte Chance sie zu fahren haben.


----------



## Trialeddy (19. Juli 2010)

An alle Einschlägigen:
In Planung je nach Wetterlage:
Tagestour Ferschweiler Plateau und Luxembourger Schweiz. Interessierte schon mal voranmelden. Nur beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl. (denn "beschränkt" muss man dafür schon sein)

CD Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Juli 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> An alle Einschlägigen:
> In Planung je nach Wetterlage:
> Tagestour Ferschweiler Plateau und Luxembourger Schweiz. Interessierte schon mal voranmelden. Nur beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl. (denn "beschränkt" muss man dafür schon sein)



Hältst Du uns etwa für blöd? 

Okay, hast Recht. Ich bin dabei. 

Äh, wann eigentlich?


----------



## Trialeddy (19. Juli 2010)

Habe schon mal den Samstag ins Auge gefasst. Kommt auf die Wetterlage an.


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Juli 2010)

Wäre am Samstag in der DeLuxSchweiz auch dabei.

@Eddy: Wir hatten uns mal in Nideggen am HTor getroffen.


----------



## Trialeddy (19. Juli 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Wäre am Samstag in der DeLuxSchweiz auch dabei.
> 
> @Eddy: Wir hatten uns mal in Nideggen am HTor getroffen.



Joo, bin im Bilde.


----------



## surftigresa (19. Juli 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> An alle Einschlägigen:
> In Planung je nach Wetterlage:
> Tagestour Ferschweiler Plateau und Luxembourger Schweiz. Interessierte schon mal voranmelden. Nur beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl. (denn "beschränkt" muss man dafür schon sein)
> 
> CD Eddy



Hi Eddy,

Interesse . Kommt allerdings auf den Termin an. Samstag ginge bei mir leider nicht. Dann bin ich wieder raus.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## supasini (19. Juli 2010)

Interesse ja. Samstag ist auch gut. Aber erst ab Samstag, den 14.08.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Hey Hubert,
> ich dachte du wärst auf einer Transalp?!



Seit gestern abend wieder daheim Eddy ! Hammer Woche sach ich mal.
Ferschweiler Plateau wär ich vielleicht auch mal dabei aber kommenden Samstag geht bei mir leider auch nich.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mitteilen, dass entgegen dem allgemeinen Trend ich kommenden Samstag super fänd. Die Wochenenden darauf bin ich dann nämlich schon verpei... verplant.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2010)

Mist, kann auch nicht. Sind seit ewigen Zeiten auf ner Geburtstagsparty eingeladen


----------



## Trialeddy (20. Juli 2010)

Samstag ist gestorben! Großwetterlage sagt ab Mittwochabend Scheisswetter voraus bis einschließlich Samstag zunächst. Und nass von untern und oben macht dort keinen Spaß. Da kann man sich die km sparen. Halte es aber mal für die folgende Woche im Auge, ev. an einem Wochentag.

CD Eddy


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2010)

Danke Eddy!
Mir hats ja letztes Jahr schon gut gefallen, deshalb würde ich gern nochmal dort fahren.
Kannst du noch ungefähr den Umfang der Tour (Länge/Hm) angeben, damit ich mich "mental" drauf einstellen kann?

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Trialeddy (20. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Danke Eddy!
> Kannst du noch ungefähr den Umfang der Tour (Länge/Hm) angeben, damit ich mich "mental" drauf einstellen kann?
> 
> Grüße
> Volker



Ca. 50 km, 1200 hm, viel Singletrail, 10 km/h Schnitt, 5 Std Fahrzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2010)

Ok, liegt noch innerhalb meiner Möglichkeiten . 
Dann hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter!


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ok, liegt noch innerhalb meiner Möglichkeiten .



Auch der 10 km/h Schnitt?


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auch der 10 km/h Schnitt?



Klar. Letztes Jahr war mein Schnitt dort 11,53 kmh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





allerdings nur 34km und 700Hm...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter!



Also viel besser geht in der Gegend kaum 
http://de.weather.com/weather/local/GMXX5653?x=22&y=14
Ich nutze es auf jeden Fall wieder aus


----------



## Airhaenz (21. Juli 2010)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Also viel besser geht in der Gegend kaum
> http://de.weather.com/weather/local/GMXX5653?x=22&y=14
> Ich nutze es auf jeden Fall wieder aus



Alos mir gefällt der Wetterbericht auch. Fände es schön wenn die Tour am Sa stattfinden kann


----------



## Airhaenz (21. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Klar. Letztes Jahr war mein Schnitt dort 11,53 kmh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Fear: Schneller kann(oder will) ich auch nicht


----------



## joeifler (22. Juli 2010)

hallo Eddy,
hab`s gefunden.
würde gerne nächste Woche mitkommen.Da ich Urlau babe, sollte das kein großes Problem sein. Wenn das Datum steht muss ich nur das übliche Familien-Management regeln.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Trialeddy (23. Juli 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> An alle Einschlägigen:
> In Planung je nach Wetterlage:
> Tagestour Ferschweiler Plateau und Luxembourger Schweiz. Interessierte schon mal voranmelden. Nur beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl. (denn "beschränkt" muss man dafür schon sein)
> 
> CD Eddy



Dienstag, 27.07.10
Start: 08.30 Uhr Weiler a.B.; 10.00 Uhr Ferschweiler Parkplatz Bornstraße K19
Ich kann 2 Mann mitnehmen. Max. 6 Teilnehmer

Daten siehe oben, keine Einkehrmöglichkeit, entsprechend Verpflegung mitnehmen.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann melde ich mich mal für die Tour und Mitfahrgelegenheit an


----------



## surftigresa (23. Juli 2010)

Ich sitz' dann traurig auf der Arbeit und werde an Euch denken 

.... bald bin ich auch "Frührentner"!!!!!! Fahr' ja schliesslich schon oft mit den betreuten Bikern durch die Wupperberge, da kann das doch nicht mehr so lange dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (23. Juli 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich sitz' dann traurig auf der Arbeit und werde an Euch denken
> 
> .... bald bin ich auch "Frührentner"!!!!!! Fahr' ja schliesslich schon oft mit den betreuten Bikern durch die Wupperberge, da kann das doch nicht mehr so lange dauern



Na letztes Jahr warst Du ja schon fast in Frührente, also ma´nicht undankbar sein!


----------



## obo (24. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann melde ich mich dann auch mal für die Tour und Mitfahrgelegenheit an


----------



## Trialeddy (24. Juli 2010)

Damit ist mein Auto voll.
Ihr wisst ja wo mein Haus wohnt.


----------



## joeifler (24. Juli 2010)

leider bin ich raus, Dienstag kann ich nich.
Viel Spaß
Jochen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. Juli 2010)

Ich war leider auch raus. Aber ich habe eine Entschuldigung.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juli 2010)

Jungejunge Claus, bald brauchst du nen größeren Rucksack. 
So ein paar Sauerstoffflaschen brauchen ganz schön viel Platz.
Wahnsinn, in welche Höhen ihr euch mittlerweile begebt....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Juli 2010)

Kaum trägt man vier Stunden, schwupp, schon ist man (fast) oben. Leider hatte der Wetterbericht gelogen: statt morgens gut und nachmittags Regen war's genau umgekehrt. Schweinebacken, blöde. 
Naja, jetzt haben wir eine Einladung von Freddy, dem Hüttenwirt, für einen zweiten Angang. Der fand's prima.


----------



## Trialeddy (28. Juli 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Kaum trägt man vier Stunden, schwupp, schon ist man (fast) oben. Leider hatte der Wetterbericht gelogen: statt morgens gut und nachmittags Regen war's genau umgekehrt. Schweinebacken, blöde.
> Naja, jetzt haben wir eine Einladung von Freddy, dem Hüttenwirt, für einen zweiten Angang. Der fand's prima.



Wir waren nach gut 6 Stunden fertig, hatten leider nur eintöniges, sonniges Wetter, keine Gelegenheit auch mal die Wechselerfahrung des Frierens zu machen. Die Felsen waren ohne Sichtbehinderung fantastisch erkennbar und das einzige Eis das wir sahen und spürten, war das zwischen den Zähnen mit viel Geschack nach der Rückkehr! 

Nun, ab und an kann man auch so eine monotone Tour verkraften, zumal wenn die Mitfahrer so angenehm waren.

CD Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Juli 2010)

Ich fürchte, Du wirst das demnächst wiederholen müssen. Ich will da nämlich auch noch hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Juli 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich war leider auch raus. Aber ich habe eine Entschuldigung.
> 
> Grüße
> Claus.



Puh, da fehlen mir einfach die Worte. Unglaublich WO und AUF welcher Höhe Du (Ihr) da wart. Wahnsinn, einfach nur Wahnsinn. Da kann man nur den hier machen:

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Puh, da fehlen mir einfach die Worte. Unglaublich WO und AUF welcher Höhe Du (Ihr) da wart. Wahnsinn, einfach nur Wahnsinn. Da kann man nur den hier machen:
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Danke für die Blumen. War auch ganz schön anstrengend gestern, mehrmals bis auf rund 370müNN zu strampeln. Oder um was gings hier in dem Thread?


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2010)

So, nun mal wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück.

Habe mal gegurgelt und tatsächlich was zu der alten Eisenbahnlinie gefunden:

http://www.rail.lu/lignegrundhofbefort.html

Leider waren wir rund 62 Jahre zu spät, um diese nette Aufstiegshilfe in Anspruch nehmen zu können...

Hat aber auch so noch (fast )alles gut geklappt. 
Eigentlich hat man sicherlich von den Hang- und Felskanten einen wunderbaren Blick, allerdings ist man tunlichst gehalten, jenen nicht in die Landschaft, sondern auf den oft nur lenkerbreiten Trail mit noch schmalerer Fahrspur zu richten. Daher war das Blätterdach ringsum nicht hinderlich, im Gegenteil sogar nützlich, um nicht als Hansguckindieluft vom rechten Weg abzukommen. 
Der Weg besteht nämlich nicht wie gewohnt aus ebenem Untergrund, sondern ist durchsetzt mit kleinen, mittleren und größeren Felsabsätzen, die sich aufgrund ihrer Farbe (Sandstein) nur unwesentlich vom restlichen Trail abheben. Schnell hat man da mal einen Hubbel oder Stufe übersehen, Konzentration ist angesagt, die aber im Laufe der Tour immer mehr nachlässt.
Hin und wieder tauchten wir dann aber auch in freies Gelände auf, um etwas Sonne zu tanken und uns kurz darauf wieder in die nächste Schlucht zu stürzen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, keine weiteren Kommentare meinerseits)

Eine wirklich feine Runde hat der Eddy da gestrickt und souverän der Sonne durch die Terminverschiebung die nötige Zeit gegeben, um genau gestern am Ort des Geschehens zu sein 

Danke nochmal für den Shuttle-Service 


PS:
Tool der Stunde ist dort in jeder Schlucht/Hangkante eine automatisch versenkbare Sattelstütze. Alle 30m anhalten um den Sattel rauf oder runter zu machen ist auf Dauer (und die Schluchten dauern!!) wirklich relativ lästig.


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. War auch ganz schön anstrengend gestern, mehrmals bis auf rund 370müNN zu strampeln. Oder um was gings hier in dem Thread?



Wie? Du so hoch? Und das ohne Sauerstoffzelt? Unglaublich. Das macht Dir so leicht keiner nach


----------



## obo (29. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS:
> Tool der Stunde ist dort in jeder Schlucht/Hangkante eine automatisch versenkbare Sattelstütze. Alle 30m anhalten um den Sattel rauf oder runter zu machen ist auf Dauer (und die Schluchten dauern!!) wirklich relativ lästig.



Na, da hab ich doch dann gute Ueberzeugungsarbeit geleistet


----------



## Trialeddy (2. September 2010)

Samstag, 04.09.10, 10.30 Uhr ab Weiler a.B.
Weiler- Aremberg mit Besuch des Flugtages in Wershofen, eher Genusstour
jedoch bleiben die km und hm gleich. Gewisse Basis sollte vorhanden sein.


http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/aremberg.html

Ansonsten Prozedere wie immer.

CD Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (26. Oktober 2010)

Heute 15.00 Uhr
Abfahrt: bei mir

http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/upanddown.html

Tempo: Laaaaangsam


----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2010)

sehr gut: zum WP pünktlich wieder auffem Rad. Und laaangsam gibt mehr Punkte  
Sollen wir Montag ne Teamausfahrt machen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2010)

Montach hat Mutti Geburstag, da muss ich mir leider den ganzen Tag son wiederliches Kuchen und sonstiges Essenszeugs reinprügeln


----------



## sinux (26. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> sehr gut: zum WP pünktlich wieder auffem Rad. Und laaangsam gibt mehr Punkte
> Sollen wir Montag ne Teamausfahrt machen?



...gerne - muss das nur irgendwie familienkompatibel gestalten...


----------



## yogi71 (26. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Montach hat Mutti Geburstag, da muss ich mir leider den ganzen Tag son wiederliches Kuchen und sonstiges Essenszeugs reinprügeln



Das tut dir bestimmt ganz doll leid!!!!


----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2010)

Adresse? wir machen dann da nen Zwischenstopp!


----------



## Trialeddy (27. Oktober 2010)

Werde das mit Montag kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Trialeddy (30. Oktober 2010)

Bin für länger wieder raus, nach Selbstkasteiung. Nagel im Fuß- aber holla!!


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2010)

Aua aua 

Gute Besserung!

Ausgerechnet vorm WP-Start. Da wird die Teamleitung "hocherfreut" sein...


----------



## sinux (30. Oktober 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Bin für länger wieder raus, nach Selbstkasteiung. Nagel im Fuß- aber holla!!



...und das zum WP Start 

Trotzdem oder gerade darum:
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Bin für länger wieder raus, nach Selbstkasteiung. Nagel im Fuß- aber holla!!



Der letze den ich kannte der nen Nagel durch den Fuss gekloppt hatte der erschien seinen Jüngern drei Tage später Top Fit ! Also gib dir mal was Mühe 


Gute Besserung ! Wie sagt man so schön: wenn et lööf dann lööf et !


----------



## othom (30. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der letze den ich kannte der nen Nagel durch den Fuss gekloppt hatte der erschien seinen Jüngern drei Tage später Top Fit ! Also gib dir mal was Mühe
> 
> 
> Gute Besserung ! Wie sagt man so schön: wenn et lööf dann lööf et !



ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Trialeddy (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube bei den Passionsspielen ist das mit dem Annageln alles getürkt! Bei mir war er noch nicht mal ganz durch und tat schon sch..ße weh.
Und meine wasserdichten Meindl Wanderschuhe haben ihre Wasserdichtigkeit jetzt auch verloren.


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Passionsvariante kam mir auch gleich in den Sinn...
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Trialeddy (6. November 2010)

Yeah, yeah,
habe Gehhilfen kostenlos abzugeben.


----------



## sinux (6. November 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Yeah, yeah,
> habe Gehhilfen kostenlos abzugeben.



Mit zwei Rädern und Liteville steht drauf? Dann nehm ich sie...

...freut mich zu hören - dann kannst Du ja auch in den Regen


----------



## supasini (6. November 2010)

Wunderbar, großer Schmerzensmann: dann sollten wir uns demnähx mal in der Zikkurat-Umgebung treffen. Muss mir doch das neue Domizil mal unter fachkundiger Übungsleitung angucken


----------



## Trialeddy (11. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Wunderbar, großer Schmerzensmann: dann sollten wir uns demnähx mal in der Zikkurat-Umgebung treffen. Muss mir doch das neue Domizil mal unter fachkundiger Übungsleitung angucken



Mit der fachkundigen Übungsleitung kann es noch dauern. Nach heutigem trialrun habe ich mich entschlossen erst mal meine treue Technikgemeinde auf die neuste, bisher geheime, von mir unter methodisch, didaktischen Gesichtspunkten entwickelte Herbsttechnik aufmerksam zu machen.
Sicherheitshinweis vorab:
Ein Trainieren der Technik ist nur mit Ganzkörperprotektoren und Fullface zu empfehlen. Die fehlenden Protektoren an den Schienbeinen des Verfassers sind nur dessen Können und Mutes zu zollen.

Wie die neuste, noch unter Verschluss gehaltene Untersuchung ergeben hat, werden Klickis für gemeinhin wesentlich überschätzt. Auf dieser Kenntnis basierend, habe ich eine vollkommen innovative Fußtechnik entwickelt.
1. Grundstellung



Anstatt den Fußballen auf die Peldale zu stellen, ja schlimmstenfalls sogar sich einklicken (aufgrund der jüngsten Vergangenheit war mir beides sowieso nicht möglich) positioniert man die Fußhacke auf der Pedale. Zunächst einmal in der Grundstellung in Fahrtrichtung. Diese Stellung hat extreme Vorteile zum üblichen Pedalieren des technikunkundigen MTBlers. Im Einzelnen:
2. Lenkwinkelbegrenzung kombiniert mit Profilreinigung



Gerade im Herbst ist es extrem wichtig, den Lenkeinschlag zu begrenzen. Zu große Lenkwinkel führen sehr schnell zum Verlust der Vorderradhaftung auf Laub, Matsch oder auf dem Weg befindlichen Kröten. Folge ist ein Wegrutschen des Vorderrades und ein Sturz. Im ungünstigsten Fall auf die matschigen Kröten. Wie oben dargestellt wird bei der neuen Technik der Lenkwinkel automatisch in der Grundstellung durch die Fußspitze auf herbsttaugliche 15 Grad begrenzt. Laut Untersuchungen meinerseits ist dadurch ein Wegrutschen auf jeglichem Untergrund unmöglich. Bei längerem Maximalausschlag kommt es weiterhin zu einem Synergieeffekt. Die entsprechende Profilseite des Reifens wird von Matsch und sterblichen Überresten befreit was bei Hangfahrten im Steilgelände zu wesentlich mehr Gripp führt.
3. Hochseilbalanciertechnik



Wie oben dargestellt erst mal mit einem Fuß beginnen. Methodisch vom Einfachen zum Schweren. Den Fuß aus der Grundstellung extrem nach außen drehen. Dadurch wird die rotierende Masse vom Zentrum nach außen verlagert. Diese Technik wird seit Generationen bei Hochseilartisten angewand, indem diese durch eine Balancierstange die Masse nach außen verlängern. Da eine Stange beim Biken hinderlich ist, wird durch die Fußstellung dieser Effekt erzielt. Aber bitte erst vorsichtig beginnen. Den Winkel nach und nach vergrößern. Ein zu schnelles Einnehmen der oben gezeigten Extremstellung führt, analog zum Hochseilartisten der nur eine Seite der Stange hätte, zum (Ab)sturz. Ist man in der Lage über mehrere km diese Stellung einseitig beizubehalten beginnt man mit der anderen Seite die gleiche Übung. Ziel ist die
4. Zentrifugal-Zentripedal-Optimal-Stellung



Durch die nach außen verlagerten Rotationsebenen der Füße und, da direkt durch den passiven Bewegungsapperat damit verbundenen Kniee, ist es möglich beim Pedalieren eine Art Kreiselwirkung links und rechts aufzubauen. Dadurch werden die Zentrifugal- und Zentripedalkräfte quasi aufgehoben und 2 zusätzliche Gleichgewichtsebenen zu den rotierenden Laufrädern aufgebaut. Im Sitzen bergauf ist eine extrem langsame Fahrweise möglich, ohne jemals in die Gefahr eines Umfallens zu geraten. Dies kommt sicherlich einem Großteil der Leser entgegen. Aber auch bergab ergeben sich für den Techniktrainierten neue Horizonte:
5. Aerodynamische Lenkhilfe = Skisprungtechnik



Wie dem interessierten Fahrtechniker bereits aufgefallen ist, birgt das Abweichen von der Grundstellung natürlich die Gefahr eines zu großen, herbstuntauglichen Lenkeinschlages. Die oben gezeigte Downhill-Technik verhindert einen zu großen Lenkwinkel durch die Einahme von unterschiedlichen Fußwinkeln. Wie im Bild gezeigt wird der rechte Fuß weiter nach außen gedreht. Zudem wird durch das Durchdrücken der Kniegelenke und Anstellen der Fußspitzen nach oben mehr Windwiderstand und Auftrieb produziert. Dadurch ist es bei entsprechenden Downhillgeschwindigkeiten möglich, völlig ohne Lenkeinschlag, das Bike den Hang hinunter zu manövrieren (da ich kein Patent angemeldet hatte, wurde die Technik vom DSV in einer Undercover-Aktion aus meiner Schreibtischtechnikschublade gestohlen und erfolgreich im Skisprung adaptiert). Im oben gezeiten Fall führt die Stellung zu einer Rechtskurve. Die selbe Technik eignet sich natürlich auch, um plötzliche Schläge und Unebenheiten, z.B. beim Überfahren von Dackeln, ohne Lenkeinschläge auszugleichen. Somit kann sie auch eins zu eins mit durch den Winter in die nächste Sommerbikesaison übernommen werden. Vorausgesetzt ist natürlich ein ernsthaftes Auseinandersetzen mit der Technik und üben, üben, üben!!

CD Eddy


----------



## surftigresa (11. November 2010)

***Lach***

Eine tolle Abwechslung bei dem tristen Wetter draussen . Mir scheint, da hat jemand Langeweile....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2010)

Boah ! Is der kapott !


----------



## supasini (11. November 2010)

Eddy ist wieder da!
Und besser und frischer als je!


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2010)

ROFL...


----------



## Langenfelder (11. November 2010)

du hast das Training einer noch nicht bekannten Muskelgruppe vergessen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. November 2010)




----------



## Handlampe (12. November 2010)

Sehr gut Eddy. 

...ich hoffe das ist der Beginn einer großen Technikserie von dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (12. November 2010)




----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Dezember 2010)

Hey Eddy,
benutze mal deinen tread für die schönen Dinge des Lebens.





vergangene Woche auf La Palma


----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geil 

Aber da liegt ja gar kein Schnee


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hey Eddy,
> benutze mal deinen tread für die schönen Dinge des Lebens.
> 
> 
> ...



Boa, Genial Manfred......aber was ist denn das für ein "Behelfsfahrrad"

Ich hoffe du nominierst ein paar Fotos von La Palma für den Kalender.


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Dezember 2010)

für mein 301ser war leider kein Platz mehr im Koffer


----------



## Trialeddy (2. Dezember 2010)

Was heisst hier "suche 901 S". Hast du heute beim Telefonat was vergessen zu sagen?????

Mein 301 ist wieder zusammengebaut. Schön wenn der Dämpfer funktioniert!


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2010)

Papperlapapp "La Palma", das ist das 7GB, Blick vom Ölberg zur Löwenburg, wenn der neue Wegeplan umgesetzt wurde. 
Alle Bäume weg, damit die Rennleitung freies Schußfeld auf die Naturzerstörer (so welche wie das Muster im Vordergrund) hat!


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Dezember 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Was heisst hier "suche 901 S". Hast du heute beim Telefonat was vergessen zu sagen?????




... ist nur ne Sammelleidenschaft


----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2010)

wieso? hast du denn schon ein 101?!

Ach so, ich vergaß: Kommentar zum Foto: NEID


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2010)

Manni hat's guuuuut ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (9. Dezember 2010)

Heute ab 17.00 Uhr am Zikkurat Firmenich: Lockeres Techniktraining nach Lust und Können
Natürlich überdacht! Aber Frischluft!


----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2010)

bin leider sehr erkältet, komme (hoffentlich) nähxte Woche


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2010)

schaade, heuer hab ickn Termin. Aber Montach komm ich dann mit meinem ollen Bike nachdem mich der Rahmen des Ghosts im Stich gelassen hat.


----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi Hubert,
frag doch mal beim Daywalker74 nach, der hat noch einige ausgemusterte Rahmen rumliegen, vielleicht ist da ja was für dich dabei?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2010)

jo könnt ich mal machen. gibt aber zu 99% einen neuen auf garantie und für zwei wochen fahr ich nochmal das olle teil es sei denn es hat jemand was schickes was er mir für zwei wochen leihen könnte


----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke meine Bikes sind zu groß, oder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2010)

zur zeit fahr ich nen 48er Rahmen 590er Oberrohr


----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2010)

meine Hai´s sind 52er, kannst aber gern mal testen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2010)

ajo ich werds wahrscheinlich auch auf meinem alten Klepper überleben ..... lass ma dem Onkel Ede nich den ganzen Thread zumüllen. Meld mich nächste Woche mal wegen China und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arnold_ (18. Februar 2011)

Hier ein kleiner Eindruck von der gestrigen, von Manfred super zusammengestellten  Runde durch die Ahrberge.


----------



## Trialeddy (18. Februar 2011)

Samstag, 19.02.11, 10.00 Uhr

http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/nideg_trails.html

max. noch 3 Biker


----------



## supasini (18. Februar 2011)

dabei!!!


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Februar 2011)

wie besprochen 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Bahnhofstraße.


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2011)

huiuiui, war das ne geile Runde - und wieder eine der noch fehlenden Stellen geknackt  sehr schön in supernetter Gesellschaft.


----------



## Trialeddy (22. Februar 2011)

Heute, wenn die Sonne im Zinit steht:
ca. 2-3 Std durch die sonnendurchfluteten Wäler und Auen meiner wildromantischen Heimat, dem Ruf der zurückkehrenden Kraniche folgend.

Nur ernstgemeinte Antworten bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2011)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> ...durch die sonnendurchfluteten Wäler und Auen meiner wildromantischen Heimat, dem Ruf der zurückkehrenden Kraniche folgend. ......



what da hell ..... egal was es ist das muss ich auch mal probiern 


heute hatte ich übrigends eine lustige unterhaltung mit einem arbeitskollegen. der war am wochenende auf trappertour mit hund rund um schwammenauel und nideggen. der berichtete von drei etwas komisch aussehenden "älteren" männern auf fully's. o-ton: ".. machen das normal nicht nur so junge fente ! "


----------



## supasini (22. Februar 2011)

M'r sinn doch all junge Fente! (Wie schriev m'r dat?)


----------



## Trialeddy (22. Februar 2011)

An den kann ich mich erinnern. Schwer bepackt mit Rucksack und so.


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. Februar 2011)

...der hatte doch diesen Wadenbeißer dabei.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2011)

Jo, läuft meist mir soner roten Mamut Jacke. Is son Hardcore-Ex-Pfadfinder der auch mal an frostigen Wochenenden bei -10°C und Schnee gern im freien übernachtet und sich ne Dose Ravioli aufm Campingkocher macht. Sofern der bei den Temperaturen zündet. Aber auch der wird alt, er hat sich erst kürzlich ein Wohnmobil geleistet


----------



## Enrgy (22. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber auch der wird alt, er hat sich erst kürzlich ein Wohnmobil geleistet



Dann sollten wir kontern und mit Ebikes aufkreuzen...


----------



## Trialeddy (1. März 2011)

Weiberdonnerstag, 03.03.11, 09.00 Start Weiler a.B. (oder Treffen in Weilerbach)
Eine Variante ev. zeitlich kürzer, je nach Wetterlage

http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/ferschweiler.html

Anmeldung hier oder Phone. Maximal 5 Biker
Fahrgemeinschaft nach Absprache.


----------



## supasini (1. März 2011)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Weiberdonnerstag, 03.03.11, 09.00 Start Weiler a.B. (oder Treffen in Weilerbach)
> Eine Variante ev. zeitlich kürzer, je nach Wetterlage
> 
> http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/ferschweiler.html
> ...



Badei!
Start entsprechend um 8.45 in Öö, bekomme auch alle 5 mit Rädern ins Auto.

Also: noch 3 Plätze


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2011)

*meld* 

Ferschweiler OHNE Laub auf den Bäumen wollte ich eh mal machen


----------



## Trialeddy (1. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> *meld*
> 
> Ferschweiler OHNE Laub auf den Bäumen wollte ich eh mal machen



Dafür liegt das jetzt alles auf dem Boden und man klischt drauf rum.

Wer fährt ist damit ja schon geklärt. Stilecht im LV 301 Mobil- aber Volker wir nehmen dich natürlich bei entsprechendem devotem Auftreten mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (1. März 2011)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Dafür liegt das jetzt alles auf dem Boden und man klischt drauf rum.
> 
> Wer fährt ist damit ja schon geklärt. Stilecht im LV 301 Mobil- aber Volker wir nehmen dich natürlich bei entsprechendem devotem Auftreten mit!



Schließe mich auch dem Expeditionstrupp an und werde im Explorerkostüm um 8:45 bei il chauffeure sein...


----------



## Trialeddy (2. März 2011)

H-P aus "Redakteur Schlömmers Heimat" hat sich noch angemeldet. Damit sind wir 5 bunte Hunde und Schluss!

CD Eddy


----------



## supasini (2. März 2011)

wo steigt dieser Mensch zu?


----------



## Enrgy (2. März 2011)

Also ich bin dann spätestens 8.45 bei dir vor der Tür, Martin. Kannst mir ja nochmal kurz deine Tel-Nr. in ner PM geben, falls ein unerwarteter Stau auftauchen sollte.


----------



## H-P (2. März 2011)

Ich bin spätestens um 8:45 Uhr bei Eddy.


----------



## supasini (2. März 2011)

ok, 8.45 abfahrt bei mir, wir sind dann um 9 bei eddy.
ein c-dale geht mit vier anderen rädern, zwei c-dale passen nicht! (sonst müssen wir nen montageständer und ein entlüftungskit mitnehmen)


----------



## sinux (2. März 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ok, 8.45 abfahrt bei mir, wir sind dann um 9 bei eddy.
> ein c-dale geht mit vier anderen rädern, zwei c-dale passen nicht! (sonst müssen wir nen montageständer und ein entlüftungskit mitnehmen)



Ich könnte auch meinen Kupplungsträger beisteuern - muss nur noch ein Schild draufgebastelt werden...
Dann können aber 2-3 Räder hinten drauf und 2-3 Räder rein in die Karre....


----------



## supasini (2. März 2011)

dös basst schoo


----------



## sinux (2. März 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> dös basst schoo



Na dann - häppi stiffel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2011)

Brauchtumspflege in Luxemburg. Säcke. Bei meinem Brötchengeber wird nüscht mehr gepflegt.


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Brauchtumspflege....



Gepflegt ist der richtige Ausdruck. Extra für uns immigrierte Karnevalsflüchtlinge wurden große Teile der Trails frisch per Gebläse vom Laub befreit - ein Traum! 

Bei uns schafft man es ja nicht mal, die Bäume von den Wegen zu sägen


----------



## H-P (3. März 2011)

Klasse Tour und nette Truppe.

War echt super, das die extra für uns den Wald gefegt haben, jetzt braucht es nur noch ein paar Sherpas an den richtigen Stellen.


----------



## sinux (4. März 2011)

H-P schrieb:


> ... jetzt braucht es nur noch ein paar Sherpas an den richtigen Stellen.



Besonders bitte an den von Eddy angekündigten "flowigen bergauf Schiebe- und Tragestellen".

Mit dabei:

Seine Heiligkeit





Seine Erleuchtung






und seine Verträumtheit






Top Tour - Prima Truppe - und abends dann noch den Karneval beschunkelt.

Danke Eddy für's guiden.


----------



## Trialeddy (6. März 2011)

Jemand muss mir mal einen Lehrgang geben, wie man gute Qualität zu moderaten MB-Raten auf YouTube bekommt.

Mein Magix lädt automatisch nur Mist hoch und braucht dann auch noch über 2 Stunden.

Die Qualität steht dimatral zur Tourqualität!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzBsrMW-r2M"]YouTube        - luxemburg[/nomedia]


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. März 2011)

Hübsches Ding, sieht aber doch ganz schön steil aus. Macht aber Lust, das ganze mal auszuprobieren. Scheint, einem eine ganze Menge  ins Gesicht zu zaubern.

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (6. März 2011)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Jemand muss mir mal einen Lehrgang geben, wie man gute Qualität zu moderaten MB-Raten auf YouTube bekommt.
> 
> Mein Magix lädt automatisch nur Mist hoch und braucht dann auch noch über 2 Stunden.
> 
> ...



...oder doch mal den Bauunternehmer Lorbach aus dem Dorf bestechen, damit WaB endlich mal ne schnelle Leitung kriegt....


Schönes Filmchen


----------



## Trialeddy (7. März 2011)

noch ein paar Bilder 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361265&page=32

im Ööskerchener Teil


----------



## H-P (8. März 2011)

Schönes Video und klasse Bilder,  aber wie komme ich jetzt an das ganze Material (Video u. Bilder).


----------



## Enrgy (8. März 2011)

H-P schrieb:


> aber wie komme ich jetzt an das ganze Material (Video u. Bilder).



rechte Maustaste - Grafik speichern unter - fertig!

Sooo viele Bilder sind das ja nicht, daß man da groß mit 1click-Hostern etc. rumhampeln müsste.

Ich hab ja auch noch ein paar Bilder, die stelle ich bei Zeiten mal in mein Fotoalbum und gebe dann hier Bescheid.


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. März 2011)

wer will mit: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11440


bis dann


----------



## H-P (8. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> rechte Maustaste - Grafik speichern unter - fertig!
> 
> Sooo viele Bilder sind das ja nicht, daß man da groß mit 1click-Hostern etc. rumhampeln müsste.
> 
> Ich hab ja auch noch ein paar Bilder, die stelle ich bei Zeiten mal in mein Fotoalbum und gebe dann hier Bescheid.



Den "Trick" kannte ich schon. Ich denke, das da noch ein paar Bilder vorhanden sind...schön wenn du deine auch bereit stellst ...darum meine Frage 
nach dem "ganzen Material".









Da winkt einer nach Kamelle...


----------



## surftigresa (8. März 2011)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> wer will mit: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11440
> 
> 
> bis dann


 
Ich ich ich!!!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. März 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Besonders bitte an den von Eddy angekündigten "flowigen bergauf Schiebe- und Tragestellen".
> 
> Mit dabei:
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (8. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> sinux schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Besonders bitte an den von Eddy angekündigten "flowigen bergauf Schiebe- und Tragestellen".
> ...


----------



## surftigresa (12. März 2011)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> wer will mit: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11440
> 
> 
> bis dann


 
Frühling in den Dutch Mountains:



























Sehr schöne Tour mit tollen Trails und netten Mitfahrern 

Schönen Dank an den Guide 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. März 2011)

Schöne Runde durch die alten Gefilde mit netter Truppe, war aber irgendwie nicht mein Tag. Keine Kondition, keine Fahrzeugbeherrschung und der Winterspeck macht auch noch keine Anzeichen abzuhauen. Gut wenn man die eine oder Umfahrung kennt, besonders am Schluss. 

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## Juppidoo (12. März 2011)

Von mir auch noch einmal vielen Dank an den Guide ML Rider und die Mitfahrer für die wirklich tolle Tour. Fahrtechnik kann man nie genug haben, dann muss man nicht so oft absteigen
Wir lassen uns gern noch einmal einladen


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2011)

Bilder aus der LuxSchweiz am Wieverfastelovend 2011 sind in meinem Album zu finden


----------



## Trialeddy (20. April 2011)

Mittwoch, 27.04- Freitag, 29.04.11 
Eifelsteig von Aachen - Einruhr - Blankenheim - Gerolstein
2 Übernachtungen
Einzelheiten: 195 km, 4175 hm genaueres unter

www.8mtb.de

2 Plätze frei


----------



## H-P (20. April 2011)

Mist, ich bräuchte dann am 28.04. ein Helishuttle für ca. 2h nach Düsseldorf, wegen einem wichtigen Termin ...viel Spaß bei der Tour.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2011)

Alleine "D....dorf" disqualifiziert für eine Tour auf der richtigen Rheinseite


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. April 2011)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Mittwoch, 27.04- Freitag, 29.04.11
> Eifelsteig von Aachen - Einruhr - Blankenheim - Gerolstein
> 2 Übernachtungen
> Einzelheiten: 195 km, 4175 hm genaueres unter
> ...


 

Die Übernachtungsquartiere in Einruhr und Blankenheim sind schon reserviert.
Wer hat noch Zeit und kommt mit.

_Eddy & Manfred_


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2011)

Bin gerade mit dem Moped auf Ostertour in den wilden Osten. Frage am Dienstag meinen Cheffe, ob ich frei bekomme. Falls ja,  eifle ich mit, falls nein viel Spaß dabei.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## sinux (21. April 2011)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Die Übernachtungsquartiere in Einruhr und Blankenheim sind schon reserviert.
> Wer hat noch Zeit und kommt mit.
> 
> _Eddy & Manfred_



Ich mach auch nen Eifelcross - Jünkerath -> Trier (Kylltalradweg) mit den Kindern.

Ich denke an Euch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (21. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alleine "D....dorf" disqualifiziert für eine Tour auf der richtigen Rheinseite



Ich weiss und ich schäme mich auch deswegen...aber ich bin alt und brauche das Geld.


----------



## Trialeddy (19. Mai 2011)

Samstag, 21.05.11
Weiler am Berge bzw. Bad Münstereifel nach Effelsberg, Radioteleskop, Wespentrail, Planetentrail und zurück.

Näheres hier: http://www.8mtb.de/

Start Weiler: 09.00 Uhr
BAM: 09.30 Uhr


----------



## Trialeddy (31. Mai 2011)

Vatertag, 02.06.11, Start 10.30 Uhr in Weiler am Berge

Eifelblicke gesamt, siehe

www.8mtb.de

Ev. flexible Gestaltung der Tour.


CD Eddy


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2011)

War das ein Beik-Wetter! Zu viert in Weiler a.B. gestartet, in Urft noch cepaea aufgesammelt. Phantastische Trails berghoch, flowige Asphaltwege runter: Herz, was willst du mehr!
Eddy konnte gar nicht genug bekommen und hat auf den rollatorgeprüften barrierefreien Wegen im Reha-Park der Höhenklinik Marmagen einen denkwürdigen Stunt hingelegt, dem u.a. ein Bremshebel und größere Flächen jugendlicher Haut zum Opfer fielen.
Zum Trost gab's auf dem Feuerwehrfest in W.a.B. noch Kaffee, Kooche  und Bier  - Danke für die tolle Tour  und gute Besserung.   
bei mir warens 91 km und 1700 Hm (vermutlich ja einige mehr, aber Polar...)
Ein Ersatzhinterrad liegt bei mir im Keller!


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> War das ein Beik-Wetter!



Echt? 
Ich hab meinen Vorbau repariert (Gewinde morsch, Ensat Buchsen installiert) und an der Lefty Dichtung und Öl getauscht 

Aber hast recht, gibt kaum besseres Wetter zum biken. Nicht zu heiß nicht zu kalt, kein Staub mehr, super Sicht, lange hell...


----------



## Trialeddy (3. Juni 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Eddy konnte gar nicht genug bekommen und hat auf den rollatorgeprüften barrierefreien Wegen im Reha-Park der Höhenklinik Marmagen einen denkwürdigen Stunt hingelegt, dem u.a. ein Bremshebel und größere Flächen jugendlicher Haut zum Opfer fielen.



So hatten die Patienten der Reha-Klinik auch ein aufregendens Vatertagserlebnis beim Kaffeetrinken zu erzählen. Die offensichtlichen Wunden haben einen hohen Mitleidsfaktor bei meinen empathischen Mitmenschen zur Folge. Mit den psychischen muss ich alleine klar kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (3. Juni 2011)

Eddy: wir sind doch alle bei dir!
Ich sach nur: "LINKS HOCH!!!"


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juni 2011)

Quasi zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juni 2011)

Hey Eddy, hoffe deinem Kopf gehts besser !
Die nächste Führung gibts dann mit Helm und Erfrischungsgetränk. 
Vielleicht hätt ich mir den Hinweis auf die Nägel sparen sollen.
Gute besserung
Hubi


----------



## Trialeddy (4. Juni 2011)

Bis jetzt verlief der Rest des Tages tatsächlich verletzungsfrei. Zumindest bin ich ja in keinen Nagel getreten und ein Loch im Kopf ist auch nicht-habe ich getestet:
Augen zu und es ist Dunkel alles ok, wenn ein Loch drin wäre bliebe es ja hell!

CD Eddy


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2011)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Augen zu und es ist Dunkel alles ok, wenn ein Loch drin wäre bliebe es ja hell!



ATOMROFL


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juni 2011)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Bis jetzt verlief der Rest des Tages tatsächlich verletzungsfrei. Zumindest bin ich ja in keinen Nagel getreten und ein Loch im Kopf ist auch nicht-habe ich getestet:
> Augen zu und es ist Dunkel alles ok, wenn ein Loch drin wäre bliebe es ja hell!
> 
> CD Eddy



..... wenns einmal läuft dann läuft's !


----------



## Trialeddy (14. Juli 2011)

Freitag, 15.07.11, 14.00 Uhr ab Weiler (bzw. etwas später Bad Münstereifel)

Tour zum Wespentrail siehe:

http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/radio_wespen.html

Kann variiert werden.

CD Eddy


----------



## sinux (14. Juli 2011)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Freitag, 15.07.11, 14.00 Uhr ab Weiler (bzw. etwas später Bad Münstereifel)
> 
> Tour zum Wespentrail siehe:
> 
> ...



Könnte um 15:00h im BAM am Eifelbad sein...früher geht leider nicht

Würde mich gerne morgen ein bißchen bewegen 

Passt das ?


----------



## Trialeddy (14. Juli 2011)

Dann um 15.00 Uhr in BAM.


----------



## Trialeddy (1. August 2011)

Dienstag, 02.08.11, 11.00 Uhr Altenahr/Altenburg - Altenheim
Ahrtraltrails variabel

http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/ahrtrails.html

CD Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (1. August 2011)

wünsch dir auch so schönes Wetter (und Trails) wie heute bei meiner Runde...




​ 



​ 



​ 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. September 2011)

Hey Eddy, benutze deinen Thread mal, um wieder Platz auf meiner SD-Karte zu bekommen 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2011)

Wo genau ist das jetzt im Ahrtal?


----------



## sinux (6. September 2011)

Ja ich hatte schon gemerkt, dass der Sommer etwas kühler ist dieses Jahr. Da haben wir auch Schnee an der Ahr....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. September 2011)

Das zweit ist auf jeden Fall am SteinerBerg


----------



## Trialeddy (6. September 2011)

Schöööööööööön Manni!


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. September 2011)

... dat dumme jeschwätz han isch em Urlaub vermißt 
bis dann im Ahrtal.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. September 2011)

Muss auch mal ins Flitschgau is ja Arschgeil da !


----------



## supasini (6. September 2011)

jo: du  mit Haus ganz, ich mit Armen: dann fahren wir dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (7. September 2011)

Von den Bildern solltest du welche im Kalender posten. Sehr schön da will man auch direkt wieder los.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## marc1981 (7. September 2011)

Hallo

Ja sind wirklich sehr schöne Bilder, genau das richtige für den Kalender!!!!!


GRuß Marc


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. September 2011)

@Stund-beck
@Marc1981

die pics sind ja alle im August entstanden.
Verstehe das mit dem Kalender so, dass die Bilder auch aus dem aktuellen Monat sein sollten.
Ich bin ja auch schon einmal Playmate des Monats.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für das feedback.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. Februar 2012)

*Heute: Superjeile Zick in den Dutch Mountains...

*









Gruß
ML-Rider & Bruda​


----------



## Trialeddy (14. Februar 2012)

Diese

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380320&page=24

Traditionstour wegen schlechter Wetterprognosen abgesagt. Schade


----------



## sinux (14. Februar 2012)

Das Jahr ist ja noch jung...
Wie schaut's denn z.B. mit dem 30.04. für'n Ausflug aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. Februar 2012)

find ich gut - sitze dann nämlich im bus auf dem weg in den schnee. ist auch schee, aber die traditour geht ja wohl one liteville-mobil nicht, oder? wie wär's damit in der fastenzeit? z.b. am ersten fastensonntag?!

(30.4. kann ich nicht - ist für mich normaler Arbeitstag...)


----------



## sinux (15. Februar 2012)

oder beides


----------



## H-P (15. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Februar 2012)

Heute an der Ahr, Schrock & Koppen Trail.














Gruß
ML-Rider & Bruda​


----------



## Trialeddy (3. April 2012)

Der steile Single-Trail vom Eselsweg in BAM ist im Einstieg durch Fällarbeiten nicht fahrbar. Rechts neben dem normalen Einstieg kann man aber ein Stück tragen und der Rest ist wieder ok.

CD Eddy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2012)

Jaaaaaaaa er lebt noch 

ist das dat Ding von Rodert runter zum kreisel da ?


----------



## supasini (3. April 2012)

Hurraaaa!
Hast du am Do Zeit für's Ahrtal?


----------



## Juppidoo (3. April 2012)

Hi Manfred,

wir sind letztes Jahr mal eine Dutch Mountains Runde gefahren, die du ins LMB gestellt hast.
Hast du nicht Lust die Feierabendbiker noch einmal durch dein Revier zu führen. 

Es gäb bestimmt einige Interessenten.


Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. April 2012)

Hallo Jürgen,

ja gerne, war cool mit euch letztes Jahr.
Nach Ostern werde ich mal was ins LMB platzieren.

bis dann
Manfred


----------



## Trialeddy (3. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaa er lebt noch
> 
> ist das dat Ding von Rodert runter zum kreisel da ?



Genau der!!



supasini schrieb:


> Hurraaaa!
> Hast du am Do Zeit für's Ahrtal?



Donnerstag wäre ok. Freitag geht leider nicht Hubert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2012)

naja den wollten die köter eh nie runter ! aber hin und wieder war der ja net schlecht zum üben. ich klopper mir im laufe des monats auch mal watt robustes zusammen, der yogi hat da noch watt in der garage rumfliegen. Dann komm ich mal bei dir in die Lehre, mussde mir mal zeigen wie dat mit ohne clickies geht so. damit ich beim liteville treffen das nächste mal vielleicht nicht als wanderer beschimpft werde


----------



## supasini (3. April 2012)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Donnerstag wäre ok. Freitag geht leider nicht Hubert!



Du hast ne Mail!


----------



## Juppidoo (3. April 2012)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ja gerne, war cool mit euch letztes Jahr.
> Nach Ostern werde ich mal was ins LMB platzieren.
> ...



Hi Manfred,

Super. Ich beobachte dann mal das LMB.

Frohe Ostern......

Jürgen


----------



## Trialeddy (8. April 2012)

Von Brandenberg bzw. Bergstein Richtung Obermaubach: Der flowige Singletrail am Bach entlang ist im Einstieg, dort wo man über den Bach muss, gesperrt:

"Durchgang verboten! Privatgrundstück!"

Die Brücke über den Bach ist rausgehoben und quer auf den Weg gelegt! Meterweise rotweisses Flatterband zur Absperrung und Eisenpfähle mit doppeltem Stacheldrahtzaun. 
Da ich von Bergstein komme, weiss ich nicht ob der Zugang in Brandenberg schon "beschildert und gesperrt ist".

Aber getreu dem letzten LV-Treffen: "Wo ein LV ist, ist auch ein Weg!"
(In diesem Fall war ich aber per pedes unterwegs!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2012)

das hatte xcracer auch letztes jahr oder so berichtet. 
der hatte geschrieben das die zufahrt von oben also aus brandenburg versperrt ist da die wieder kühe auf die weise gestellt hatten. wahrscheinlich war die "alternativ" zufahrt jetz überlastet


----------



## supasini (8. April 2012)

Ja, dass wurde im Aachener Forum ausführlich berichtet.
Blöd, sowas.


----------



## hot-cilli (9. April 2012)

Also ich bin da vor drei Wochen Freitags Mittags lang gekommen und da waren keine Verbotsschilder von oben (Brandenberg). Ich habe natürlich auch das ganze Flatterband gesehen und die Schilder "Privat" und den Hinweis, dass nix an die Bäume genagelt werden soll. Die Brücke war so zerstört, dass es schwierig war den Bach über die Brücke zu überqueren, es fehlten auf einer Seite die Schwellen bis zur Hälfte der Brücke...Wenn die Brücke jetzt daneben liegt wird sie ja entweder repariert oder komplett entfernt... 

Frohe Ostern 
Michael


----------



## supasini (9. April 2012)

Infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9303520&postcount=285


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. April 2012)

Dutch Mountains 







...es wurde geglüht, was das Zeug hält.






...volle Konzentration war gefordert.










...easy going.






...kribbeln im Bauch.










...ich mach euch das mal vor.





Suchbild, wo ist der Jürgen.






Super Tour mit netten Weggefährten. Der Brüller war defenitiv die (nette) Kellnerin im Gut Kallerbend.

Dank an Eddy & Reinard fürs Backguiden.

Gruß
Manfred​
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. April 2012)

wir haben's leider nicht geschafft, noch nachzukommen, das Kreißen hat was länger gedauert. Punkt 15:43 Uhr hat der stramme Bursche das Licht der Welt erblickt: 15,46 kg, Gr. M, auf dem Bild mit dem Papa:


----------



## Juppidoo (14. April 2012)

Super Tour heute. Danke Manfred für die tolle Streckenwahl. Technisch wie immer großes Kino.
Auch die Teilnehmergruppe hast du super zusammen gestellt 
Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Wenn ihr mal bei uns in den Wupperbergen geguidet werden möchtet meldet euch einfach.

Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> wir haben's leider nicht geschafft, noch nachzukommen, das Kreißen hat was länger gedauert. Punkt 15:43 Uhr hat der stramme Bursche das Licht der Welt erblickt: 15,46 kg, Gr. M, auf dem Bild mit dem Papa:



Strammer Bursche 

Das Fahrrad sieht auch nett aus 

   

@manni: da hätten wir uns ja heute fast gesehn ! war mit der dame des herzens per pedes unterwegs.


----------



## wozibo (14. April 2012)

Ja, sehr nette Tour heute, der Ausflug hat sich für mich wirklich gelohnt 

So schöne Landschaft und technisch anspruchsvolle Trails gibt es im Ruhrgebiet leider nicht, ist halt alles etwas flowiger hier  -  viele Trails aus Loose again finden sich in Essen, Bochum und Witten  

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. April 2012)

...in der Grünen Hölle 







​


----------



## sinux (22. April 2012)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...in der Grünen Hölle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr, sehr schön. 
In welcher Richtung bist Du gefahren. Kreuzlay Richtung Nikolauslay oder umgekehrt.

Ich muss auch mal wieder dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (22. April 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schön.
> In welcher Richtung bist Du gefahren. Kreuzlay Richtung Nikolauslay oder umgekehrt.
> 
> Ich muss auch mal wieder dahin



bin ohne Plan von Wershofen über Schuld nach Adenau geradelt, kann dir nicht beantworten wo ich die Bilder geschossen habe.


----------



## sinux (22. April 2012)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> bin ohne Plan von Wershofen über Schuld nach Adenau geradelt, kann dir nicht beantworten wo ich die Bilder geschossen habe.



o.k. - ich war von der Grünen Hölle in Bollendorf ausgegangen - das sieht nämlich ganz ähnlich aus.

Dann sollten wir mal dahin zum Fotoschießen...

so long
 Jörg


----------



## jokomen (23. April 2012)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Dutch Mountains
> ...es wurde geglüht, was das Zeug hält.
> ..volle Konzentration war gefordert.
> ...easy going.
> ...




Hier isser !  Gerade erst die Bilder von der Tour entdeckt.... Wie immer eine schöne Runde im technischen Gebiet mit unseren coolen Altmeistern.  Wir kommen gerne wieder, auch in die Hölle, wenn es sein muss. ​


----------



## Miss Neandertal (23. April 2012)

Hallo MANNI,

jetzt haben wir dich gefunden - danke für die schöne Tour und die netten Fotos - es kommt der Tag, da werde ich die Treppe fahren, bestimmt

Ciao, bis bald
Annette


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. April 2012)

Heute an der Ahr, die beiden Fratzen haben uns Hals & Beinbruch gewünscht.






...die Weinbergtreppen um auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen










dann rüber auf den Wanderweg Nr.7 


















...und die Fratzen haben uns immer beobachtet 

















​

​


----------



## Wobbi (28. April 2012)

war eine sehr schöne tour bei bestem wetter! danke!


----------



## Juppidoo (28. April 2012)

Einige Passagen kenne ich. Die lassen sich auch wunderbar schieben.


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Mai 2012)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Dutch Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinders, was ist denn da los bei euch in den Dutch Mountains. Habe über das lange WE auch mal wieder meine jährliche Gasttour bei euch gemacht und war bestürzt wie sich einige Stellen in den letzten 12 Monaten entwockelt haben. Die letzen Treppen sowohl beim HT als auch in der EK bröseln aufgrund der Abkürzungen ja fast aus dem lockeren Sandboden  Da war die neue Attraktion der Jugend, eine FR Strecke Richtung See ja fast noch unaufällig..
Wollt ihr nicht auch mal so nen Flyer aufhängend, wie ich es hier in meinem Heimatrevier gemacht hab ?


----------



## Trialeddy (1. Mai 2012)

Das stößt du ins gleiche Horn!! Das ist uns auch schon negativ aufgefallen. Es wird eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis es die ersten Beschwerden und Einschränkungen gibt. Schade, aber der Weg vom Gehirnbesitzer zum -benutzer scheint schier unermesslich lang.

*Gute Fahrer hinterlassen keine Spuren!!!*

CD Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (1. Mai 2012)

Wir waren unterwegs mit starkem Gefährt





starkem Manni





und neuen Herausforderungen:





CD Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (1. Mai 2012)

ganz ladylike....verdammt, hab ich in der hose nen fetten hintern! ^^


was die dutch mountains angeht, so würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn es während oder nach dieser saison von verboten nur so hageln wird. den ein oder anderen baum auf der strecke gibt´s ja bereits.
bedauerlich, dass ein teil der dort fahrenden keinerlei respekt und weitsicht haben.


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Mai 2012)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Das stößt du ins gleiche Horn!! Das ist uns auch schon negativ aufgefallen. Es wird eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis es die ersten Beschwerden und Einschränkungen gibt. Schade, aber der Weg vom Gehirnbesitzer zum -benutzer scheint schier unermesslich lang.
> 
> *Gute Fahrer hinterlassen keine Spuren!!!*
> 
> CD Eddy



Wie gesagt, kann euch gerne die PPT des Flyers zukommen lassen.Eifegntal ersetzten und vielleicht Natursteintreppe und ab dafür.
Ansonsten nehm ich den halt, das nächste Mal mit, das wird aber halt dauern. Hoffe, dass ich dann dort noch frei von Verboten fahren darf..


----------



## Trialeddy (1. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Aber auch Lesen und Verstehen erfordert Gehirnleistung. Ich will nicht missionieren und schlafende Hunde wecken. 

Carpe Diem
Eddy


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. Mai 2012)

...bekannte Locations, aber immer wieder schön.









​


----------



## Wobbi (8. Mai 2012)

war das samstag? wollten hin, aber sind aufgrund des herrlichen wetters zuhause geblieben!


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. Mai 2012)

nee, war am Montag.
War glitschig wie ne geschälte Mango


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Mai 2012)

Heute kein Regen, also ab in den Wald.
















​


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2012)

schöne bilder!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2012)

Grün ! Alles Grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Mai 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Grün ! Alles Grün



neue Tarnkleidung für die Dutch Mountains


----------



## supasini (12. Mai 2012)

​
na - da lösen wir die Kamera doch einfach durch überfahren des auslösers aus


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Mai 2012)

Induktionsschleife


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Mai 2012)

ne Alternative zum jährlichen Liteville treffen.



​ 


​ 


​


----------



## sinux (23. Mai 2012)

Viel zuviel Schnee und zuwenig Vischelfaktor....


----------



## Wobbi (25. Juni 2012)

wer war denn der rastende liteviller am sa. eugen/dutch mountains?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (25. Juni 2012)

Nicht meinereiner - war mit 7Trial unterwegs.


----------



## Wobbi (25. Juni 2012)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> .....Trial.....



daaaaa fällt mir doch gerade wieder etwas ein!


----------



## Trialeddy (30. Juni 2012)

Heute nochmal Glück gehabt!!!!




Ich gehörte zur zweiten Gruppe!!


----------



## AGMUC (30. Juni 2012)

Mit derartigen Verboten kann ich gut leben!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2012)

Hab ich heut auch gesehn, nur ein wenig "Vornehmer" formuliert:


----------



## Trialeddy (28. Juli 2012)

Und so sieht dann (wie von Airhaenz richtig bemerkt) der Chickenway und fehlendes Naturverständnis nach einem regenreichem Sommer aus:



Von oben



Die Mitte



Von unten



Und der steht beim Chickenway im Weg.

Ich bleibe dabei:

Gute Fahrer hinterlassen keine Spuren!!


----------



## Wobbi (29. Juli 2012)

Auf der Klamm ist im letzten Viertel das gleiche Trauerspiel zu beobachten! Aufgrund fehlendem Fahrkönnen einen Chickenway herstellen und dann schön mit gezogener Hinterradbremse den Bereich "runterschreddern". Das dabei Boden abgetragen und Holz"stufen" herausgerissen werden, ist Nebensache..."Warum ist der blöde Berg in dem Bereich auch nicht so "gebaut" worden, dass ich ihn sturz- und angstfrei herunterkomme?"(Ironie) 
Ich glaube aber, es handelt sich dabei nicht nur um fehlendes Naturverständnis, sondern auch um fehlende Intelligenz. 
Die Konsequenz, die uns dort in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft droht, ist leider allzu offensichtlich.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juli 2012)

Wo befindet sich denn die gezeigte Stelle? Hier bei uns im KBU-Land?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2012)

DutchMtn schätz ich mal oda ?


----------



## Wobbi (29. Juli 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> DutchMtn schätz ich mal oda ?



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (29. Juli 2012)

Riccccchhhhtig! Am Hindenburg-Tor.


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Oktober 2012)

*...auf staubtrockenen Trails unterwegs.*



​ 


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## Miss Neandertal (26. Oktober 2012)

Whau Manni, tolle Bilder mit der extremen Bewegungsunschärfe !!!!

Haste nen neues Bike ?!?

Hoffentlich bis bald mal


----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2012)

ich glaub, der Manni hat nur ne neue Gabel.
Das Noton fährt sein Bruder.


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Oktober 2012)

nee nee, kein neues Bike.
Wollte schon immer mal ne DB-Gabel fahren.

bis dann


----------



## Wobbi (27. Oktober 2012)

schaut auf alle fälle sehr stimmig aus!


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Oktober 2012)

trotz eingeschränkter Lenkmöglichkeit ist alles fahrbar
und wenns Steil wird, verdränkt sie das Überschlagsgefühl.

bis dann


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2012)

hast du denn auch die passenden Beulen schon im Rad?


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. November 2012)

bis jetzt hätt et noch immer jot jejange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (6. November 2012)

die Runde endete heute mit einem Nightride.

















bis dann​


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2012)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


>




Starkes Bild.....vor Allem in SW wirkt es sehr gut.


----------



## Trialeddy (6. November 2012)

Salamu nyingi kutoka Kenia.
Hakuna matata
Eddy


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. November 2012)

danke Uwe, hab ich mit einer Funkfernbedienung geschossen.


----------



## Wobbi (6. November 2012)

lass ruhig einmal etwas von dir hören, wenn du wieder vorhast zu fahren!


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. November 2012)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Salamu nyingi kutoka Kenia.
> Hakuna matata
> Eddy


 
Hey Eddy,
was ist das für ein Buchstabensalat.
Haste was geraucht

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (7. November 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> lass ruhig einmal etwas von dir hören, wenn du wieder vorhast zu fahren!


 
haste auch ne Lampe
Die Feierabend Runden enden ja jetzt immer im Dunkeln.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Wobbi (7. November 2012)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> haste auch ne Lampe
> Die Feierabend Runden enden ja jetzt immer im Dunkeln.
> 
> Gruß
> Manfred



sischa dat!^^


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2012)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Salamu nyingi kutoka Kenia.
> Hakuna matata
> Eddy



Salamu nyuma!
Hawapati kuliwa na simba


----------



## Trialeddy (9. November 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Salamu nyuma!
> Hawapati kuliwa na simba



Sijui unafahamu Kiswaheli! Tutaonana mara nyingine.


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2012)

Wat is ?!?!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2012)

Das ist "Weilerisch" und heisst so viel wie "mein Name ist HAse ich weiss von nichts !"


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2012)

Hii inaitwa nini? Kiswahili ni lugha ngumu.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (10. November 2012)

Ich will auch das Kraut haben, was ihr raucht

 @Manni: das SW-Bild find ich auch stark, aber vllt. sogar noch nen Tacken besser, wenn du farbig wärst


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Ich will auch das Kraut haben, was ihr raucht



das Kraut heißt Google und da sieht man dann sowas


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. November 2012)

...gestern Abend Wetter.de studiert.
Dann meinem Chef ne mail geschrieben.
Betreff: Zuerst das Vergnügen dann die Arbeit 











​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2012)

das erste bild ist mal wieder der knaller!!!


----------



## blitzfitz (12. November 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> das erste bild ist mal wieder der knaller!!!



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Toll, Manni! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Miss Neandertal (13. November 2012)

Also, ich find das 2. ziemlich gewagt und daher am besten Oder hast du da getrickst?! :-=


----------



## Normansbike (13. November 2012)

Top Bilder.


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. November 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Also, ich find das 2. ziemlich gewagt und daher am besten Oder hast du da getrickst?! :-=


 
Hallo Annette,

vor meinem Vorderrad ist noch ca. 2m Beton, also völlig unspektakulär


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2012)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ... noch ca. 2m Beton...



...wahrscheinlich senkrecht...


----------



## surftigresa (15. November 2012)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...gestern Abend Wetter.de studiert.
> Dann meinem Chef ne mail geschrieben.
> Betreff: Zuerst das Vergnügen dann die Arbeit



Wenn ich heute so aus dem Fenster gucke, würde ich mal sagen:
Da hast Du mal wieder alles richtig gemacht 

Und wirklich wieder sehr schicke Fotos mitgebracht! Ich bin immer wieder begeistert von Deinen Selbstauslöserkünsten!!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. November 2012)

Hey Melli,

Kompliment zurück, deine Abenteuer sind aber auch immer sehr spannend.

bis dann


----------



## surftigresa (16. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen 

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal wieder auf dem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (4. Dezember 2012)

Wie der gebildete Waidmann auf gepflegtem Jägerlatein formuliert:

Quod erat demonstrandum!​
Fürs Fußvolk: Was zu beweisen war!

Das jahrelange Zittern um den Bau, und letztendlich die Annahme des Wildes, von der Wildbrücke über die A1 bei Engelgau ist seit heute gelöst. Das 3,5 Mio. Projekt ist ein voller Erfolg! http://www.rundschau-online.de/eifelland/wildbruecke-bald-koennen-tiere-ueber-a1-flanieren,16064602,16993676.html

Aufgrund der Neuschneelage war es mir als Fachmann heute möglich, einen Fotobeweis zu erstellen. Die Wildbrücke wurde eindeutig von einem
 Litewild ​von Ost nach West überquert. 

Ostflanke der Wildbrücke:




Westflanke der Wildbrücke:




Anhand der Spurenlage, -ausrichtung und -tiefe handelt es sich zweifelsfrei um ein älteres Exemplar des Litewildes. Die Spur selbst war sehr frisch und man konnte noch die extreme Witterung des Litewildes wahrnehmen. Anscheindend hatte es sich kurz vorher in der angrenzenden Dickung versteckt. 
Ich beglückwünsche die beteiligten Politiker und Wildexperten für den waidmännischen Spürsinn und die transzendale Fähigkeit, sich in das Wechselverhalten des Wildes hineinzuversetzen.
*DANKE !*


----------



## surftigresa (4. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich dieser Eddy abgeblieben ?
Hab schon lange nichts mehr vom Erfinder der zehn-vor-zwei-pedalstellung gehört.
Böse Zungen behaupten er wäre jetzt Wildhüter in Afrika .... oder so !


----------



## sinux (4. Dezember 2012)

Eddy - wir bestimmen Dich zum nächsten "_Litehirsch_"


----------



## black (5. Dezember 2012)

:d


----------



## H-P (5. Dezember 2012)

_Zitat: Auch wenn die Brücke für die Tiere freigegeben ist, wird man sie genau beobachten. Die Bilder der angebrachten Kameras kann jeder im Internet anschauen._

Gut das es für Litewilds noch keine Kennzeichenpflicht gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (5. Dezember 2012)

H-P schrieb:


> _
> 
> Gut das es für Litewilds noch keine Kennzeichenpflicht gibt._


_

Die bekommen in Zukunft alle Sattel(r)ohrmarken!!_


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Dezember 2012)

Gut das ich nur Rotwild fahre


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. Dezember 2012)

...erste Spur













​


----------



## Miss Neandertal (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Manni,

mal wieder schrecklich schöne Bilder, die du da bei dir in der Nähe  geschossen hast!

Hoffentlich klappt es nächstes Frühjahr mal mit unser geplanten Tour in der Lux-CH.

Schöne Grüße
Annette


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Miss,

hab mir ein Fisheye Objektiv gegönnt. 

Die Lux Tour ist nicht vergessen. 
Für 2013 bleibe ich auf jeden Fall am Ball.

viele Grüße
Manfred


----------



## jokomen (14. Dezember 2012)

Geile Fotos Manni, da darf auch ruhig ein Fisch mal ein Auge verlieren  


"Für 2013 bleibe ich auf jeden Fall am Ball."


----------



## Pete04 (27. Dezember 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich dieser Eddy abgeblieben ?
> Hab schon lange nichts mehr vom Erfinder der zehn-vor-zwei-pedalstellung gehört.
> Böse Zungen behaupten er wäre jetzt Wildhüter in Afrika .... oder so !



....und schon wieder was dazugelernt und meine "Fünf-vor-zwölf"-Fehlstellung korrigiert - Sockengemuffel nache Tour direkt "freundlicher" weil mehr Wind-im-Schuh bei "Zehn-vor-zwei"...


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Januar 2013)

Unterwegs auf einsamen Pfaden.











​


----------



## ML-RIDER (26. Januar 2013)

Dutch Mountains











​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2013)

Da standen die Chancen ja gut das wir uns heute fast getroffen haben hätten können 





Eigentlich ist es schwer dich NICHT Samstags in den Dutch Mtn. anzutreffen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Januar 2013)

Dutch Mountain, erweitertes Ahrtal, immer das gleiche aber immer wieder schön


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2013)

...Seufz.......einfach zu schön....Könnte mers mal zaghaft per PN erfahren wo das Pic aussem KBU-Kalender entstanden ist? Wieviel Gewicht kommt mit der Boxergabel so insgesamt zusammen; ist ja dann wirklich ein Gesamtpaket? Bedankt - ebenso zaghaft - für kurze Info, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2013)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Dutch Mountain, erweitertes Ahrtal, immer das gleiche aber immer wieder schön



Da haste recht


----------



## Wobbi (27. Januar 2013)

heute war´s in den dutch mountains aber weniger schön! aber immerhin war der eugen ne ziemliche herausforderung.....


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Januar 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...Seufz.......einfach zu schön....Könnte mers mal zaghaft per PN erfahren wo das Pic aussem KBU-Kalender entstanden ist? Wieviel Gewicht kommt mit der Boxergabel so insgesamt zusammen; ist ja dann wirklich ein Gesamtpaket? Bedankt - ebenso zaghaft - für kurze Info, der Pete




Hallo Pete,

das KBU-Kalender Bild ist in Dernau/Krausberghütte entstanden. Die Tomburger sagen da glaube ich "Kinderwagentrail" zu.
Mit der Doppelbrückengabel 14,XX kg.


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Januar 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> heute war´s in den dutch mountains aber weniger schön! aber immerhin war der eugen ne ziemliche herausforderung.....




Hallo Marc,

war meine Spur am Eugen... noch zu sehen, brauchte gestern nach der Runde noch nicht einmal das Bike putzen

Gruss
Manfred


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank, Manfred! - Kinders, wie die Liteviller das hinbekommen...


----------



## Wobbi (27. Januar 2013)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> war meine Spur am Eugen... noch zu sehen, brauchte gestern nach der Runde noch nicht einmal das Bike putzen
> 
> ...



ahaaa...am tieferliegenden teil war mir, als ob jemand dort gefahren wäre! hab ich mich scheinbar doch nicht vertan! 

sind unten gestartet und über den bogen zurück über´n eugen. am aussichtspunkt war nicht viel mit üben! da hat´s mich fast vom rad gepustet, weil so ein wind gewesen ist!


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Februar 2013)

etwas Farbe in die Winterlandschaft.






​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (23. Februar 2013)

sehr geil!
da hast du aber auch nochmal schön in den Sattel investiert - was wiegt das gute Stück denn so?
kannst du's auch zum Tourenfahren nehmen?


----------



## surftigresa (23. Februar 2013)

Wie geil ist das denn!!! 

Aber die rote Lock stört etwas... gibt es die vielleicht auch in grün? 

Was sind denn das für Laufräder????

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Wobbi (23. Februar 2013)

sehr schönes bild!
morgen um 11:00 geht´s wieder in die dutch mountains...wenn ich das wetter so anschaue, kann´s nur lustig werden!


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Februar 2013)

Martin, Gewicht jetzt 11,7kg. Hab mit Eddy am Donnerstag die Dernau Runde gemacht. 

Melli, Spank Subrosa

Marc, viel Spaß evt. erkennst du meine Spur noch.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Manni,

einen schönen Schluchtenflitzer hast du da- beneide dich um die wenigen Kilo


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2013)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> beneide dich um die wenigen Kilo



11,7 finde ich für ein puristisches ht aber nicht gerade wenig, in anbetracht der teile: einfache sattelstütze, leichter sattel, leichte bremsen, nur ein kb vorne, leichte griffe + lenker...

was ist da so schwer? rahmen? lrs? reifen? gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (24. Februar 2013)

finde die 11.7kg gehen absolut in ordnung! die felgen sind schon recht schwer, ne 150ziger hr-nabe und die ardent sind auch nicht die leichtesten (850g.?) und ich vermute, der rahmen dürfte 2kg wiegen. 

griffe, lenker, vorbau, kurbel (vermutlich auch das ritzelpaket)..geht alles noch leichter ohne einschränkungen hinnehmen zu müssen!
aber so wie ich ihn kenne, dürfte ein grossteil der edlen "restekiste" entstammen! 

wenn nicht diese doofe hr-nabe wäre, gäb´s für mich eigentlich nichts zu überlegen!


----------



## supasini (24. Februar 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> wenn nicht diese doofe hr-nabe wäre, gäb´s für mich eigentlich nichts zu überlegen!



das hängt bei diesem schönen Rad leider auch sehr von der Körpergröße ab: das Sitzrohr ist (bei deiden Rahmengrößen) nur 385 mm lang, da ist realistisch (mit 480er P6) bei einer Beinlänge von ca. 85 cm Schluss. Ich hab 91 cm. Für mich wäre es ein reines Spielzeug für den eigentlich angedachten Einsatzzweck 4X, bergab und Dirt und Streettrial. Da ich aber kein 4X fahre und auch sehr elten mich auf die Dirtbahn verirre und zum Trialen nen Trialer hab muss ich LEIDER hier mal vernünftig bleiben (aber wer weiß, wie lange noch )


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2013)

möööönsch martin, die sammlung muß doch vollständig werden!!!

sei froh, daß lv nicht jedes jahr ein komplett neues bike rausbringt


----------



## Wobbi (24. Februar 2013)

mit meinen 1,65m könnte ich mir aus dem rahmen schon ein nettes trailtrialgerät basteln! 

würde dann aber vermutlich auch mal in die vollen gehen und vorne ein isislager mit nem 18er freilaufritzel, sowie ner rennradkassette hinten montieren! die trittfrequenz säh auf der ebene bestimmt lustig aus! 

die frage wäre nur, passen die kurbelarme an den kettenstreben vorbei? das tretlager hat 68?


----------



## NoWay92 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Manfred,

kurze Frage: Wie viele Zähne fährst du vorne am XT Kettenblatt und mit welcher Kassette hinten?? 
Sieht sehr sauber aus und ohne Umwerfer usw..hast du nur Vorteile 

Gefällt mir SEHR ! 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## supasini (24. Februar 2013)

vorne Triallager müsste gehen, da gibt es ja so ziemlich alle Tretlagerbreiten, die man haben will.
ich hab das bei meinem auch drin, da hab ich dann den Sattel gleich konsequent weggelassen:


----------



## Wobbi (24. Februar 2013)

weisst du noch, wie schwer deine kombi vorne inkl. isis geworden ist?
btw...was ist denn das für ein ventil inkl. mano auf deinem rahmen? 

edit:
wie schaut das eigentlich bei den gelochten felgen aus? kann man die auch für normale touren (inkl. dreck) brauchen, oder verteilt sich der dreck dann wunderbar in der felge und arbeitet dort?


----------



## Enrgy (25. Februar 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> btw...was ist denn das für ein ventil inkl. mano auf deinem rahmen?



da pumpt man luft rein, damit sich bei feindkontakt keine so großen dellen im rohr bilden. martin als leichtbaufetischist nimmt wahrscheinlich helium


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> weisst du noch, wie schwer deine kombi vorne inkl. isis geworden ist?
> btw...was ist denn das für ein ventil inkl. mano auf deinem rahmen?
> 
> edit:
> wie schaut das eigentlich bei den gelochten felgen aus? kann man die auch für normale touren (inkl. dreck) brauchen, oder verteilt sich der dreck dann wunderbar in der felge und arbeitet dort?



Gewicht hb ich mir aufgeschrieben, muss ich zu Hause mal gucken.
Manometer hat Enrgy schon erklärt.
Trial-Felgen auf Touren gehen, hab sowas schon gesehen.
Ist aber die Frage, ob die auf Dauer für diese Belastungen sinnvoll sind, ich weiß auch, dass die nicht so superlange halten. Das Dreckproblem ist erstaunlicherweise nicht so groß.
Syntace hat ein Patent auf eine interessante Felge, die im Prinizp ne Trialfelge mit Carbonabdeckung der Löcher ist. Die haben sich aber nun doch zu traditionellen Felgen entschieden, die trotzdem deutlich leichter sind als gleichbreite Trialfelgen.
Bei den Trialfelgen ist z.B. das Felgenhorn immer auch auf Felgenbremse ausgelegt und damit recht dickwandig und schwer. Das Hinterrad an meinem Rad wiegt ca. 1300 g!


----------



## Wobbi (25. Februar 2013)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (25. Februar 2013)

Womit ihr euch beschäftigt - hauptsache das Zeug hält, sieht vllt. noch ganz nett aus und es macht bergauf wie bergab Spaß, oder

http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1149952]
	
[/URL]


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2013)

ich glaub, bei der Kiste würde ich noch viel mehr von dem Schlauch bruachen, den du gnädigerweise um die Kettenstrebe geschlungen hast.
Wenn's Bedarf besteht hätte ich sicher noch ein paar alte Schläuche rumliegen...


----------



## surftigresa (25. Februar 2013)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Womit ihr euch beschäftigt - hauptsache das Zeug hält, sieht vllt. noch ganz nett aus und es macht bergauf wie bergab Spaß, oder
> 
> http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1149952]
> 
> [/URL]





Einfach ignorieren, die Männer


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2013)

Immer feste druff, Melli! Pink wird bei Unfällen voll belegbar viel früher gefunden - die Schwarzrahmenfetischisten findet erst der Förster... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Pink wird bei Unfällen voll belegbar viel früher gefunden - die Schwarzrahmenfetischisten findet erst der Förster... LG, der Pete.



mit schwarz gibts erst garkeine unfälle


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2013)

Liegt wahrscheinlich dran das pink öfter im Wald bewegt wird als schwarz !


----------



## surftigresa (13. März 2013)

@Manfred,

Gratuliere!!! :

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/03/13/bike-der-woche-8-liteville-101-von-ibc-user-ml-rider/

Das ist aber auch wirklich schick geworden!


----------



## Enrgy (13. März 2013)

"Stolperbiken", hä hä


----------



## Wobbi (13. März 2013)

gratulation dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. März 2013)

Jenau! Wer so Appetitanregerpics der Bikegemeinde serviert (speziell A-Tal und D-Mountains) darf auch mal prominent werden... Gratulacion - andere nennen Stolperbiken halt nur Schlüsselstellen und haben sich den Spass versagt....LG, der Pete.


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. März 2013)

...kein Schnee, kein Matsch, aber Sonne satt.









​


----------



## Trialeddy (27. März 2013)

Koppen?


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. März 2013)

hinter der Krausberghütte


----------



## Wobbi (27. März 2013)

hat lars dich eigentlich schon wegen freitag angerufen? ahrtal?


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. März 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> hat lars dich eigentlich schon wegen freitag angerufen? ahrtal?


 

nein, muß eh arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Juli 2013)

...Ahrsteig in zwei Tagen.















​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2013)

Top Bilder .... wie gewohnt 
Bist du den Trail am Idenbach hochgebuckelt ?

Waren gestern etwas in deinem Heimatrevier räubern 

Hat eigentlich irgendwer irgendwann diesen komischen Traildingsbums aus W.a.B. gesehn ?
Man munkelt er würde die Strassen Europas mit seiner fahrbaren Behausung unsicher machen !


----------



## Trialeddy (7. Juli 2013)

Oh mich gibt es noch. Heute eher unspektakulär die Kyll runter. Sitz gerade in Kordel und warte auf die DB.


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Juli 2013)

Hey Eddy, 

Nix mehr Schwarzwald!


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Juli 2013)

Hey Hubert,

Who the f... is Idenbach.


----------



## Trialeddy (7. Juli 2013)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hey Eddy,
> 
> Nix mehr Schwarzwald!



Nee, wie sieht es denn bei dir mit 3Tage Eifelsteig aus. Hochwetterlage nutzen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2013)

Idenbach: N50 32.205 E7 09.535
Da haben die alles neu in den Hang gemetzelt. Dakommt der von links vom Neuenahrer Berg runter und geht rechts wieder bächtig steil und schmierig hinauf.

Schade bekomm keinen  Urlaub sons würd ich auch noch die Hochwetterlage diese Woche nutzen. Obwohl nutzen werd ich sie schon, nur eher mit Schaufel und Schubkarre an der Betonkmaschin !


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Juli 2013)

...noch was vom letzten Urlaub.











​


----------



## Trialeddy (15. Juli 2013)

Oh neuer Helm??​


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. Juli 2013)

nach 1800 hm am Stück hatte ich Hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahrensb (15. Juli 2013)

Moin! Werde von 22.07. - 25.07. in Remagen sein und wollte dann dort um die Ahr und oder Eifel 2-3 mal fahren. Gibt es dort schön technische Trails, bzw. könnt ihr mir ein paar Rundkurs GPX zukommen lassen?

Mehrfach ist der Ahrsteig als Stichwort gefallen, ist der brauchabr oder besteht der größtenteils aus mässig Anspruchsvollen Waldwanderwegen?


----------



## supasini (15. Juli 2013)

mit dem RdW 1800 Hm? fett!


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. Juli 2013)

übersetze bitte Rdw


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2013)

rad der woche, schon vergessen? tz tz....


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Juli 2013)

stimmt, da war doch mal was.


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Juli 2013)

...zwei Tage Luxemburgische Felsenlandschaft.































​


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juli 2013)

ja, "letzebürsch", immer eine reise wert!

frag mich nur gerade, falls du alleine unterwegs warst, wie lange der selbstauslöser deiner camera läuft, um das bild auf dem baum überm bach und das letzte foto am tümpel zu schiessen? oder macht die daueraufnahmen, so 2 b/s bis man wieder den knopf drückt?


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Juli 2013)

hab ne Funkfernbedienung am Bike.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juli 2013)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> hab ne Funkfernbedienung am Bike.



cool, das entstresst natürlich die ganze sache deutlich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (21. Juli 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder mal wieder


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. September 2013)

...Vinschgau News








​


----------



## Pete04 (1. September 2013)

Hallo Manfred! Ist der Tümpel tatsächlich flächendeckend mit Entengrütze bedeckt? Da keimt ja der Gedanke sich funkferngesteuert für ein Pic-des-Jahres selbstauslösend selbst reinzustürzen...


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. September 2013)

...noch einige Vinschgau News.












​


----------



## Trialeddy (2. September 2013)

Erkenntnis des Tages: Avid B7 als Downhillbremse vollkommen ungeeignet. Oder nach jeder 2 Abfahrt neue drauf. 
CD Eddy


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. September 2013)

deine B7 war doch auch schon in Dernau überfordert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. September 2013)

Bremsen wird doch total überbewertet


----------



## supasini (3. September 2013)

mehr Speed durch höhere Geschwindigkeit!


----------



## Trialeddy (3. September 2013)

Morgen gebe ich ihr den Rest. Übrigens hier im Tal auf 1450m sind es 29 Grad. Einfach genial


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. September 2013)

Ötztal News













​


----------



## surftigresa (5. September 2013)

Ein Traum kann ich da nur sagen


----------



## Miss Neandertal (5. September 2013)

Jo, kann ich nur bestätigen - würde am liebsten gleich wieder hin und weg ab in die Alpen!!!!


----------



## ML-RIDER (5. September 2013)

Danke Mädels


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. November 2013)

war nochmal unterwegs.







​


----------



## surftigresa (8. November 2013)

Die erste Schneetour, sehr geil!!!!


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. November 2013)

Heute im Ahrtal​

Blick vom Steinerberg:





​ 






​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2013)

Is scho schee da 
4°C und Manni ohne Haische, reschbeggt


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. November 2013)

Beheizbare Lenkergriffe


----------



## Trialeddy (17. November 2013)

Ich kÃ¶nnte ein paar Grad abgebenð


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. November 2013)

Wo treibst du dich wieder rum? Afrika ?


----------



## Trialeddy (18. November 2013)

Riiiichhhhtig! 35 Grad 20.00 Uhr Mombasa, leichter Wind, die Frisur sitzt!!!!
Hakuna matata!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (19. November 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß und grüß mir das schöne Afrika


----------



## 19kappi72 (5. Dezember 2013)

tolle bilder. vor allem der mit dem grünen helm ...


----------



## NoWay92 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ein nettes Video wie ich finde! Viel Spaß beim gucken!

Der Typ mit dem schwarzen Bike hats einfach drauf^^


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4bUPhfXcm4"]Drive the best - Transalp Summitrider No.1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. Dezember 2013)

...Gruß an die EU-Boys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (24. Februar 2014)

...bei dem geilen Wetter wäre Arbeiten ja reine Zeitverschwendung




















​kein Beitrag ohne Hinterradversetzer



​


----------



## surftigresa (24. Februar 2014)

Hey, im Ahrtal gewildert 

Sehr schöne Perspektiven  und dann auch noch mit Selbstauslöser, Respekt!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2014)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...und dann auch noch mit Selbstauslöser, Respekt!!!!!



 wers glaubt...hinter der kamera siehts sicher so aus:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2014)

Weltklasse 
Wohl dem der so spontan sein kann


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2014)

und ganz unspontan: ähnlicher Ort, ähnliche Äktschen an Wieverfastelovend. wer ist dabei?


----------



## Wobbi (25. Februar 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> und ganz unspontan: *ähnlicher* Ort, *ähnliche* Äktschen an Wieverfastelovend. wer ist dabei?



Dutch Mountains?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2014)

Is da keine Schule?


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2014)

start in dernau geplant


----------



## Wobbi (25. Februar 2014)

Dernau? Aahh..also nicht die Strecke Jesus, Teufelsloch, etc.!


----------



## Wobbi (25. Februar 2014)

Zu welcher Uhrzeit soll´s denn losgehen und was ist geplant?


----------



## sinux (25. Februar 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> start in dernau geplant



Wie besprochen, dabei. Ich kann gegen 13:00h in Dernau sein.


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2014)

die strecke hängt von lust & laune ab. tendenziell katzley alfred dahm spielplatz kinderwagen evtl steiner berg. ob auch schrock gucken wir mal.


----------



## Wobbi (25. Februar 2014)

das ist aber schon ein ganz schönes programm!^^


----------



## Luzifer (25. Februar 2014)

Nehmt Ihr mich auch mit ? Meine A...e ist auf der Piste.


----------



## Trialeddy (26. Februar 2014)

Komme eben vom Flamencotanz. Versuche die Taktfrequenz mal beim Hinterradversetzen zu schaffen. Aber die Sierra Nevada ist zugeschneid


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2014)

Ein Thread aus 98% Urlaubsbildern.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. Februar 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Wie besprochen, dabei. Ich kann gegen 13:00h in Dernau sein.



also Start 13 Uhr in Dernau



Wobbi schrieb:


> das ist aber schon ein ganz schönes programm!^^



soll ja auch profi-laktisch die Kalorienaufname am Abend vorbereiten 



Luzifer schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr mich auch mit ? Meine A...e ist auf der Piste.



kein Problem - schreib das im LMB aus.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Februar 2014)

schade, muß arbeiten. wäre mal ein nettes lv-meeting geworden. naja, vielleicht ein anderes mal noch in diesem jahr. ist schon bald 2 jahre her, daß ich das letzte mal dort war 
viel spaß!!


----------



## NoWay92 (5. März 2014)

_Grüße von den EU-Boys _


----------



## Wobbi (5. März 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> also Start 13 Uhr in Dernau
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wollte mich nochmal für den schönen tag bedanken! hat spass gemacht und gerne wieder!


----------



## ML-RIDER (5. März 2014)

Hey Henning & Stefan,

...die Trails in den Dutch Mountains mit coolen Moves aufgewertet


----------



## Pete04 (5. März 2014)

...und einfach die (zahllosen) Spitzkehren über die Außenbahn versetzt - mein Bikeleben iss fortan Sinnlosigkeit unterworfen....


----------



## H-P (6. März 2014)

Ich frag mich da eher, warum man bei so einer guten Fahrtechnik nicht auf dem Weg bleibt und Abkürzungen benutzt und zusätzlich noch schreddert wie wild...bin ja auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit, aber gerade in diesem Gebiet nicht ohne.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2014)

Da het er auch wieder recht, aber ich glaube sie waren jung und brauchten das Geld


----------



## Trialeddy (14. Juni 2014)

A c h t u n g !!!!!
In BAM  auf der Anfahrt zum Eselsberg Singletrail braucht man eine neue Technikform. Die 
SCHILDKRÖTEN TECHNIK
Sie besteht darin plötzlich und möglichst schnell den Kopf einzuziehen! 
Grund:
Ich bin eben von einem Bussard mehrfach angegriffen worden. Immer feige von hinten knapp über den Helm weg und dann in den nächsten Baum abgedreht. Nicht ohne noch einen Verhöhnungschrei von sich zu geben. Meine wüsten Beschimpfungen und Aufschreie ließen ihn vollkommen unberührt. 
Ich habe mich dann Hals über Kopf in die Abfahrt gestürzt und erst in der Hälfte hinter einem Baum erst mal die Lage gecheckt. Anscheinend war ich jetzt weit genug vom Nachwuchs weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. Juni 2014)

das kannst du im Hardtwald zur Zeit auch erleben!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2014)

Hast du wieder die alte Mütze aus Hasenfell getragen?


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. September 2014)

*ML-RIDER on Selfie Tour *​







​*ekelhafte glitschige Treppen *












​*...alleine im Wald *












​*to fast for.. *



​


----------



## Trialeddy (7. September 2014)

Super Bilder Manni!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2014)

Hey Manni,
mal wieder 1A was du da raushaust. Jetz im Hans Rey Addidas-Style


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2014)

klasse fotos, besser als viele das ohne selbstauslöser hinbekommen! 
mir dünkt, dort auch schon das ein oder andere mal unterwegs gewesen zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...mir dünkt, dort auch schon das ein oder andere mal unterwegs gewesen zu sein...




mir auch, und ich hatte das gleiche Problem..... to fast for.....


----------



## bonsai.68 (7. September 2014)

Sehr schön Manni, da fällt mir ein das ich auch schon ein halbes Jahr nicht da war.


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. September 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback.

@hubert, der Vergleich mit HR hinkt ein wenig, der ist doch viel jünger als ich


----------



## Miss Neandertal (10. September 2014)

Whau, nette Bildchen Manni! War da auch schon mal - aber ausnahmsweise auf Schusters Rappen. GAnz schön "teuflisch" dort 
Mit dem Bike vllt. auch bald.

Ciao
Annette


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Oktober 2014)

...am Lago unterwegs. Eddy hinter Kamera ich davor











​


----------



## sinux (3. Oktober 2014)

Das Grün der Felgen passt weder zu See noch zu Hose, Helm und Rucksack.
Ansonsten, schöne Bilder, die Lust auf Lago machen


----------



## Trialeddy (3. Oktober 2014)

Freefall Trail war schon ein trefflicher Name. Mensch hatte ich schiess


----------



## surftigresa (4. Oktober 2014)

Lohnt sich doch immer hier mal wieder reinzuschauen 

Tolle Bilder  Vor allem auch die "Selfies" von Anfang September. Hut ab


----------



## bonsai.68 (4. Oktober 2014)

ein Traum die Bilder, liegt es am Fahrer oder an der Natur?


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2014)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> ein Traum die Bilder, liegt es am Fahrer oder an der Natur?




am fotograf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2014)

Mannens, ich will nnoch mal mit euch biken!
nächstes Jahr werd ich fuffizisch - da würde ich gerne ne schöne Tour mit solchen Leuten wie euch drehen...


----------



## route61 (4. Oktober 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Das Grün der Felgen passt weder zu See noch zu Hose, Helm und Rucksack.


Zum Reißverschluss der Hosentasche scheint es zu passen 


sinux schrieb:


> Ansonsten, schöne Bilder, die Lust auf Lago machen


Stimme zu! Es kommt wie immer halt kaum raus, wie steil (oder nicht) das da ist.


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. Oktober 2014)

Grün ist meine Farbe



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2014)

Grün is voll supi


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Oktober 2014)

...heute bei bestem Inversionswetter unterwegs























​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2014)

Herrlich 
Macht Bock auf MTB eure Bilder, alles richtig gemacht !


----------



## surftigresa (14. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön


----------



## Miss Neandertal (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Manni,

auch sehr schöne Eindrücke von euch - habe auch das Wetter genutzt und bin quasi bei dir um die Ecke Bike gefahren


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. Oktober 2014)

...in meinem Wohnzimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja, genau - und deine Küche ist auch gaaaanz nett
Guckst du hier in deine Wohnung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-mit-miss-neandertal-und-jokomen.252474/page-148#post-12396607


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. November 2014)

die frühlingshaften Temperaturen unmittelbar in eine Tour umgesetzt









_It's cool_, _man_!










​


----------



## Trialeddy (22. November 2014)

Schöne Bilder. Und stringend Blau angesagt!


----------



## bonsai.68 (22. November 2014)

sehr schöne Bilder,bin Morgen an der Ahr,vieleicht mach ich auch mal ein paar Fotos. Bunt ist in !!!!


----------



## rlrider (22. November 2014)

Und Manni in der Arbeitsbotz!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2014)

Supa Bilda 
Manni setzt halt neue Trends, nach 29er und Fatbike wirst du demnächst die Arbeitsbotz-Biking Fraktion in der Bikebravo finden 

Das letzte Bild könnt auch glatt am Hundeberg sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (23. November 2014)

@Eddy, Blau ist das neue Grün
@micha, von Altenburg Richtung Horn sind durch Baumfällarbeiten die Wege zum Teil unpassierbar.
@rlrider, wer bist du denn, ??rider ist mein Nickname und der ist geschützt
@hubert, ich wollte eigendlich den Flur streichen, aber dann schien die Sonne und ich bin ohne mich umzuziehen los
ja, ist der Hundeberg.


----------



## rlrider (23. November 2014)

Das l in rlrider ist unser Familienname, Bruder!!


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Dezember 2014)

...von der Matsche haben wir uns heute nicht abschrecken lassen.








​...im Parallelflug




​...wenn der das kann,



​

...kann ich das auch.






mmh lecker



​


----------



## bonsai.68 (21. Dezember 2014)

sehr schön, Frohes Fest Euch Allen


----------



## rlrider (21. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die leckere Brotzeit Bruda


----------



## ML-RIDER (29. Dezember 2014)

...Schnee & Sonne 







​


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2014)

niedegger marzipan...


----------



## ML-RIDER (30. Dezember 2014)

bitte die Hidden Trails nicht verraten
Aber du hast den Ort Ni(e)deggen ja in Geheimschrift geschrieben


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2015)

Ich find unter Marzipan bei Google nix geografisch Verworfenes... Ein frohes Jahr Euch allen, danke für die Fototipps, 
Hörr Manni!


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. Januar 2015)

...den Restschnee & gefrorenen Boden zur matschfreier Tour genutzt.
















​...kein Beitrag ohne Luft unterm Hinterrad



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (23. Januar 2015)

Mensch Manni, pump Dein Hinterrad mal vernünftig auf, dann musst Du das nicht die ganze Zeit in der Luft halten.


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,
hab Helium drin


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2015)

war ja klar, daß da mit unsauberen tricks gearbeitet wird!


----------



## jokomen (23. Januar 2015)

Ich hab das auch schon probiert, aber ich glaube, ab 0,1 Tonnen wirkt das Helium nicht mehr.


----------



## ML-RIDER (31. Januar 2015)

...unterwegs am höchsten Berg der Eifel



​

...nicht alles fahrbar



​

...aber viel Spaß gehabt



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2015)

Sach ich doch Fatbikes werden überbewertet 

PS: was ist eigentlich aus dem Akrobat da oben in Weiler a. Berge geworden ?
Prügelt der wieder sein Wohnmobil durch die Weltgeschichte oder kuriert der wieder rigendwelche Nägel im Fuss, Platzwunden am Schädel oder Rippenprellungen ?


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2015)

Wieder mal schöne Bilder Manfred.
Hatten auch zuerst überlegt um den Ring zu fahren. Auch keine schlechte Idee von euch gewesen....


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo Uwe,
Danke wegen der Bilder.
Am Samstag war ein Traumwetter am Ring.
Aber die Runde war wegen dem vielen Schnee in den Höhenlagen kaum fahrbar!
Wenn wir nicht den Quadspuren vom Karussell bis Döttinger Höhe gefolgt wären, hätten 
wir komplett geschoben.
Vom Hatzenbach bis Arembergkurve sind wir Geländewagenspuren auf dem Ring gefolgt und
ab dort wieder in den Wald.
An Hohe Acht war nicht zu denken.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2015)

da hilft nur eines: Fatbike !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Februar 2015)

ja, die Versuchung ist groß!
Dem Fuhrpark noch mal zu erweitern


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2015)

Glaub nich das du da mit dem Fatbike-Gerät besser durchgekommen wärest !
Warum macht man sich eigentlich im Winter aufm Auto dünnere Reifen drauf als im Winter ?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Warum macht man sich eigentlich im Winter aufm Auto dünnere Reifen drauf als im Winter ?



in dieselbe kerbe haut auch dieser artikel


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Februar 2015)

...blue or red or camouflage









​


----------



## hummock (8. Februar 2015)

camouflage​


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Februar 2015)

...ist das Wetter schlecht, gehen Sportzigarillo & ML-RIDER zum Indoorbiken!






​

...find the balance







​
...Pumptrack Endlosschleife







​
...Graffitti Drop






​
...ride on








​


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2015)

LeckeTäsch Endgeil 
Is das öffentlich zugänglich ? Wenn ja wo ?


----------



## Sportzigarillo (12. Februar 2015)

http://wood15.eu

Ist ein öffentlicher Indoor Park in Holland ;-)

15€ für einen Tag Spass


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2015)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...blue or red or camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz Kla: ROT 






War bei Euch auch schon der Stöckchenleger am Werk ?


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Februar 2015)

Da wo jetzt die Stöckchen liegen war vor zwei Jahren Erde & Sträucher!
Da ging es nur über die Treppe, war viel spannender.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2015)

Ja das hatte ich auch so in Erinnerung, bzw. das ich da früher öfter in den Fussbetrieb geschaltet hab 
Mittlerweile geht zumindest an nem guten Tag der untere Teil der Treppenkombi, muss mir da von den "alten Hasen" noch was abschauen


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. März 2015)

...Selfie's im Ahrvalley 












​


----------



## jokomen (6. März 2015)

Ein Trail-Frosch in artgerechter Umgebung und optimaler Ausnutzung seiner Freizeit.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (6. März 2015)

Immer wieder fein anzuschauen, Manni!!!!

Wir müssen mal wieder gemeinsam ne Tour drehen - du kennst bestimmt noch so nen paar Ecken, die wir noch nicht kennen


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. März 2015)

...nä, wat wor dat schön!



















​


----------



## Trialeddy (8. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sach ich doch Fatbikes werden überbewertet
> 
> PS: was ist eigentlich aus dem Akrobat da oben in Weiler a. Berge geworden ?
> Prügelt der wieder sein Wohnmobil durch die Weltgeschichte oder kuriert der wieder rigendwelche Nägel im Fuss, Platzwunden am Schädel oder Rippenprellungen ?


Der ist wieder im Lande, wie du ja weisst, und liest gerade mal was die letzten 5 Wochen so passiert ist. Und mit der Platzwunde am Schädel kann ich mich trotz meines Alters noch genau erinnern, wie und vor allem WO das passiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (8. März 2015)

Komme gerade aus "Mannis Wohnzimmer". Der Abendentrail ist immer noch nicht fahrbar und wie es aussieht wird das auch nichts mehr. Es waren auch einige "Kollegen" unterwegs bis zu Gruppenstärken von 12 Bikern aller Coleurs. Habe zum ersten mal ein Fatbike live gesehen. Leider werden an den neuen Bikes zunehmend "Digitalbremsen" angebaut. Auf oder zu. Dazwischen scheint es nichts mehr zu geben. Selbst auf ebener Strecke kann man so schön seinen Fahrweg markieren und vorausgehende Wanderer auf sich aufmerksam machen. Ganz schön praktisch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2015)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus "Mannis Wohnzimmer". Der Abendentrail ist immer noch nicht fahrbar und wie es aussieht wird das auch nichts mehr. Es waren auch einige "Kollegen" unterwegs bis zu Gruppenstärken von 12 Bikern aller Coleurs. Habe zum ersten mal ein Fatbike live gesehen. Leider werden an den neuen Bikes zunehmend "Digitalbremsen" angebaut. Auf oder zu. Dazwischen scheint es nichts mehr zu geben. Selbst auf ebener Strecke kann man so schön seinen Fahrweg markieren und vorausgehende Wanderer auf sich aufmerksam machen. Ganz schön praktisch!




Eddy, du bist nicht mehr UpToDate ! Das mit der Bremse heisst jetzt ENDURO ! 
Manche kapierens nie, Sonntag in Mannis Wohnzimmer da wirds doch ungemütlich mit so viel Volk ! 
Aber das hatten wir ja schonmal: was interessierts  den Stadtaffen wennse dem Eifler das Wohnzimmer vernageln


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. März 2015)

*Donnerstag Mittag im Wald ... und die Work-Life-Balance ist wieder* *hergestellt*












​...die Jugend



​


----------



## Trialeddy (13. März 2015)

Manni, was meinst du mit "Work"? Mein Kenntnisstand ist, dass das vorbei ist! Da bleibt nur noch Live!


----------



## Enrgy (14. März 2015)

Life Life Life, es heißt LIFE!!!


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. März 2015)

...long travel Hardtails machen einfach Spaß 















​


----------



## jokomen (17. März 2015)

Coole Perspektive am HBT, so wirkt das direkt besser !


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. März 2015)

Das HBT ist ziemlich zerfahren, nicht mehr so Anspruchsvoll wie es mal war 
Aber immer noch ein schöner Fotospot.


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. März 2015)

...bevor das Wetter sich verschlechtert, schnell noch ne Tour gefahren. 















​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. März 2015)

Sehr schön!

Neues Rad  ?


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. März 2015)

umlackiert


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2015)

Gut, dass mir das mal auffällt


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2015)

Iss datt Familybusiness? Sohn? Nach den Pics brauch ich immer NaCL-Lösung weil mers datt mit unseren Mitteln nitt hinkriegen -
aber immerhin draussen mers waren...


----------



## sun909 (23. März 2015)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> umlackiert



Und Viagra fürs Vorderrad?! 

Haben die die Werbung vom Fiat 500X bei euch abgeschaut?!


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. März 2015)

...hinter der Kamera *@ML-RIDER*
...auf dem Bike *@Sportzigarillo* 



​







​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (27. März 2015)

Fein, fein... und so schön bunte Klamotten, da wirkt das Grau des Wetters gleich viel besser


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. März 2015)

Hallo Biker,

ein Bild aus unserer Eifel ist in der Auswahl zum *"Foto des Tages"* mit dabei.
klick hier
Wer möchte kann es ja liken

DANKE
ML-RIDER


----------



## Trialeddy (10. Mai 2015)

Schön war`s! Zwei Tage sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren; auf das was vor dem Vorderrad auftaucht.


----------



## bonsai.68 (11. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön, versuche zu Pfingsten die Treppe im Hintergund zu bezwingen


----------



## supasini (11. Mai 2015)

Hi Manfred - seit wann ist denn die klassische N.-After-Work-Runde fast komplett unfahrbar? Der Einstieg zur Serpentinenpassage runter nach Abenden ist jetzt auch mit Bäumen und einem wenig offiziell aussehenden Schild zugemacht! Kann man da vielleicht was gegen unternehmen?


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Mai 2015)

das ist schon eine alte Geschichte.
Das letzte Haus dort oben hat einen neuen Besitzer und er möchte nicht das dort in seinem Wald Biker & Wanderer unterwegs sind.
Daher die Wegesperrung.
Es haben auch schon einige bei der Stadt nachgefragt.
Müssen uns damit wohl abfinden.


----------

